# India hands over 88 A/C buses to Bangladesh



## Roybot

> From Anisur Rahman
> 
> *Dhaka, Jul 14 (PTI) Bangladesh has launched 88 India-made air-conditioned buses it procured under a USD 800 million Indian line of credit, officials said today.
> 
> "The prime minister (Sheikh Hasina) inaugurated the buses at a ceremony at her Ganobhaban official residence" yesterday, a spokesman of the premier''s office said.*
> 
> A senior communication ministry official said the delivery of the buses ahead of the Eid-ul-Fitr festival came as a timely asset to tens of thousands of Muslims as these vehicles could be used to ferry them to their homes across Bangladesh during the festival.
> 
> Officials said the buses were supplied by Ashok Leyland under a project to procure three types of buses by the state-run Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation.
> 
> *An Indian high commission statement said the project for procurement of 290 Double Decker Buses, 50 Articulated Buses and the 88 A/C buses at the cost of USD 36.85 million was included in the Indian credit line in August 2010. "Delivery of all the 290 buses was completed on 30th October 2012 and the 50 articulated buses in April 2013. Procurement of 88 A/C buses is the last component of this project," it said.*
> 
> The development came two days after Indian High Commissioner in Dhaka Pankaj Saran handed over Bangladeshi Finance Minister AMA Muhith a cheque of USD 50 million as the third tranche of India''s USD 200 million grant for Bangladesh, an amount which previously was part of the USD 1 billion credit line.
> 
> "With this, India has completed the disbursement of USD 150 million (approximately Taka 1,176 crore) grant assistance to Bangladesh," as committed by the Indian government to Bangladesh, the statement said.
> 
> *In August 2010, India signed with Dhaka a USD 1 billion credit agreement to finance Bangladesh''s 14 infrastructure projects mostly in communication sector offering the amount as a soft loan.
> 
> The amount was the biggest India offered to any foreign country at 1.75 per cent interest rate with a repayment period of 20 years, including a grace period of 5 years.
> 
> But as a gesture of generosity, New Delhi in May 2012 converted USD 200 million of the USD 1 billion credit line into "grants-in-aid" for projects of priority to Bangladesh.*
> 
> PTI AR SAI AKJ



India hands over 88 A/C buses to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Foo_Fighter

^^ This is indeed good news for both India and BD as the online credit was made for purposes like that only. Also, the spare parts and service will easy as we are next door neighbor. Long live India - BD freindship (if there is any ).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

​


> *Each of the AC buses costs $ 56,500.*
> 
> The BRTC also has 155 AC Daewoo buses imported from Korea earlier. They are mostly running in the capital and other cities. The corporation also runs the Korean buses between Cox's Bazar and Chittagong to meet the growing demand, though they do not have the facilities like luggage and seat flexibility as required on long distance routes.
> 
> *The BRTC director said the Ashok Leyland 222 viking model is made especially for inter-district routes with enough luggage and seating arrangements.
> 
> He said each of the 40-seated AC buses measures 11.5 metres in length, 2.6 metres in width and also has 25 metres of ground clearance as required on a long distance route.* It will also have a sound system and a television set with a mike to talk with passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## my2cents

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated 88
air-conditioned buses in the BRTC fleet at her official residence
Gonobhaban Saturday.





External Affairs Minister Salman Khurshid and 
Prime Minister of Bangladesh Sheikh Hasina 
at the inauguration of articulated buses






 Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation (BRTC) launches articulated buses

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indian_foxhound

low floor bues taht to a/c.... good one india...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

SO buses need to be inaugurated by an acting PM now?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Truth Finder

Indo- BD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Anything for our friend and ally Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## my2cents

Luffy 500 said:


> SO buses need to be inaugurated by an acting PM now?



Not too happy with the development???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Roybot said:


> They look like these from the outside.




No,they look like this


*Irziar TVS IT09,on Ashok leyland Chassis*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Parul

Roybot said:


> India hands over 88 A/C buses to Bangladesh



Token of love from India to Hasina Didi and Bangladeshi Brothers. Long live India-Bangladesh Friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Roybot

gslv mk3 said:


> No,they look like this
> 
> 
> *Irziar TVS IT09,on Ashok leyland Chassis*



It looks like a Hybrid of both designs, the side profile the glass is not flush with the body like you see in your second photo(silver bus) and the Mirrors too are different and similar to the one I posted. The front profile though, yes, unmistakably Irizar TVS.

TVS iT12s, its this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Bangladesh has done lot more of India regarding the cleanup of anti-India terrorists.

So a lot more to come your way..... This is just one more gift to our real Bangladeshi friends, though our unreal PDF Bangladeshis may not like it.



Luffy 500 said:


> SO buses need to be inaugurated by an acting PM now?



Thats true... but friendship is much stronger than protocols..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

@aazidane @animelive any comments yaaron??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Some buses have been handed over and now you're trying to bring other Bengalis here to garner their love and show off. That's very "injun" behavior  

Give quietly and be modest. Looks better that way

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

BRTC Bangladesh RAW Transport Corporation ...

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Skies

India is enjoying business in free BD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Some buses have been handed over and now you're trying to bring other Bengalis here to garner their love and show off. That's very "injun" behavior
> 
> Give quietly and be modest. Looks better that way



Check out what happened,last time

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/178406-50-indian-double-decker-buses-arrive-7.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

gslv mk3 said:


> Check out what happened,last time
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/178406-50-indian-double-decker-buses-arrive-7.html





Ok and? Forgive me, but what's the big deal? If Pak sells buses to Gulf countries it means we should have photo opps with their politicians and compel Arab members here to register their acknowledgement 

Buses look pretty decent by the way so I'm not trying to be a troll. I'm just saying - grow up


----------



## gslv mk3

Indian companies have even supplied to European customers,So hopefully,there are no doubts about the quality

*Tata Hybrid Bus,Madrid*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## scholseys

Ayush said:


> @aazidane @animelive any comments yaaron??



chatra league will burn them after hasina family departs to India after losing the election

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Ok and? Forgive me, but what's the big deal? If *Pak sells buses* to Gulf countries it means we should have photo opps with their politicians and compel Arab members here to register their acknowledgement



Well their is no Pakistani Bus manufacturer,it is a Japan- Pakistan JV right??There was no Indian politician involved in photoshoot

Bangladeshi members usually doubt quality of Indian products and automobiles that what I said.


----------



## Ayush

aazidane said:


> chatra league will burn them after hasina family departs to India after losing the election



okay..


----------



## Matrixx

gslv mk3 said:


> Indian companies have even supplied to European customers,So hopefully,there are no doubts about the quality
> 
> *Tata Hybrid Bus,Madrid*



Dont worry they will have all the doubt anyway...you cant help it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

All these developments, Hasina is sure to win in BD again.


----------



## gslv mk3

*Ashok Leyland*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

Ayush said:


> @aazidane @animelive any comments yaaron??


had those stuff before. but anyway comments should be passed after one year. lets see how they serve us. one complain. awful seat design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

animelive said:


> had those stuff before. but anyway comments should be passed after one year. lets see how they serve us. one complain. *awful seat design*



That is your BRTCs choice mate,bus designs are customized and not 'off the shelf'

You could have selected this..






*Ashok leyland Vestibule in BRTC service*






there was a better option though-introduced in delhi back in 2004

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

gslv mk3 said:


> That is your BRTCs choice mate,bus designs are customized and not 'off the shelf'
> 
> You could have selected this..



fair enough.
no need to get fancier, as long as they service good, we are happy. bus system in BD is in awful state right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Astra-2013

good for indian economy  we should export more vehicles


----------



## dray

Astra-2013 said:


> good for indian economy  we should export more vehicles



We will not make profit from this, BD is buying the buses with Indian grant & line of credit at very low interest rates.
The monetary help is as below:

GRANT: $200 million
Line of credit: $800 million @1.75% interest rate for 20 years

This is just to help our neighbor and to ensure survival of secularism & progress in BD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

animelive said:


> had those stuff before. but anyway comments should be passed after one year. lets see how they serve us. one complain. awful seat design


What,you sat in the bus??


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Good Business for both country. Most important Question - Kitna deta hey?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

BDranger said:


> Good Business for both country. Most important Question - Kitna deta hey?



Abbaiii kameeneiii eik A/C waliii Bus bhi nahin banaa sakteiii - Isss liyee Azadii liii thiii ?  

Waisee banaa tou hum bhi nahin sakteiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Hellraiser007

gslv mk3 said:


> Indian companies have even supplied to European customers,So hopefully,there are no doubts about the quality
> 
> 
> 
> *Tata Hybrid Bus,Madrid*



You can see them in Bangalore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Skies said:


> India is enjoying business in free BD



Not exactly business. We are providing a line of credit, free of interest and lots of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Armstrong said:


> Abbaiii kameeneiii eik A/C waliii Bus bhi nahin banaa sakteiii - Isss liyee Azadii liii thiii ?
> 
> Waisee banaa tou hum bhi nahin sakteiii !



We took Independent because, there are huge diffrence between East and West Pakistan. So, we become Bangladesh.

We can make AC Bus by Importing tech but, who will invest? We dont have hard cash.

*Why so serious?*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jayanta

aazidane said:


> chatra league will burn them after hasina family departs to India after losing the election



Good burn them and order more from India. Good for the business. BTW I can see many Pakistani arse on fire here, poor Pakistanis didn't got the railway engines they begged for and neither will they get electricity from Indian.

Any ways good development will always be welcome and dirty minds will always think of vandalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jayanta

BDranger said:


> We took Independent because, there are huge diffrence between East and West Pakistan. So, we become Bangladesh.
> 
> We can make AC Bus by Importing tech but, who will invest? We dont have hard cash.
> 
> *Why so serious?*




Do not worry brother when it comes to development, Bangladesh is doing far better than Pakistan. It is also lot safer than Pakistan, as said Jaan hai to jahan hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I find the whole exercise demeaning. Bangladesh does not need a soft loan from India to purchase AC buses or coaches. The Bangladesh economy is healthy enough for us to purchase these items from our own resources and not to be obligated to India. This is just a fake bribe to the electorate so that the AL comes back to power. There is no loss to India as the amount would have to be repaid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jayanta

MBI Munshi said:


> I find the whole exercise demeaning. Bangladesh does not need a soft loan from India to purchase AC buses or coaches. The Bangladesh economy is healthy enough for us to purchase these items *from our own resources* and not to be obligated to India. This is just a fake bribe to the electorate so that the AL comes back to power. There is no loss to India as the amount would have to be repaid.



Will you please elaborate the bold portion.


----------



## Jayanta

MBI Munshi said:


> I find the whole exercise demeaning. Bangladesh does not need a soft loan from India to purchase AC buses or coaches. The Bangladesh economy is healthy enough for us to purchase these items *from our own resources* and not to be obligated to India. This is just a fake bribe to the electorate so that the AL comes back to power. There is no loss to India as the amount would have to be repaid.



Will you please elaborate the bold portion.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Jayanta said:


> Will you please elaborate the bold portion.



Bangladesh has a $200 billion economy. It earns almost $40 billion from the RMG sector and remittances. The government also just passed a $22 billion dollar budget. The government has the money to buy 88 AC coaches and so does not need Indian money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BDranger said:


> We took Independent because, there are huge diffrence between East and West Pakistan. So, we become Bangladesh.
> 
> We can make AC Bus by Importing tech but, who will invest? We dont have hard cash.
> 
> *Why so serious?*



Abbaiii gadheiii (donkey) Joke bhi nahin samjhe aaatiii ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Armstrong said:


> Abbaiii gadheiii (donkey) Joke bhi nahin samjhe aaatiii ?



Joke karke Izzat lutogi keya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

MBI Munshi said:


> Bangladesh has a $200 billion economy. It earns almost $40 billion from the RMG sector and remittances. The government also just passed a $22 billion dollar budget. The government has the money to buy 88 AC coaches and so does not need Indian money.



200 billion,wasn't it 120..  or is this PPP


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

MBI Munshi said:


> Bangladesh has a $200 billion economy. It earns almost $40 billion from the RMG sector and remittances. The government also just passed a $22 billion dollar budget. The government has the money to buy 88 AC coaches and so does not need Indian money.



Munshi bhai. Your rheotic is nothing less of comeditic. If BD is a economic superpower, then why does it expect low tax credits from EU? Asking EU to keep in LDU list of nations to benefit tax benefit on exports? 

And whn the credit talk surfaced on pdf, you were the ones to jump and say, China would provide loans free of costs. And when India provided, "Hey we are rich, We have money to buy anything". 
I think the country planners know better than a double faced hypocrite on managing economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## dray

MBI Munshi said:


> I find the whole exercise demeaning. Bangladesh does not need a soft loan from India to purchase AC buses or coaches. The Bangladesh economy is healthy enough for us to purchase these items from our own resources and not to be obligated to India. This is just a fake bribe to the electorate so that the AL comes back to power. There is no loss to India as the amount would have to be repaid.



It's not only 88 buses, these buses are part of total $1 billion package for multiple projects (Grant of $200 million, and 20 year soft loan of $800 million @1.75%). And Bangladesh is not a super-rich country with lots of excess cash. 

If & when BNP+Jamati comes to power, ask them to repay it immediately, refuse the grant also & pay it back, burn the buses if that pleases you, save Bangladeshi pride, and stop complaining. Just post a thread in PDF when that happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saleen_s7

How are the qualities of the buses? any reviews from any other countries?
Regardless, other than my lack of knowledge on the physical technicalities of the bus, the deal looks good and sounds good on paper. Not really an AL fan, but credit should be given where its due.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joekrish

saleen_s7 said:


> How are the qualities of the buses? any reviews from any other countries?
> Regardless, other than my lack of knowledge on the physical technicalities of the bus, the deal looks good and sounds good on paper. Not really an AL fan, but credit should be given where its due.



As long as the roads are good and the busses mainted well I dont see anything going wrong.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

saleen_s7 said:


> *How are the qualities of the buses? any reviews from any other countries?*
> Regardless, other than my lack of knowledge on the physical technicalities of the bus, the deal looks good and sounds good on paper. Not really an AL fan, but credit should be given where its due.



Ashok Leyland vehicles are exported to over 30 countries worldwide. Recently, the Company has entered hitherto untapped markets - Honduras, for specially designed buses, Chile, Viet Nam and Angola. Significant presence is still maintained in Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Mauritius and the Middle East.

AVIA Ashok Leyland Motors in Prague (Czech Republic) is the Company's beach head in Europe which produces and markets the famous D-Line series of trucks for the European markets including Hungary, UK, Ireland, Spain and Slovakia in addition to the Czech Republic.

The 75.1% controlling stake in Optare plc., a leading bus maker in the UK, gives impetus to the Company's global bus strategy. Optare, known for its innovative, weight-optimized 'Low Carbon' range of low-floor midi and city buses, are pioneers of low-floor double-deckers in the UK. This strategic partnership now enables Ashok Leyland to accelerate technology adoption, develop new products and address new markets.

Ashok Leyland International Operations | About Us

*Ashok Leyland&#8217;s UK bus division Optare to export to Australia*

Ashok Leyland&rsquo;s UK bus division Optare to export to Australia - Livemint

Ashok Leyland exports 100 buses to Ghana - The Hindu

Ashok Leyland bags Rs 34-cr export order - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

illusion8 said:


> All these developments, Hasina is sure to win in BD again.



I do not think her party will win in the next election. A few additional buses help, but it is not that great to alleviate the pain people suffer every day, although I personally admire BD decion to buy from its neighbor at a cheaper rate.

I just returned from Dhaka and I saw what a mess it is in because none of the parties do anything to improve the traffic congestion. So, people are angry this time with AL and they will vote for non-AL parties. I hope so.


----------



## Anonymous_CryptoSpy

I liked this thread 
didn't find unwanted communal stuff nor anybody talked about halal stuff.

PS: Bangladesh ,u gotta new fan for ur Pran potato crackers 

well I hope cooperation and friendship with Bangladesh continues to grow and let the Indian investors seeks more business in Bangladesh. it will be win win situation for both side


----------



## kobiraaz

Good going india-bd friendship. just stop supporting one party because of your ***** diplomatic policy and we have a bright future...

bideshe amader bondhu ache, provu nei

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Luffy 500

Do we really need loans from dadas to buy these stuffs? 88 A/C buses on Indian loans which Indians would term as "aid" and would harp about it for the next 100 years. Bucket load awami crap. 




kobiraaz said:


> Good going india-bd friendship. just stop supporting one party because of your ***** diplomatic policy and we have a bright future...
> 
> bideshe amader bondhu ache, provu nei



Well they are already doing their part for their stooges. Their diplomats have found existence of "terrorist" in BD's opposition which are being whined in the ears of western officials. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/264356-more-whining-chanakyan-scheming-india.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

These buses will be used to carry Awami league supporters on the election day. The preparations have already started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> at's very *"injun"* behavior



Why is your @ss burning? This does not concern you. BTW you got that cool think tank tag but still your teenager like habit of trying to be a racist hasn't gone away. Initially I thought I would reply to you by saying "p*ki" but then I realized I should not stoop down to your level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

BDranger said:


> We took Independent because, *there are huge diffrence between East and West Pakistan.* So, we become Bangladesh.
> 
> We can make AC Bus by Importing tech but, who will invest? We dont have hard cash.
> 
> Why so serious?






Thats not true, Diverse can be united.. I don't want to derail the thread, We will discuss the reason in some other thread..


----------



## notsuperstitious

jaunty said:


> Why is your @ss burning? This does not concern you. BTW you got that cool think tank tag but still your teenager like habit of trying to be a racist hasn't gone away. Initially I thought I would reply to you by saying "p*ki" but then I realized I should not stoop down to your level.



Oh come on, he feels manly by typing racist abuse on an anonymous internet forum, why would you grudge him that? He's a shia turi from parachinar and needs to feel good from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

jaunty said:


> Why is your @ss burning? This does not concern you. BTW you got that cool think tank tag but still your teenager like habit of trying to be a racist hasn't gone away. Initially I thought I would reply to you by saying "p*ki" but then I realized I should not stoop down to your level.








notsuperstitious said:


> Oh come on, he feels manly by typing racist abuse on an anonymous internet forum, why would you grudge him that? He's a shia turi from parachinar and needs to feel good from time to time.



Roundu Indians, can't handle a comment like a man, don't know what will happen if you ever face a "real manly dude" in "real life".


----------



## SHAMK9

Jayanta said:


> Good burn them and order more from India. Good for the business. BTW I can see many Pakistani arse on fire here, poor Pakistanis didn't got the railway engines they begged for and neither will they get electricity from Indian.
> 
> Any ways good development will always be welcome and dirty minds will always think of vandalism.


Our "arses are burning" because india is giving BD buses? 
get a grip


----------



## Jobless Jack

these buses will be used to carry hasina and her MP's and ministers to india. or even better to the bay of bengal for a swim after the lose elesction


----------



## nastikan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Some buses have been handed over and now you're trying to bring other Bengalis here to garner their love and show off. That's very "injun" behavior
> 
> Give quietly and be modest. Looks better that way



Pakistanis need to learn how to be happy for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

DRAY said:


> It's not only 88 buses, these buses are part of total $1 billion package for multiple projects (Grant of $200 million, and 20 year soft loan of $800 million @1.75%). And Bangladesh is not a super-rich country with lots of excess cash.
> 
> If & when BNP+Jamati comes to power, ask them to repay it immediately, refuse the grant also & pay it back, burn the buses if that pleases you, save Bangladeshi pride, and stop complaining. Just post a thread in PDF when that happens.



Yes I am aware of the context of these projects and that they are related to transit which I am also opposed to. Bangladesh does not have to be super rich to pay for buses.



Ayush said:


> 200 billion,wasn't it 120..  or is this PPP



They changed the benchmark recently and the economy inflated by $70 billion.



Rajaraja Chola said:


> Munshi bhai. Your rheotic is nothing less of comeditic. If BD is a economic superpower, then why does it expect low tax credits from EU? Asking EU to keep in LDU list of nations to benefit tax benefit on exports?
> 
> And whn the credit talk surfaced on pdf, you were the ones to jump and say, China would provide loans free of costs. And when India provided, "Hey we are rich, We have money to buy anything".
> I think the country planners know better than a double faced hypocrite on managing economy.



Equally Indian rhetoric appears comical when it poses as a regional superpower but cannot feed a third of its population properly. I am not suggesting that Bangladesh is an economic power all I am saying is that we can buy our own buses without Indian money. The Bangladesh economy is healthy enough to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

This indian credit scam is nothing but a Awami subscribed plot to feed indians with Bangladesh money over years. Indian credit which was not needed to buy indian products which will feed indian workers and industry. Pure and simple. Now, indians as usual turned it into a some kind charity fiasco is just refelction of low self esteem. Besides, this is not the place for advertisement on indian bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

They can also buy Pakistani buses like from Hino Pak, Isuzu and Master.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nishan_101 said:


> They can also buy Pakistani buses like from Hino Pak, Isuzu and Master.



Yaar fan boy na ban!



SHAMK9 said:


> Our "arses are burning" because india is giving BD buses?
> get a grip



He claims his father is a nepali...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Nishan_101 said:


> They can also buy Pakistani buses like from Hino Pak, Isuzu and Master.



We do buy ISUZU stuff....there's load of it here in BD!


----------



## naveen mishra

nothing is great......i was in 2000 in Bangladesh.....already there bus service good..........so what's new...nothing


----------



## Anubis

naveen mishra said:


> nothing is great......i was in 2000 in Bangladesh.....already there bus service good..........so what's new...nothing



Inter city and Inter district bus services are OK!But bus service inside Dhaka is horrible.....but its probably because of traffic jams and stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He claims his father is a nepali...


Cheerleader with identity crises

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

SHAMK9 said:


> Cheerleader with identity crises



at least we have few cheerleaders left among our neighbors whom we want hold on to...


----------



## SHAMK9

my2cents said:


> at least we have few cheerleaders left *among our neighbors* whom we want hold on to...


...with no international relevance at all, good luck with your cheerleaders and what not


----------



## my2cents

SHAMK9 said:


> ...with no international relevance at all, good luck with your cheerleaders and what not



LOL! International relevance brings with it, its own set of problems which your country is prime example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


> Inter city and Inter district bus services are OK!But bus service inside Dhaka is horrible.....but its probably because of traffic jams and stuff!


the bus drivers don't know how to drive buses. they think the street is their own property. city buses are one of the main reason why traffic jams happens. BRTC does good job though. They provide international quality service and the drivers actually know how to not block the roads by standing in the middle. Private ones are pure crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes I am aware of the context of these projects and that they are related to transit which I am also opposed to. Bangladesh does not have to be super rich to pay for buses.
> 
> 
> 
> They changed the benchmark recently and the economy inflated by $70 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> Equally Indian rhetoric appears comical when it poses as a regional superpower but cannot feed a third of its population properly. I am not suggesting that Bangladesh is an economic power all I am saying is that we can buy our own buses without Indian money. The Bangladesh economy is healthy enough to do that.




Its at others countries insistence we are looked upon at regional powers. The fact that our army invaded East Pakistan to give you the recognition, name of bangladeshis in itself, a accord of a regional power. We do not want ungratefull people opinions like you, who spew venom, even in good matters against India. 

Secondly if you have guts to say, BD economy is not that bad, please, dont beg EU for the extension of LDU status to enjoy taxes. 

Thirdly , I say again, People who hand economy in your country, know more about financial matters than you. Its a part of 1B$ loan, and they spend on what they deem fit. That billion dollars can be used from your budget on some other pressing matters. 
It have 20 years to be paid, its more than fair, to be honest, it isnt fair on Indian taxpayers, not yours. 

And Fourth, we dont keep ourself in LDU status , to beg for extra dollars, to feed a third of our population. In fact, we dont ask your money in feeding our population, infact we ask none of money from foreign aid. So its not your problem what we do with our money or population. 

If BNP wins elections, ask Zia to cough up the money in 1 year. I bet, even that is not possible. Now get back to dreams Munshi bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## scholseys

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Its at others countries insistence we are looked upon at regional powers. The fact that our army invaded East Pakistan to give you the recognition, name of bangladeshis in itself, a accord of a regional power. We do not want ungratefull people opinions like you, who spew venom, even in good matters against India.
> 
> Secondly if you have guts to say, BD economy is not that bad, please, dont beg EU for the extension of LDU status to enjoy taxes.
> 
> Thirdly , I say again, People who hand economy in your country, know more about financial matters than you. Its a part of 1B$ loan, and they spend on what they deem fit. That billion dollars can be used from your budget on some other pressing matters.
> It have 20 years to be paid, its more than fair, to be honest, it isnt fair on Indian taxpayers, not yours.
> 
> And Fourth, we dont keep ourself in LDU status , to beg for extra dollars, to feed a third of our population. In fact, we dont ask your money in feeding our population, infact we ask none of money from foreign aid. So its not your problem what we do with our money or population.
> 
> If BNP wins elections, ask Zia to cough up the money in 1 year. I bet, even that is not possible. Now get back to dreams Munshi bhai.



we are the descendants of Mir Jafar....now go cry a river else where, Indian...........


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

aazidane said:


> we are the descendants of Mir Jafar....now go cry a river else where, Indian...........



Ha ha... !! Its not me who is crying dear madam. Btw wasnt Mir Jafar was the one, who betrayed his king ??? I wasnt rather surprised  
Munshi bhai can cry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

aazidane said:


> we are the descendants of Mir Jafar....now go cry a river else where, Indian...........



O bhai,wasn't Mir Zaffar from a Urdu speaking north Indian family?


----------



## scholseys

the just said:


> O bhai,wasn't Mir Zaffar from a Urdu speaking north Indian family?



Bengal has always been a place full of bastards.


----------



## LaBong

the just said:


> O bhai,wasn't Mir Zaffar from a Urdu speaking north Indian family?



[kalu mia mode on] Mir Zafar was a Persian Shia, his betrayal of Siraj is the execution of Shia conspiracy to weaken the Sunni majority of subcontinent! [kalu mia mode off]

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## toxic_pus

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Give quietly and be modest. Looks better that way


So says the biggest braggart on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

kumki said:


> especially born in 1972.


 @kumki i like ur name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

toxic_pus said:


> So says the biggest braggart on this forum.



no idea what you're whimpering about



Nishan_101 said:


> They can also buy Pakistani buses like from Hino Pak, Isuzu and Master.



pretty good sales coming from GCC market...the coaster versions and larger coaches are quite popular


----------



## animelive

kumki said:


> especially born in 1972.



nay, more like pre division. After 47, all of them migrated to west fearing the Islamic people  but yes there were some bastarded elements in here too and now they are either in power or pole vaulted in to the west part

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachiii

Nishan_101 said:


> They can also buy Pakistani buses like from Hino Pak, Isuzu and Master.


 
isuzu is a japanee company....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

itachiii said:


> isuzu is a japanee company....



Yes but i think they have some deal with Ghandhara motor which produces them... but again who are you quoting? lol


----------



## Nishan_101

itachiii said:


> isuzu is a japanee company....



Buddy but they are made in Pakistan and is cheaper too..


----------



## acid rain

kumki said:


> fighter elephant



Nice movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

kumki said:


> fighter elephant



Ya theriyum boss. padam paathurken


----------



## imkhasif

i can say thousand or even more good things about AL govt. 
They did all the devlopment in bd.. 
All flyovers, bridges r build by AL govt.
This govt. introduce us latest next genaration teqnologies , 
so AL should win next election bt alas ! That's never gonna happen because they somehow hit emotion of millions of muslims by their anty islamic activities...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

imkhasif said:


> i can say thousand or even more good things about AL govt.
> They did all the devlopment in bd..
> All flyovers, bridges r build by AL govt.
> This govt. introduce us latest next genaration teqnologies ,
> so AL should win next election bt alas ! That's never gonna happen because they somehow hit emotion of millions of muslims by their anty islamic activities...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

imkhasif said:


> i can say thousand or even more good things about AL govt.
> They did all the devlopment in bd..
> All flyovers, bridges r build by AL govt.
> This govt. introduce us latest next genaration teqnologies ,
> so AL should win next election bt alas ! That's never gonna happen because they somehow hit emotion of millions of muslims by their anty islamic activities...
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________
> You forgot to mention that AL govt also brought about the completion of Padma Bridge, has reduced traffic jams in Dhaka, has built the Uttara-Jatrabari 21 km expressway and City train lines, and has reduced water clogging of Dhaka roads by only 30 minutes of rainfall. Would you like to complete this list?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## the just

Is it a fantasy list?then someone needs to open a new thread.and most probably we will need eternity to complete this fictional AL good deeds list.


----------



## eastwatch

aazidane said:


> Bengal has always been a place full of bastards.



Stop whining. Do you have the right to call others bastard when you yourself are one such thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LiberalAtheist

They can't be made in India buses there's no seating at the top of the bus


----------



## scholseys

eastwatch said:


> Stop bickering like a whine. Do you have the right to call others bastard when you yourself are one such thing?



I am not a blue blooded aryan thats for sure, nor are you, Indian dalal.


----------



## HIMEL@BD

the just said:


> Is it a fantasy list?then someone needs to open a new thread.and most probably we will need eternity to complete this fictional AL good deeds list.



I support. It will be a good debate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

aazidane said:


> I am not a blue blooded aryan thats for sure, nor are you, Indian dalal.



What are you, a bloody pigmy? Learn to behave, educate yourself and get rid of negativism. your words show you have a Pigmy mind. 

To you everyone is a bastard and is a dalal. You have a shallow knowledge so that you are unable to contribute better. Criticizing others like our BAF, BN decisions or the UN does not take you above them. 

You remain as pigmy-headed as you have so far proved yourself throughout all your below-grade posts. Bloody half-educated ignorant!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

eastwatch said:


> What are you, a bloody pigmy? Learn to behave, educate yourself and get rid of negativism. your words show you have a Pigmy mind.
> 
> To you everyone is a bastard and is a dalal. You have a shallow knowledge so that you are unable to contribute better. Criticizing others like our BAF, BN decisions or the UN does not take you above them. You remain as pigmy-headed as you have so far proved yourself throughout all your below-grade posts. Bloody half-educated ignorant!!!!



brahmin dalali at its best?


----------



## the just

Getting personal and verbally abusing some one with ugly hateful and racist words.
Eid fashion 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

I think I can understand eastwatch bhai, 

He is not any dalal of India, nor has he any love for India, but he hates India haters very much, but we have definite reasons to hate India. He also hates Pakistan lovers, I think.

He just wants BD's growth, he contemplates a lot about BD's development,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

arre.. babu moshai ... why you always go personal for no reason. 
abusive language is haram... this month and every month.. 

ontopic: good to see those buses, every city needs a good transport system, running them efficiently is the important bit. Does anybody play tycoon/sym games.. like transport tycoon or cities in motion here? @aazidane ?


----------



## Grevion

imkhasif said:


> i can say thousand or even more good things about AL govt.
> They did all the devlopment in bd..
> All flyovers, bridges r build by AL govt.
> This govt. introduce us latest next genaration teqnologies ,
> so AL should win next election bt alas ! That's never gonna happen because they somehow hit emotion of millions of muslims by their anty islamic activities...




Anti Islamic activity I disagree if hanging the culprit responsible for some bloody misdeeds he/she had done earlier or not declaring Bangladesh a Islamic state is called Anti Islamic then you are mistaken.

If peoples like you thinks like that in Bangladesh then you are surely to face trouble...you are doing the same mistakes which India did for some past 50 years after Independence and that is preferring harmony of only a certain religion and communal delusions over development as the basis of choice in elections.These type of mentality is always exploited by political parties,many people in India are still facing it though majority of them are uneducated but the situation have changed and people are believing other way around.

Why do a country like Bangladesh with a majority of Muslims wants it to be a Islamic state?Whom do you fear? You are in majority you can easily deal with any unwanted situation that arises from/by other communities. Its like powerful people playing with the sentiments of the normal people to gain more power. Though this type of thinking can only be solved through education and development its upon the people too to think twice which one is better for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes I am aware of the context of these projects and that they are related to transit which I am also opposed to. Bangladesh does not have to be super rich to pay for buses.
> 
> 
> 
> They changed the benchmark recently and the economy inflated by $70 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> Equally Indian rhetoric appears comical when it poses as a regional superpower but cannot feed a third of its population properly. I am not suggesting that Bangladesh is an economic power all I am saying is that we can buy our own buses without Indian money. The Bangladesh economy is healthy enough to do that.



Maybe you can tell me on whose insistence this tranche of 200 million dollars was converted from loan into grant. If it is to grease the palms of your ministers for concession on this transit deal then I am opposed to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jahidus2005

imkhasif said:


> i can say thousand or even more good things about AL govt.
> They did all the devlopment in bd..
> All flyovers, bridges r build by AL govt.
> This govt. introduce us latest next genaration teqnologies ,
> so AL should win next election bt alas ! That's never gonna happen because they somehow hit emotion of millions of muslims by their anty islamic activities...




exactly bro so true this is why they will not come again .........


----------



## nair

Good development..... Imagine what happens if south asians work together and cooperate to our potential.......But then we need to fight between ourselves right?????


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Evil banya conspiring India trying to bribe innocent Bangladesh through 3rd class A/C Buses. I am sure A/C wont even work. What a chankayan masterstroke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellraiser007

imkhasif said:


> i can say thousand or even more good things about AL govt.
> They did all the devlopment in bd..
> All flyovers, bridges r build by AL govt.
> This govt. introduce us latest next genaration teqnologies ,
> so AL should win next election bt alas ! That's never gonna happen because they somehow hit emotion of millions of muslims by their anty islamic activities...



Unfortunately the BD people here are with some what a different kind of mentality than the real BD society , these people may not appreciate your comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

Hellraiser007 said:


> Unfortunately the BD people here are with some what a different kind of mentality than the real BD society , these people may not appreciate your comment.





I said the truth . Anyone can research and look....AL govt rull bd 10 years where BNP rull 15 years , and ershad rull 9 years = 24 years rull by other govt.

And now compaire devlopment with AL 10 years and other 24 years. U will find huge diffrence. 
Once againe Im just saying the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Hellraiser007 said:


> Unfortunately the BD people here are with some what a different kind of mentality than the real BD society , these people may not appreciate your comment.



Totally. The ones on PDF are mere keyboard warriors. Your real, everyday, meek Bangladeshi is nothing like these hateful, self-deluded samples.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

imkhasif said:


> I said the truth . Anyone can research and look....AL govt rull bd 10 years where BNP rull 15 years , and ershad rull 9 years = 24 years rull by other govt.
> 
> And now compaire devlopment with AL 10 years and other 24 years. U will find huge diffrence.
> Once againe Im just saying the truth.



yes one thing is certain that AL has given the Bangladeshis compelling reasons to decide whether to elect them again or not ever, its a great development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

imkhasif said:


> I said the truth . Anyone can research and look....AL govt rull bd 10 years where BNP rull 15 years , and ershad rull 9 years = 24 years rull by other govt.
> 
> And now compaire devlopment with AL 10 years and other 24 years. U will find huge diffrence.
> Once againe Im just saying the truth.



Wellcome brother. Enjoy your stay. And wait for the attacks coming against you


----------



## Skies

Bombaywalla said:


> Totally. The ones on PDF are mere keyboard warriors. Your real, everyday, meek Bangladeshi is nothing like these hateful, self-deluded samples.



they are not well aware and well informed



Mattrixx said:


> Wellcome brother. Enjoy your stay. And wait for the attacks coming against you



_
Ratone Raton chene,_ congrats for getting your like mind, now the battle here will be more exciting and concerted from you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bombaywalla

Skies said:


> they are not well aware and well informed



Edit: Sorry, I misunderstood you. By "they", I thought you meant the everyday Bangladeshi, not the majority of the BDs on PDF.


----------



## Luffy 500

imkhasif said:


> I said the truth . Anyone can research and look....AL govt rull bd 10 years where BNP rull 15 years , and ershad rull 9 years = 24 years rull by other govt.
> 
> And now compaire devlopment with AL 10 years and other 24 years. U will find huge diffrence.
> Once againe Im just saying the truth.


 
I agree your party achieved a lot. So much so that they abolished CT and don't want to go for elections. Btw your party ruled 13 years. U forgot to mention the 72-75 Bakshali years of sonar Bangla, periods that Hasina tried to surpass this time.That's quite an achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

Skies said:


> they are not well aware and well informed




People are well informed and they are doing their part well. 




Skies said:


> _
> Ratone Raton chene,_ congrats for getting your like mind, now the battle here will be more exciting and concerted from you guys


 

Im really not interested


----------



## Skies

Bombaywalla said:


> LOL I beg to differ. I've met enough extremely well educated and well informed Bangladeshis to know better...



may be you met the selective guys friendly to you like or vice versa, or may be they are educated but not exposed to the other sides of information.

here in BD we see assorted Bangladeshis in more or less similar proportions, I do not know how you met only the pro-Indian Bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bombaywalla

Skies said:


> here in BD we see assorted Bangladeshis in more or less similar proportions, *I do not know how you met only the pro-Indian Bangladeshis*



Maybe it's just my way with the world 

P.S: never mind my previously edited post


----------



## baajey

aazidane said:


> Bengal has always been a place full of bastards.


both sides.....


----------



## baajey

Skies said:


> I think I can understand eastwatch bhai,
> 
> He is not any dalal of India, nor has he any love for India, but he hates India haters very much, but we have definite reasons to hate India. He also hates Pakistan lovers, I think.
> 
> He just wants BD's growth, he contemplates a lot about BD's development,


think rationally and u will start agreeing with him (@*eastwatch*.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Skies said:


> I think I can understand eastwatch bhai,
> 
> He is not any dalal of India, nor has he any love for India, but he hates India haters very much, but we have definite reasons to hate India. He also hates Pakistan lovers, I think.
> 
> He just wants BD's growth, he contemplates a lot about BD's development,



I agree, he is a BD nationalist. I read all his posts and it is clear he despises my country , still i have respect for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

Luffy 500 said:


> I agree your party achieved a lot. So much so that they abolished CT and don't want to go for elections. Btw your party ruled 13 years. U forgot to mention the 72-75 Bakshali years of sonar Bangla, periods that Hasina tried to surpass this time.That's quite an achievement.








Where come my party , dude?



baajey said:


> both sides.....




Every pagal dusro ko pagal hi samjta hei , dude....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

baajey said:


> think rationally and u will start agreeing with him (@*eastwatch*.)



*No, I have my own way of rationality and choice, *he can think in his own way, I will not mind as I am democratic.


----------



## baajey

Skies said:


> *No, I have my own way of rationality and choice, *he can think in his own way, I will not mind as I am democratic.


no point in arguing then, rite ????


----------



## Skies

baajey said:


> no point in arguing then, rite ????



there is a point of argument to gather the same opinions of others


----------



## livingdead

Skies said:


> there is a point of argument to gather the same opinions of others



I give you my points..


----------



## baajey

Skies said:


> there is a point of argument to gather the same opinions of others


may u always get "same opinion" from others.


----------



## Abingdonboy

In transit to BD, these were snapped in Thirupathi:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

DRAY said:


> We will not make profit from this, BD is buying the buses with Indian grant & line of credit at very low interest rates.
> The monetary help is as below:
> 
> GRANT: $200 million
> Line of credit: $800 million @1.75% interest rate for 20 years
> 
> This is just to help our neighbor and to ensure survival of secularism & progress in BD



When you say you wont make benefits, you ignores that serious point, that is, by issuing credits, India also can manufacture more stuff and create more jobs for more Indians, it's secure long term investment for India and India's job market. Nothing comes free, you know.


----------



## livingdead

Skies said:


> When you say you wont make benefits, you ignores that serious point, that is, by issuing credits, India also can manufacture more stuff and create more jobs for more Indians, it's secure long term investment for India and India's job market. Nothing comes free, you know.



yeah.. its good for us and good for you.. but I wonder should govt grant help a specific private company...


----------



## SHAMK9

nair said:


> Imagine what happens if south asians work together and cooperate to our potential


We all get free buses from India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

SHAMK9 said:


> We all get free buses from India?



Free + India = Never

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

SHAMK9 said:


> We all get free buses from India?



First decide what do you want from India, buses or rail engines....since your brand new Chinese engines have lived up to the reputation of being "Made in China" within 1.5 years!!


----------



## jaunty

Skies said:


> Free + India = Never



Why would you want anything for free?


----------



## Manindra

jaunty said:


> Why would you want anything for free?



He is addict of free sale shopping.


----------



## Skies

jaunty said:


> Why would you want anything for free?



You really think we ask free stuff?

It was some of your countrymen who think the deal is at our favor, you mean we've got the stuff of 10 taka at 8 taka, it means 2 taka free stuff from India!



Manindra said:


> He is addict of free sale shopping.



Noh, it's you who ask for transit without fee


----------



## Manindra

Skies said:


> You really think we ask free stuff?
> 
> It was some of your countrymen who think the deal is at our favor, you mean we've got the stuff of 10 taka at 8 taka, it means 2 taka free stuff from India!
> 
> 
> 
> Noh, it's you who ask for transit without fee



We never asked free transit when you heard this news. We give in exchange other benefits to you against your free transit.


----------



## the just

Manindra said:


> We never asked free transit when you heard this news. We give in exchange other benefits to you against your free transit.



And what would that be?Pray tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

the just said:


> And what would that be?Pray tell.



You give us transit (not free) to transport heavy equipments for power plant & we give low cost 250MW electricity per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Tell me where abouts you are in Bangladesh next time lad, I'll shuv your dick up ya arse. Stupid bindoo.


----------



## Anubis

Manindra said:


> You give us transit (not free) to transport heavy equipments for power plant & we give low cost 250MW electricity per year.



I would love to give you transit if you promise that I get to check all the vehicles you send through and you do not send any military supplies(rations or hardware) to the east!Would you agree?


----------



## Bang Galore

RiasatKhan said:


> I would love to give you transit if you promise that I get to check all the vehicles you send through and you do not send any military supplies(rations or hardware) to the east!Would you agree?



Why would it be an issue whether or not India is transferring military supplies to another part of India, even if through BD?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Bang Galore said:


> Why would it be an issue whether or not India is transferring military supplies to another part of India, even if through BD?



Well I asked a military personnel whether the transit would be a security threat for BD.....What he said made sense.......He said in general it would not be any problem for us but as we have a porous border many of your separatist guerrillas can easily come to BD and carry out strikes against those convoys(much like how Taliban does with US supplies in Pakistan).....it would be a difficult situation for both you and us....So,no military supplies!


----------



## CrownPrince

RiasatKhan said:


> I would love to give you transit if you promise that I get to check all the vehicles you send through and you do not send any military supplies(rations or hardware) to the east!Would you agree?



How would it affect you whether we send rocket launchers or rice to the North East states?


----------



## Anubis

CrownPrince said:


> How would it affect you whether we send rocket launchers or rice to the North East states?



Read post 144!


----------



## Bang Galore

RiasatKhan said:


> Well I asked a military personnel whether the transit would be a security threat for BD.....What he said made sense.......He said in general it would not be any problem for us but as we have a porous border many of your separatist guerrillas can easily come to BD and carry out strikes against those convoys(much like how Taliban does with US supplies in Pakistan).....it would be a difficult situation for both you and us....So,no military supplies!



That reasoning is not wrong but in the present situation, almost irrelevant. There are no Taliban equivalent groups striking or capable of striking at Indian supplies. Quite honestly, that is a bit of a red herring.


----------



## Anubis

Bang Galore said:


> That reasoning is not wrong but in the present situation, almost irrelevant. There are no Taliban equivalent groups striking or capable of striking at Indian supplies. Quite honestly, that is a bit of a red herring.



Speaking of capability.....you don't need much do you??Get a gun and shoot the driver or hijack the truck.....not very difficult!I don't think GOB is gonna let IA send convoys of personnel or weaponized vehicles to guard the supplies....the trucks carrying hardware will be treated like trucks carrying sacks of rice or onions.....it seems risky!


----------



## Manindra

RiasatKhan said:


> I would love to give you transit if you promise that I get to check all the vehicles you send through and you do not send any military supplies(rations or hardware) to the east!Would you agree?



Well we use transit for heavy duty load which does not require more security because mostly those are construction equipment, Boilers, heavy machinery etc.
For east what do you mean Myanmar or our NE region.


----------



## Manindra

Saiful Islam said:


> Tell me where abouts you are in Bangladesh next time lad, I'll shuv your dick up ya arse. Stupid bindoo.



In which language you ask this question. I can only recognize its script not language. @Loki Kindly check this buddy's location.
I didn't think he resides in UK.


----------



## Anubis

Manindra said:


> Well we use transit for heavy duty load which does not require more security because mostly those are construction equipment, Boilers, heavy machinery etc.
> For east what do you mean Myanmar or our NE region.



NE....Military equipments to fight separatists!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

RiasatKhan said:


> NE....Military equipments to fight separatists!



Then we use Myanmar route (expensive) if you don't have problem with it


Bangladesh does not seperate NE from India but its economical to use BD route.


----------



## Anubis

Manindra said:


> Then we use Myanmar route (expensive) if you don't have problem with it
> 
> 
> Bangladesh does not seperate NE from India but its economical to use BD route.



Sure go ahead....U can send Military supplies through Burma and regular supplies through BD given we get Teesta issue sorted out which seems to be going no where!


----------



## BATMAN

> India hands over 88 A/C buses to Bangladesh




India basically handed over buses to Hussaina Khalid .. who is a known RAW worker.

No Muslim country is willing to give aid to scum lady.


----------



## Shimz

Present condition of some of those buses 
We have some serious good brands to offer on the road so what pakistani people gets to travel on roads?
Volvo..man mercedes benz scania??Will be waiting for response

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

It is not true that Bangladesh cannot make buses like this. I have heard people talk about local bus manufacture back from the eighties. In fact the larger custom buses (like heavier three axle intercity buses) are still locally made as custom projects by local carriage companies. Those are very luxurious and usually use HINO chassis.

Its just that Indian buses because of their market are cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Bilal9 said:


> It is not true that Bangladesh cannot make buses like this. I have heard people talk about local bus manufacture back from the eighties. In fact the larger custom buses (like heavier three axle intercity buses) are still locally made as custom projects by local carriage companies. Those are very luxurious and usually use HINO chassis.
> 
> Its just that Indian buses because of their market are cheaper.


You are simply correct!This is called Hino RM2
The chassis is imported and the body made by aftab automobiles which saves a lot of money 
Engine-K13D
Its 1st gen bus was introduced in 2008
2nd gen bus was introduced in 2011
This has become popular after hitting the road and many operators showed interest and this business went along 
Currently this cost around 1.5 cr
Isuzu,Mitsubishi buses are also coming into the market in the same way.....Chassis imported on local body
Banlgadesh has been doing this since 1990'z As the time kept passing they developed themselves and came upto this far
Even the scania operator are doing the same thing.....Shohagh and Gl both of them are importing chassis and making the body by themselve
Below i have included those 2 scania(BODY MADE IN BANGLADESH)..One of Shohagh and the other one of Greenline....Scania entered in Banlgadesh 2004-2005(First in southeast asia)We are used to with luxury for a long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Some *Buses in Bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Some more pics will be coming soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Shimz said:


> View attachment 220242
> View attachment 220243
> View attachment 220244
> View attachment 220245
> View attachment 220246
> View attachment 220248
> View attachment 220251
> View attachment 220253
> 
> 
> Some more pics will be coming soon!



Great Post and Thanks for all the pictures!

It is only in India that you can get economical AC coaches for general government use (BRTC) like this for say ~US$50,000.

The local heavy luxury coaches (much more expensive) have been in use in Bangladesh in the early nineties - way before Tata and TVS tied up with Spanish bus manufacturers and started making low floor and special Euro-design buses. The Indian 1-Billion dollar credit was sitting around and the Govt. was dumbfounded on what to order from India because past experience (no offense) of ordering Taxis, Railway coaches and buses has been pretty dismal (It's a matter of record if you need to know). Finally - they settled on some economical AC coaches and some special Railway Locomotives from CLW to avail of the Indian credit.

Last year - a whole tranche of the credit was still lying unused. The Railways were vehemently against importing Indian coaches and locos because historically there have been so many issues. This is fact. Everyone knows this in Bangladesh.

If you ask me - our experience in Bangladesh with this type of credit is that eventually it ends up benefiting only the donor country and the productivity within that country. So TVS/Tata/AshokLeyland and DLW/CLW will gain but not our industry locally. Bangladesh in my opinion was definitely capable of building this type of bus in the eighties or earlier. Our buses made locally at Pragati Industries in Chittagong since the seventies exceeded Indian bus quality (of the same type) by several degrees. Only recently (last decade), Ashok Leyland and Tata buses have come up in quality and design.

However the numbers needed locally cannot support the cost of tooling etc. If we only need 300 buses of this type every year then it doesn't make sense to come up with bus frames and panel pressings. India is a bigger country and their bus market is a lot larger.

Today Bangladesh is self-sufficient in a lot of things - meaning electronics (fridges, TV's, cellphones) as well as Motorcycles and small farm equipment. We will never buy imported motorcycle or fridges anymore unless they are super high-end ones. In fact we are already exporting those in significant numbers overseas. So,

a) Our export basket is already more than just Garments
b) No amount of credit will make us buy imported fridges or motorcycles.

I am very surprised why they had to import these. I believe we should have,

a) Negotiated a better price by at least assembling them locally
b) Told a local auto major like Nitol to work with Tata on doing this which they are already doing.

Luxury Coaches made and used in Bangladesh on imported Japanese, Swedish or German (HINO, MAN, SCANIA, VOLVO, MBZ) chassis used by private bus lines like Shohagh, Hanif et al cost way more. I'd say the cost of Bangladeshi coaches made here (especially the three axle ones) is about three times as much circa US$150,000 or so. Can't get those for US$50,000.

I believe the type of person that rides Shohagh or Hanif Coaches belong to a totally different customer base than the BRTC Indian coaches which are used by the 'Aam Janta'. BRTC is the equivalent of the 'Ghareeb Rath' of Indian Railways, A/C included or not. Hence the plain seats ordered by BRTC if that clears it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

@Shimz these buses look good. Any export market for them ? 

Also, this may be a little out of the way, but do you know about any bio-diesel variants ?


----------



## Bilal9

nForce said:


> @Shimz these buses look good. Any export market for them ?
> 
> Also, this may be a little out of the way, but do you know about any bio-diesel variants ?



These buses are currently (maybe) only sold locally. I don't think the diesel engines used in these buses are tuned to use bio-diesel but I could be wrong. Aftab Auto (A subsidiary of Navana Group) is a local renewable fuel/energy specialist however and they have many tie-ups with CNG conversion and solar energy companies globally. They have recently introduced the third gen. Prius in Bangladesh which is the hybrid variant (not plug-in variant).






Please contact them at,

125/A, Motijheel Commercial Area , Dhaka-1000, Bangladesh. 

Tel : 9552212 Fax : 9566324

e-mail : info@aftabauto.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Bilal9 said:


> These buses are currently (maybe) only sold locally. I don't think the diesel engines used in these buses are tuned to use bio-diesel but I could be wrong. Aftab Auto (A subsidiary of Navana Group) is a local renewable fuel/energy specialist however and they have many tie-ups with CNG conversion and solar energy companies globally. They have recently introduced the third gen. Prius in Bangladesh which is the hybrid variant (not plug-in variant).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please contact them at,
> 
> 125/A, Motijheel Commercial Area , Dhaka-1000, Bangladesh.
> 
> Tel : 9552212 Fax : 9566324
> 
> e-mail : info@aftabauto.com



Thanks for the headway.


----------



## Bilal9

HNS Heavy Industries has started assembling HYUNDAI 'Universe', 'Universe Express' and 'Premium Universe' buses locally, major body panels and some parts are also being sourced locally. As demand increases - indigenization of parts will increase, leading to eventual market expansion locally and then export. Labor cost is of course in favor of local manufacture.





























And what Bangladeshi bus interior would be complete without a shocking red silk & leather interior? Ugh.... Bring your sunglasses people...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Couple more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Great One

Bilal9 said:


> of ordering Taxis, Railway coaches and buses has been pretty dismal (It's a matter of record if you need to know).


Whoa! What happened? 


> t's a matter of record if you need to know


I do need to know


----------



## Bilal9

Indian companies robbing millions from Bangladesh

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/old/index.php?ref=MjBfMTJfMTFfMTJfMV85MF8xNTI3ODE=

The Island


----------



## Shimz

Bilal9 said:


> Couple more...


Yeah They have started since 2013 or 2014
The Demand has went up high
Desh Travel's Hyundai came directly from korea(410HP) not like got assembled
This 410hp one can run upto 150-160 and often passengers or bus lovers spottede doing 160 on 2 lane roads
The White and blue patter one is CKD
The one which has been assembled (340 HP)
This one is under Yello line right now
Relax,Yello line,Dipjol Enterprise have gotten The assembled which comes with 340 hp package and cost little lower than you bring it directly from korea
HYUNDAI UNIVERSE NOBLE CBU(410HP) COST AROUND 1.8CR
HYUNDAI UNIVERSE NOBLE CKD OR ASSELBLED ONE (340) COST AROUND 1.2-1.4
INITIALLY THE ASSEMBLED PACKAGE CAME WITH 340HP PACKAGE BUT AN OPERATOR,DIPJOL HAS DEMANDED TO BRING 410HP HYUNDAI IN CKD FORM OR ASSEMBLED WAY
ALOT MORE COMING FROM ME BUT DUE TO THE LACK OF TIME I CAN'T REPLY TIME TO TIME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Bilal9 said:


> Great Post and Thanks for all the pictures!
> 
> It is only in India that you can get economical AC coaches for general government use (BRTC) like this for say ~US$50,000.
> 
> The local heavy luxury coaches (much more expensive) have been in use in Bangladesh in the early nineties - way before Tata and TVS tied up with Spanish bus manufacturers and started making low floor and special Euro-design buses. The Indian 1-Billion dollar credit was sitting around and the Govt. was dumbfounded on what to order from India because past experience (no offense) of ordering Taxis, Railway coaches and buses has been pretty dismal (It's a matter of record if you need to know). Finally - they settled on some economical AC coaches and some special Railway Locomotives from CLW to avail of the Indian credit.
> 
> Last year - a whole tranche of the credit was still lying unused. The Railways were vehemently against importing Indian coaches and locos because historically there have been so many issues. This is fact. Everyone knows this in Bangladesh.
> 
> If you ask me - our experience in Bangladesh with this type of credit is that eventually it ends up benefiting only the donor country and the productivity within that country. So TVS/Tata/AshokLeyland and DLW/CLW will gain but not our industry locally. Bangladesh in my opinion was definitely capable of building this type of bus in the eighties or earlier. Our buses made locally at Pragati Industries in Chittagong since the seventies exceeded Indian bus quality (of the same type) by several degrees. Only recently (last decade), Ashok Leyland and Tata buses have come up in quality and design.
> 
> However the numbers needed locally cannot support the cost of tooling etc. If we only need 300 buses of this type every year then it doesn't make sense to come up with bus frames and panel pressings. India is a bigger country and their bus market is a lot larger.
> 
> Today Bangladesh is self-sufficient in a lot of things - meaning electronics (fridges, TV's, cellphones) as well as Motorcycles and small farm equipment. We will never buy imported motorcycle or fridges anymore unless they are super high-end ones. In fact we are already exporting those in significant numbers overseas. So,
> 
> a) Our export basket is already more than just Garments
> b) No amount of credit will make us buy imported fridges or motorcycles.
> 
> I am very surprised why they had to import these. I believe we should have,
> 
> a) Negotiated a better price by at least assembling them locally
> b) Told a local auto major like Nitol to work with Tata on doing this which they are already doing.
> 
> Luxury Coaches made and used in Bangladesh on imported Japanese, Swedish or German (HINO, MAN, SCANIA, VOLVO, MBZ) chassis used by private bus lines like Shohagh, Hanif et al cost way more. I'd say the cost of Bangladeshi coaches made here (especially the three axle ones) is about three times as much circa US$150,000 or so. Can't get those for US$50,000.
> 
> I believe the type of person that rides Shohagh or Hanif Coaches belong to a totally different customer base than the BRTC Indian coaches which are used by the 'Aam Janta'. BRTC is the equivalent of the 'Ghareeb Rath' of Indian Railways, A/C included or not. Hence the plain seats ordered by BRTC if that clears it up.



US$50,000.=39 LAKHS  This buses will never cost atleast less than 50 lakhs taka and i heard something like it costed 70 lakhs each whereas in bangladesh within 50-60 lacs ac buses can be build of hino/isuzu etc which will be of better comfort and oviously better performance..more reliability ..The varriant i have showed you is of the most developed one but this doesn't mean that we got only this one rather according to the demand and price any type of buses can be build in bangladesh and the thing is which most of the people doesn't even know...BD's people riding in ac coaches of volvohino/isuzu for more than a decade and we have always introduced some new brnads in the market like Lets know talk about hino isuzu cause even i don't know when first they started in ac sector so volvo entered in 2001-2002 scania,man entered 2004-2005(first in southeast asia) Mercedes benz in 2007-2008 Hyundai in 2010 Daewoo in 2012 Hahah! Nothing like that and numbers are not big factor and support is nothing to worry... Its like you pay and you get and don't doubt on our quality its always good and has proven long lasting and hino is most preferable for long routes rather than isuzu..al etc scania chassis came from brazil  Look in our country people mostly ride on our trusted private companies which are dominating most....All type of people travels on sp,gl,dt,nt(scania hyundai benz volvo etc) and not like people are of different background who travels on brtc al and scania's of some other operator and often people go by brtc when they don't get ticket in private operators..brtc also has some good sides to notice,they offer more destinations then anyone else in ac segment so they are popular in some routes too and not like the fare difference is too high rather few hundered's up and down...they cost little more cause they have valid reasons cause scania volvo benz etc has more brand value,better quality bus,smooth ride,specious and safety unlike the brtc who failed to show this and i mean to say the way they treat the buses..people just don't like to ride on those

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

The Great One said:


> Whoa! What happened?
> 
> I do need to know


They ended up in the junk yard 3 years in average,though they were supposed to be on the road for ten years.Bangladesh Railway deems Indian engine and coaches as "ghost of white elephant" as they are too much maintenance intensive.Even the parliament got too hot over this imported vehicle and railway engines, that The Speaker of the house had to hastily call for a tea break.BD had to go with zero taxi service for more than a decade because the transportation companies demanded gov. incentives to get over with the losses and gov. wasn't simply ready to give them that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz

View attachment 220420
View attachment 220421
View attachment 220422
View attachment 220423
Luxurious seats(Business class config 2.1& Economoy class 2.2 or 1.1.1 config ) which we try to provide to the customers
Toilet here too in a bus


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Great Post and Thanks for all the pictures!
> 
> It is only in India that you can get economical AC coaches for general government use (BRTC) like this for say ~US$50,000.
> 
> The local heavy luxury coaches (much more expensive) have been in use in Bangladesh in the early nineties - way before Tata and TVS tied up with Spanish bus manufacturers and started making low floor and special Euro-design buses. The Indian 1-Billion dollar credit was sitting around and the Govt. was dumbfounded on what to order from India because past experience (no offense) of ordering Taxis, Railway coaches and buses has been pretty dismal (It's a matter of record if you need to know). Finally - they settled on some economical AC coaches and some special Railway Locomotives from CLW to avail of the Indian credit.
> 
> Last year - a whole tranche of the credit was still lying unused. The Railways were vehemently against importing Indian coaches and locos because historically there have been so many issues. This is fact. Everyone knows this in Bangladesh.
> 
> If you ask me - our experience in Bangladesh with this type of credit is that eventually it ends up benefiting only the donor country and the productivity within that country. So TVS/Tata/AshokLeyland and DLW/CLW will gain but not our industry locally. Bangladesh in my opinion was definitely capable of building this type of bus in the eighties or earlier. Our buses made locally at Pragati Industries in Chittagong since the seventies exceeded Indian bus quality (of the same type) by several degrees. Only recently (last decade), Ashok Leyland and Tata buses have come up in quality and design.
> 
> However the numbers needed locally cannot support the cost of tooling etc. If we only need 300 buses of this type every year then it doesn't make sense to come up with bus frames and panel pressings. India is a bigger country and their bus market is a lot larger.
> 
> Today Bangladesh is self-sufficient in a lot of things - meaning electronics (fridges, TV's, cellphones) as well as Motorcycles and small farm equipment. We will never buy imported motorcycle or fridges anymore unless they are super high-end ones. In fact we are already exporting those in significant numbers overseas. So,
> 
> a) Our export basket is already more than just Garments
> b) No amount of credit will make us buy imported fridges or motorcycles.
> 
> I am very surprised why they had to import these. I believe we should have,
> 
> a) Negotiated a better price by at least assembling them locally
> b) Told a local auto major like Nitol to work with Tata on doing this which they are already doing.
> 
> Luxury Coaches made and used in Bangladesh on imported Japanese, Swedish or German (HINO, MAN, SCANIA, VOLVO, MBZ) chassis used by private bus lines like Shohagh, Hanif et al cost way more. I'd say the cost of Bangladeshi coaches made here (especially the three axle ones) is about three times as much circa US$150,000 or so. Can't get those for US$50,000.
> 
> I believe the type of person that rides Shohagh or Hanif Coaches belong to a totally different customer base than the BRTC Indian coaches which are used by the 'Aam Janta'. BRTC is the equivalent of the 'Ghareeb Rath' of Indian Railways, A/C included or not. Hence the plain seats ordered by BRTC if that clears it up.



Bus body makers cannot be called bus manufacturers, these are small-scale industries with far lower level of technical expertise compared to the bus manufacturers who make the engine, chasis or gear boxes! We also have hundreds, probably thousands of such bus body makers in India who build different kinds of bodies and interiors as per the order, but they don't get counted among the Indian bus manufacturers like Tata, Ashok Leyland, Essar, Mahindra, Corona, etc. 

Second, Bangladeshi TV or Mobile phone companies basically sell imported products, maybe with partial assembling done in Bangladesh. This is also the case for India, barring maybe a handful like Videocon who makes many of their parts themselves. Only now we are moving towards manufacturing of electronics.

And I think Indian two-wheelers sell well in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> Bus body makers cannot be called bus manufacturers, these are small-scale industries with far lower level of technical expertise compared to the bus manufacturers who make the engine, chasis or gear boxes! We also have hundreds, probably thousands of such bus body makers in India who build different kinds of bodies and interiors as per the order, but they don't get counted among the Indian bus manufacturers like Tata, Ashok Leyland, Essar, Mahindra, Corona, etc.



You've got to start somewhere. There's such a thing called volume. And our volume is a lot smaller than India's. However I don't see hundreds of body manufacturers in India making 2.5 or 3 crore luxury buses. The number is a bit smaller.



> Second, Bangladeshi TV or Mobile phone companies basically sell imported products, maybe with partial assembling done in Bangladesh. This is also the case for India, barring maybe a handful like Videocon who makes many of their parts themselves. Only now we are moving towards manufacturing of electronics.



True, Volume here as well. Can't go for backward integration unless volume calls for it (for export like in China).



> And I think Indian two-wheelers sell well in Bangladesh.



Yes. Bajaj has 45~60% of marketshare. They started early. But latecomer locals like Runner and Walton are catching up. No option without local manufacture of engines and other criticals.

In any case we are getting off the subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

These are some of our deshi made bodies^^^.....I know the number in India is huge but sorry to say that except copying scania volvo i didn't see anything different bodies from your local companies....except the chassis....all fitting interior and exterior are handled by the workshops yeah i know engine is one of the main things but InshAllah Someday we will give competition with this! Our deshi made interior are enough to beat those which comes with scania's and volvo's in India...POur seats are way comfortable(Deshi made seats) Interior undoublty imported and looks are way better and performance firstclass ofc....410HP...380HP...360HP Monsters are always racing in every corner of the country so no doubt and maintenance is superb even though not having any volvo or scania factory in the country scania's are still running so fast and smooth even after running more than 10 years on the roads  I didn't find anything in pakistan to compare with ours and didn't look to go forward on sri lanka's bus scanario but i believe BD is one of the strong contender in southeast asia....Its not the numbers which should be count cause you can't look to see any many buses as India has in BD cause the country is small etc Its the look and quality i hope that clears everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> 2.5 or 3 crore luxury buses



????? Like cars even bus prices are exorbitant in Bangladesh?


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> ????? Like cars even bus prices are exorbitant in Bangladesh?


No not much...like in India volvo b9r cost around 1.5cr taka but when you bring one here it cost almost double like 2.5-3 cr...Most of the companies does the same thing,bring chassis and put deshi body on it which reduces the cost a lot except hyundai currently no more buses coming like completely build form thus can't tell you the imported price of scania or benz etcSome new man and scania coaches hitting the road soon with deshi body ..Hyundai is right now on its peak of buisness The cost is affordable,Smart interior 410hp monster and with this boy some drivers often run at 150-160 on 2 lane roads which makes the journey short sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> No not much...like in India volvo b9r cost around 1.5cr taka but when you bring one here it cost almost double like 2.5-3 cr...Most of the companies does the same thing,bring chassis and put deshi body on it which reduces the cost a lot except hyundai currently no more buses coming like completely build form thus can't tell you the imported price of scania or benz etcSome new man and scania coaches hitting the road soon with deshi body ..Hyundai is right now on its peak of buisness The cost is affordable,Smart interior 410hp monster and with this boy some drivers often run at 150-160 on 2 lane roads which makes the journey short sometimes



I mean a fully finished high-end luxury AC buses of global brands like Volvo or Mercedes Benz would cost around INR 1 cr. or less, that's why I asked. Check here: Bus Prices in India | Indian New bus Price Lists | Exshowroom On Road Prices of buses

If you spend more, then you can get something custom made for you, like these.  

DC's Luxuria redefines bus travel ! | ZigWheels.com

DC Designs | First Class | New Super Luxury Bus | In Images - DriveSpark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> chatra league will burn them after hasina family departs to India after losing the election



@ Election ! What election you are talking ??? "Wo din gai ?"



Клара said:


> Token of love from India to Hasina Didi and Bangladeshi Brothers. Long live India-Bangladesh Friendship.



@ Token of love ! my foot !!!!!!! We are habituation in "Mercedes & Volvo buses of Europe".

@ These buses wil be the easy target in the next political agitation ? Easy to hit and burn. Good ! good !

@ *" Kothai Agartola ar kothai khater tola ".*


----------



## dray

Md Akmal said:


> *We are habituation in "Mercedes & Volvo buses of Europe".*



*I am not entirely convinced though! *










































*Let's be a bit more realistic here, Bangladesh also has some Volvo and Mercedes buses.  *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Rain Man said:


> *I am not entirely convinced though! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's be a bit more realistic here, Bangladesh also has some Volvo and Mercedes buses.  *


yeah,posting some old picture of local transport services,While their is buses like Daweoo and Hunday running in Dhaka nowadays (and Ashok-Leyland Double Decker too,now don't say they are crap too ).I was in India last year and public transport didn't seemed that different from our local public transport(crowdy and everything else).We were talking about long routes,better keep talking about that.


----------



## dray

Khan saheb said:


> yeah,posting some old picture of local transport services,While their is buses like Daweoo and Hunday running in Dhaka nowadays (and Ashok-Leyland Double Decker too,now don't say they are crap too ).I was in India last year and public transport didn't seemed that different from our local public transport(crowdy and everything else).We were talking about long routes,better keep talking about that.



Even in long routes majority of the buses would be ordibary non-AC buses, Bangladesh is a poor country and I am sure that even Indian AC buses would be a luxury for majority of the Bangladeshis. So Bangladeshis should not make statements as if Bangladeshis are only habituated in traveling in Volvo, Mercedes, Daewoo or Hyundai buses. 

Btw, TATA has bought the Daewoo heavy vehicle business some years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Rain Man said:


> Even in long routes majority of the buses would be ordibary non-AC buses, Bangladesh is a poor country and I am sure that even Indian AC buses would be a luxury for majority of the Bangladeshis. So Bangladeshis should not make statements as if Bangladeshis are only habituated in traveling in Volvo, Mercedes, Daewoo or Hyundai buses.
> 
> Btw, TATA has bought the Daewoo heavy vehicle business some years back.



even the non a/c buses or chair coach as we call them, are far more luxurious then crap and cramped a/c buses build by ashok.only thing they lack in luxury is an a/c. and buying daweoo was good decision,as TATA was habituated to build the crapiest vehicles in the world.


----------



## Manindra

Bilal9 said:


> You've got to start somewhere. There's such a thing called volume. And our volume is a lot smaller than India's. However I don't see hundreds of body manufacturers in India making 2.5 or 3 crore luxury buses. The number is a bit smaller.


It would be foolish if someone order Luxury Bus & make traditional body. Except Corona nobody make high class luxury body of International standard like Monocoque , fire resistant, insulated body.
So mostly Bus manufacture them self manufacture their body.
Now most buses even a regular one comes with company manufactured body due to their safety standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Manindra said:


> It would be foolish if someone order Luxury Bus & make traditional body. Except Corona nobody make high class luxury body of International standard like Monocoque , fire resistant, insulated body.
> So mostly Bus manufacture them self manufacture their body.
> Now most buses even a regular one comes with company manufactured body due to their safety standard.


What seriously? Are you ok brother?  
It kills the cost alot.....it gives a chance to the bus to get back in it's own shape again if it face any accident! Plz we are not Indian that you can compare with us and yes i have seen alot of your local's creation and sorry to say there was nothing except copying scania and volvo coaches! Look at Malaysia they are bringing the chassis and making body locally! The buses looks way attractive then your's so called attractive Scania and volvo's....First know then speak & don't drive it reverse tho! Look at them  ! Deshi Made Bodies on Scania,Hino,Mitsubishi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Shimz said:


> What seriously? Are you ok brother?
> It kills the cost alot.....it gives a chance to the bus to get back in it's own shape again if it face any accident! Plz we are not Indian that you can compare with us and yes i have seen alot of your local's creation and sorry to say there was nothing except copying scania and volvo coaches! Look at Malaysia they are bringing the chassis and making body locally! The buses looks way attractive then your's so called attractive Scania and volvo's....First know then speak & don't drive it reverse tho! Look at them  ! Deshi Made Bodies on Scania,Hino,Mitsubishi
> View attachment 221440
> View attachment 221441
> View attachment 221442
> View attachment 221443


Bus bodies (mostly in luxury one ) we made are for safety purpose not for less cost.
Btw, all buses like TATA Hispano, Ashok Leyland Luxura, Scania or Volvo all manufactured in India including their engine , transmission, axle etc.
So that not cost as much as in Bangladesh
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUExQVFhUWFhcUFxUXGBcVFBUUFBQXFxQUFRcYHCggGBwlHBUUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGywkHCQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAKMBNQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAIDBQYBBwj/xABOEAABAwEEBgcDCAcFBgcBAAABAAIRAwQSITEFBkFRYZETIjJxgaGxB8HRI0JDUmJysuEUM1OCktLwFXOiwvE0RFSDw+IXY2STo7PyFv/EABkBAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAgMEBf/EACURAQACAwACAgICAwEAAAAAAAABEQISIQMxQVETYYHwBDJSIv/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A3tPWF7e2yo3uIePPFH2bWSmcLzZ3Olh80nUQdiFr6OY7NoV1ni9p6Qad/fmOYRNOu05EFYmx6IDW1Awlp6SQWmD2csNilNK0NyeHj7QE8xCdlTa3l2VkKemarO3Td3sN4cnI2hrKw4EgcHAsPPJVwutFK6q+hpJjvyhw8kUy0A5EJSdJMBSlVKz5SlMJXQUUrOlCaVthpUnva0ucBg0AmSTGQxjFFKOpUaO05o7yApMmzXi6YqMa08XFnk4LTWa3F7GvbTeQ4BwxZkRP1lGbbQbnUYf3g5N/tugMA8eDXe4KIv8ASjtpvHgD6FRVdKMb2r7eJp1I53YQp1go73H90+9JunqZyD+Q+KkmOnKEfrB4gj1CLstcPaHAETsOaqbTXoPHWYce4HyKm0Ra2tphpcARO+OGJVSWySY185Ge5OlBdSSlJSJclIrkqDqUppK5KaVnkrl5cShQt0OXZTQuqJQuFi7KRKkjurt1OCSbDganALkpSpOpLl5cQVJC4QnJFQCWUdZ/3x+FEXVDZu0/7w/CiQFJGaahqWRpzARUJEKSqfodky2Wne0x6Ln6NWb2apPB4DvzVn0jd45p0IpKwaTr0+0wEb2ujyMhFs1hMDqz34enwWU170kZbRYYjrPOO1uDcCNhB8QsZb7dWPaqvjcHXByZC1ESuPVbXrQW5mnTH2j8SPRUdr17pjO1DuYJ/A0ry6o5szAnecTzKgc/iqi9BtWvlI/t6ngQP8bgq2prwPm2cn7z2j0BWMdUjeml/BVK2wdrrVPZo0x3vcfQBRO1vtB+bRHg8/5lk+lPBSU6hJhNQraJ2uFp2dD/AAO/mR+j9I2qvVYAKZJgOPyjAGTng/j34rL0qZlX+hdMMsz775ILYAEXiQZwvEDmUcMxL1DSLnsplzQ1zgJIxaCB2iPVVFk0yHHrMc3iCHD3FZW2+0Mi0lxJFlcGBge26Y6JhqAgiZDnOHgjtXbS2rZ6TwQ6WNbI3sF0+OCsakTcNzZ7cBFyoATkJiT905qyo6TPzgDxGB5FZGyta/qvaHNnIiRjl5wj6dju/q3vZ9k9ZndDpgd0LVC2so2trsjjuOBU8rI/pFZvbph430zB/gcf8yMsmmGyAH3T9V8tJ7g7PwWaTRyuIKnb/rDxCJp1wcipHpQlK6oOQuLpK5KkUpErhK4lOyu3k2FxQOLly8mFclNKz7yUphXIKaFpJSTEkUrVq4VGLQNoI8CfMLorNO0c1htDZ+2/vHoEUENSb13cYjkigpEqXSWl2MxceIblhsc73BP1t0kbPZKtVsXgIbIkSeG3CT4Lzv2XWp1qtdUVwKgZSFSXSYqPc2IE3YguwjCMFGFprXp+2upNNnpPZSdia7WE4bmxl94wNxxww2kNd7bRNMU7S681pDsntcScLwcCDtEr6BWS1ssNhrF1nq0qZrupOqBwpi+xovQ/pAMCXNjOSjqt5/ZtKvtLRVq/rHYvjDxjYCBlwQlvfKrdFksrVGk4gXTGWB6scIHmirTUxWsZuDlFSDcVGpi5MBSD6FG9KfWo4YnIJrahGRTH1XHakTEopbxS6Ubki3BQO/rhwQU9I4oqtjVpDgR6IOzujFG0bVQZWHTvLQKTi2ASTUkXAYBwwPJIbG02GxNsdO0WimHB8lxdecLzapaw3dnVvDAbVb0bjA1rW3GiIaG3WgbgBhCz1ptVK3aMqU6ZI/R+iF7AgvfUcRG2MTmAqGjpDSFHs1m1mjCKjACAOIMnzVap6TZrTDu9aBlYHFeP0dcqrT8tZXD7TOt5YH1W90JpI1qQfce0bL7SwmOBAKbFNSx6c6k1whwBG4iQqulXPFGU7QoFRsAaT0b304OABlkHYGOkAZ5Qig6o3tNa8b2dV38LjH+JDisb4wzEeIxHqUbTrcFUIkw25rur0j2E4AEljp4E9rwldp0nt+ke7vcZ7lLVa1wgjA5ggEINliAm45zIOTTLYz7DpaPASijss6VuOTo8cCfcUS2uFSOqVW5tbUHDqOj7rpDuYUf6VTB7TqLtzuq3uF6aZ/dxQfbR9IuX1V06rxucN46p5EkHvkIyjVkTEcDmFqKlmbhOXJpcm31HStLXdlzXdxB9E0EsrsphcuFyaCS8mmooy5RXk0rSmokoikmg8zFgttPsWiph9Yh/4gVINKaRZn0dQfaZH4SFjqftEt7e02zP/de0+TkVQ9qNWYfZKbt9yoR6tK8j1VLW0ta67e3ZAeLHlvlHvRFLXanIv0rQzwa8esrNUvaRRP6yyVm/duPHqESzXnR7u2KrPvUXH8MqufsV+kvtA1hp2ixltKoe0CQ5pY7EhkCc8Hk4ZAIL2JVWNbaqrnMDqlRrA1zgHXGAukA7JqR+6uaQtGhrXdv1mgtBib9LPMGQETYdD6NuBlGtRLcx8o1xxMnFxkrVinprLSDs8wfQrM66W+Guj5tInxe4Afh81SU9WG/Q1SMfmPI/CUBpRrm0ajHPc919jLziXuMOfhjifmqiRTD2Sh8pVdMzGOYyGR5jwUrmFWNts1x7uq5rWtYwS0gEgFziZ4uCr3mf9V0hnrlCjevcGucf3QY84UBR9idHSYHGmRhslzcT/W1BuYhvHsGXlyV0tXajYPLzCiRURZgSnAqVzOqmmbCsKZplg6MGBeJDQYxjdKnbT60IvSmiqlUMZSaCWkF0kADA4mfcquC2n1coNp6IJa0B1SvSvEDF0GjnzdzKioUqbmtJGJEk5Ge8Ilw6PRzGbq57ur/+UHZCSxvVPZGw7lYjJ210GtZeBOBGEzm4Db3rT6EtnyQx3+gPvWW0rhRdgRgM+DgVaaDr9QyOPlCZUdaptowRNCsJPcqWlWGKKo1Mc9iGqW1WtAadzh5yPerGnaVmrRW6h62UHkQjadc96mKXwtP9ELgqNvZHEbMsP9VVstBUpd2TMYxzB/JLNLS6Nh5hR1KWW3Z4H+ghm3th80JS0lUcXtFNwLTBvXRG4gAkkGMDEFSHN0e0diWH7Bgd5b2T4hc+WacC2oPtfJu5tBBPgE2lb3OAN0Cdhz8QPin2e1Pg9KWkzIuggRuMk48VK5Sttwye1zPvCW+Lmy0DvhcoaPpAh7GNnYRlj3YKcWgKJ1FhM5E7Wktdzbnmo2lcI2R5eihe3c5w8Z9ZUzbwGDw7g8Ce682PMFceR8+mW/aZ1m+WPktRlHyKR0a3VE7k7pEKCNhkbD3YHzBHgugrpEcYmeir6SHxSTSt829COKaKfWiTkt/Q9m1pMXn0AdwLzzNxCP8AZlbmvJBoOEYQ9wPIs968Or2/kn7ZEUnfW8k8MdvC1LtRLeMOhYeIqNjzQ9p1PtzDjQJ+4Q/8JRS3Z0sdtDT/AFxUL6AOdNvkrqtoS1N7VCsP+TU9YQjtH1BN4Pb3tLdg3hVHb9KtlJmbW3c8WkjEYHEL0DSLXijFObwdTDTtBY0GZ34yslTsTZEucReAOI2kcFp9KnqsGy8SfDq+4LWMMZSgpW+uKYvVHF14Pxh3WDpBy4DkgtLW99W6XxIkSGhpMkZwBKncfUe9DW6iSBEdwzzXRzQWe0XQ/LrUy3HZLgZ78FE1sicVzozMEbFMAYWscbkTlUcMugZqUsYdnmdmGxRmmT/onUGFbzxoXIe2sDS27hInzO9R9IpdKjFv3feULTWEKsrZeFudVWyCSIkmCOGGJ2/ksTYu33L0TV5sULskBrQ6NgJaST3rVCZZ/TdWLFTjbVrnl0w9yZom0lrcdgyiTkhtZHxYqHdUdhl1hUOH8SzDtI1WPBDiAd8ZTG3iFjGY63lC71s080sbTa03i2pec7qiMLsNVrqda21L1InrC95PJEdwLVjNLWx9W7fAN0OxwBEjhsyUuiLUaVqaQY6wP8V1vjOXisZZN+PG+PVKei6mwtiNpUlezOY284gR/W9BaS0rXDxRs4AIF6pVeCWUwTAAA7TjBwninsrOkEmSNp9w2KnKl7OcHvaQ1rzIOMQOZUlO0PZ2mvHe0xzCurHar4EwV2vUgYBOzNAbPpGYgjmiqlpdE7iNv2gPeoXuBxc0GNhAK7RFF2Qg7gSPJOw1WFntpgKSrWkhw7bMWnKd7TGYP57EIx8ZOwG8A/BTMfOxh8k3DOsp9HW9rmtB2glpOZE4gzunl3KwF07FR1bM0thwc2DeDmmS0ySCOaksNqvMaXEtdHWGUEYGOGChS3psEDuTnMyx2+uCBstSdu0+qMdVbGOYx5YpCYMXWGN64C3entAk4qtUjsLA6pUafs1BwDpaRzYT+8rNllaNirWgivTM9pr2ePVc3ya5XFxEy1EGimNwST8EkWVGxPUbDknyiDJy4lKUpRyRTZSJUHnPtMpg2iziQIZfOQkNrMn1HNZvSFcSBI7A2jN0OPqrv2tUXCrTqw7oxQNMujq3nVmuid/UBjcvOatraHFxE7miJjjuRXWvhpmvb9ZvMKGsKcYvp4faHuVLR0jQg32OqPOTRLaTcMASCSe/yUgp2d/WfTDfsioxg5uJLuSWaEPrsGAqU/8AEfQoetbmj6amPB3vQVehZ5waz/3J9MEumpjIMHcR7gq5NHm1v+bWvdzDHkE+jXqAyX+X5oc2tu8LhtI2eh+CtlQ2vbL0XycMMmgTOUod9og5KDpuBjb1TEcZXCREztuhuJPDZl+StlSysNuIdIbjOElbB2mXtoXREG8HQNgbADidi8/rPusJB60gNG0mdwxO1H2LQlttRDbtWnSJ6z3hzGXd4DsXGN3knelra81xwslnaf2Q53GT6lZC1PkjgSBx+Ucfetf7RcG0mjISB3A0wFi6dMlx4T6/mueM8akS4dV07W/16InRui3WirDTdu3C5/1WkTh9qQIUdhsj67rlJodsc/5jO9w78hitzqvo9jaP66zsdfc1199x7jTcWAkHZAEKmTCzbVgRxk8ScyUukU40a89l9F33atM+pS/sivspz3OYfQrDRWe3OZkVO/S7jsCHdoquPoang0n0UDrLUGdOoP3XfBXRxYM0kDg7BDGtBkIJzSMwR34Jl9VqljVtZKlsltuqqvLl4qtU1rLRIXLO8rLU7S4ZEo7+16jAIIxxyB9VqMhq0YaSUUbMY7RWYs+szx2g0+StqOs9M9oEeYTsNVm2m763l8FEKdUEkOB5j4oK16eYOyWu9VDZtMtc4Z9wTGY1hatrVG1KT6mDGVLznSIDSx7CSd3XWs6YLzfTGnL9Gq0AiWkDfluWP0T7R7XTADiKoLcA4YiBhiMwI2rOWYqnvHShcXn+i9b6z2A9C2oQBLqVRkTjMtqXS08Me9JW8qoahqeognytwpOlJNlKUo6VwuTZSlSZn2hWRtWztY8kA1BiImYO8Fed2j2fio+82u509q8BPDLDyhei6+PijT/vR+B/wVLYqsOBHdzXPKalvGOK2y6iWZoALA7iTJKNp6nWQfQt5D4K8baDubyUjKx+yPBZs0pm6p2UfRN5BTUtXLMPom8grplT7vJI1cch/Xim1StZoWgPom8lKzRdIZU28grBlUbQnmo3gqxQB2jabgWmm2CIOAiNqCoaqWGnj0DHfel4/wAUq0tNbIDxQ5cizSRr2UxFKmxg+y1rfQIW1ViczKVRyFq1EWaZTWuyitWoU3TdcakwYOAaRB7wFDS1UswMlr38HvcRyyKL0z/tNm76v4AjbybVFRpNYA1oDWjIAAAdwCF0S/5NzcIFWtsE/rHbUVeVTZ7QWUajhEirUzyxrEIvh1uYhbBonIcgmdAyey3kE2hWvNBMYieCstI26yWCk19rBfUf2aQxOGeAPMnDYqOrLk1ISIOBI7iR6FOFpqDKrWHdVqfzKOhpWy2tjqtkvNLY6Si/tMBwD272zhwTZ7k+gKGlK4yr1fF7j6qQaSrnOqT3spO/EwoC8nUqhJIukAbcIKLNDH22ptFN0fWo0fcwKIW87aVnP/LcPw1Ao3PxPcopCrFCv0xm2hT/AHTVb/1CnvtFMgTR5VSPxMKr6jgBME8BmnipLQFWqE3qP1Kw7qjHf9MJwFn/APOHhTP+YIOk0kwE+21bOx/QtrXrQwA1KYaYE53XZEtkSPHglCehonJ9Qd9Jp/DVKabPSnCvHfTqD8IKjtJoU7lN1cCvUBfTpQeswEwS7JpMEic4hQOP9bFIcbK0Nd8qx2ExFQTwxYB5rzXR2EXoy8MvJelWhguzA2eoWS1f1ZrVqXSsawMawuLnE3oaJkDbJaRwRVs5G2WzsLbxqtaSTLerIiIm8QktFa/ZvUL7orUzDQ4kseB1i4QOsfqLqdWXqPSTsXVDTUoC6xxS7K5K7CaQqxRXkBpnTFKzMv1ThsAguMQDAneRzG9FkrL+0GwOrWXqzLCXGDd6jWlzp39kEDeAjKZiOJkdbNc/0moKVEQ0XHRUEAOvXS5xbOHXA8DvQOj9YK0U3VKQDHNvhwMQ0VDT2nrG8DgNgMws3oBkVHztYWw7GWuIMQeAK1FLQtnqNg3mHHsvLRiZyMjPHLNcYmPl0xia4stP62Gyva11AuDm3muvgSJg4Bp2hVX/AIlf+m/+T/sV1rNq2LZRoBlUNfTLusYMtdEtIvDa2Z4lZp3s4q/t6XL/ALlrhG0faQ9zg1tlBJMAdIcTu7CJtntAqUm/KUKbX7KfSFzo+sS0QBu3oKwahVKcuFWiX4XHGYZvIaHYnjOCZafZ9WqOLnWilJzgbsNr1cB3/ilV/wCHp/xvXR7UKmE2anG4OdJ7idqhb7NH7bRT5D+dG2H2bhr2OfaGkNcHEAATdMxN47k8S31p1hqUBTFNrL9VwY0uJN3eSANkjes7pLTNsbWq0n2qk3o2B4c0NipJaA1gJz60mJgCcQtxpbQtirXelF8tkDrvAh0SDcInshCHQ9jHZs9E8XUw883yVnkHrzrR+mX1m1emtVRtQMmk1p7b8YBGZGWS0Gqmiq95teuKjQGOAZVJvPqOJAeGHEMDdpzMROa1rHXez1RuaA0cmwmkq2g1LP6a/wBos3fUHNn5IoobT36+zH7bvOm5FIkwbigdEnqv/van4yj5Qeg2XpGAvVqgk5CahCLVLbRTAaoJyb1z+7l5wvM9cbW61WipWLicYaNgY3sgeveSvR4cadVrO28dG0je/CY8QfBZLSWqVVrA9jdk3CYqgRJa5skXs8j4ZLph2LYz5NSyuq+kjQtLH/NJuPG9j8HA816eTmvH67YcY7x6r1qwVb1KmTtY0/4QjM4pZThVSTsIGHWkzuiBHvXO26MLwm3gnEJXeCbVGFy612CezAgwDBBg5GDkVGe8KtUlsNS68E7JP8IJ9y8yZaXNtgrEmXVOkcdsVHG/6uXptGLwB7JwOzAkA+UrGa02amKrXU23QHvYRjBc0NdLZyHWOHBdMOw55ckPrxXvWk1mEm45oa7G6W08GOZwlvmtnRr32BwGBAd3TCyen7HNmFWMJLB+4IH4AtFoSpFCgMZfTaBxIaHQfDFWfDj1f1HdTwB9FlrRrBVl3ytUEExDtzjsIykZe4rSvrNukEwYAxwxOWPgs1X1Uqve/wCVpC9UI+kJG1s3WRHiuOU/szjMqmvrXa5/Xv8AC77gkjzqLULQel3iBRqGIPGMEl02j7NfpvNCa21ZY2oGEF0E3XB0ZThgNi2Ztm6F5BpbSLm9iC0HMEm9lvi6i7JpGo1t4mTdJM4yeK5fkmG/x29SdancOQUZtTt/kF5cNK1sHXnMcYMAmB4bvirGyaxWhubg7feG3gRBXTeI9w5ay9AY8lMtNO8xzSLwIILd4IyxXmWkrTUqm8bzjJkMvEEXZAwyGxVD7PWJhpDNw6QNP8LTe8lflv1BnxV7kRpbR7qVpbNn6FgkNvPvueHhxLpJkmYkRhwRlGmYDiOr807yM+UhUg0TW6RtSpVLy0zlVeTGQLn3YHNXwttINukPEbA4EeYH9SsUcIqBlCs66LsZ4k4wO4ccEQxziYBb/Cf5lW2e30RPWdiNzf5lKzS1naQekMjYbn8yMr1nX23FX1Z9DU3t5fmuijU3t5fmhW6eoftB/h/nTxpyj+0HIfzL5m/+f/zj/f5eivB9z/f4SvvNzLeX5pCqdseAj3oeppSi7Opyj4lcFroH6QjwB94X0PFvOET5P9vlwz12/wDPpOHqGvbnggMaDLroz2AlznGDAEHYck4Wmh+0f/AP5lPZ7TQaCL1Qg5y1kHGZzwxXSP2zLlJ94TeO6MIkYGCGgqRo7+ZPqpGWqyjZVPcWNHooa9spnsAgcTJ5p4uqXWD9bZv731Y9ElyE046X2eP27RuGLXDM96OquYzt1qLPvVG+6U+2fRhO5AaGabjv7yp/9hRZ0hZxnaGH7gc/0AQ+hyOj6pkF9QgxEg1HQY2dyqqFaws7rsS+51u2IlvdO3Z4oDWTSFR76ZpSB07rxGRDXXWNOG67yC5pt4FEkiReaCOEhBaI0hTxNWQGOFUcHbWujbJBjguvjnlOecdtidZqF21VQ3IOJ7pM+9egaBaDZqJP7NvovPdMV+krveZlxJ44yQPRamnrPRoUqdOC8tYGm7dugjDMn3Izizi04aO5CUqh6ZzIN0NvB0berhO/E7Vmn68Z3aUYYS6ZPGBggauu1c9ltIeDifN3uWNZb2b40xxQ9mpPvVL/AGbwuYzhjPdmvPn612omTUgbmtaJ4TEol2uVpOV0dzfinQbt3a6ILHCQ0kEBxyBO1Q/p9Gm0B1WmCAATeE4QCYnf6rCu1jtT9s4g9lpxGRyzG9SWjSNursLHdI9rhBEZ4yPMBWq2autrDZ3AtZUvGDENdnG+FQ6zWsFtBkQ5t51T7xDG+jQfFAWDQNrkEUH95uj1KtrVqha6zg49G3AYOcZnb2WkLUVAmJkVpe30zoqlTBF++4uG0Hrest89y2erNgomy2ckuM0aZ2bWAnYsvo3Ut4EVnsLfqgFwnjeHuWnsejrjQ0VH3WgAAQAAMgABgEZ5WccaX1FtNuAb8eZU7azVVU2RtPip2t4lc2lgao4riDuJKTxd2lW7jyHxU3/9G7IXtv1RmIXoI1bsY/3en4hx9SunQFk/4al/APVa3j6Gs/ao0Lbw1nyjGveYN7A9UgQ3EbMVZHS7BlSb5fyo1tiojKk3kE+4zZTbyb8F4fL/AI+eeU5RNPVh5MccamFZW07PzW+JkLH63aYPSMIDRLIOew4beK9CNSMmNHgmGqd3kPeteDwZePLaZtny+THPGoink1G31CR1bw3Q7HkpK1G9BbSrBxd1p6S60TsPjt3L06pVfx8kNWtFX6rjyXsnOZefSGNs2hRmKbyTnLbx7jeBUGktWqjoLKJnb2GYd2C1lS11h9C/yQtW22nZQcuWOOUTdumWUTFUyzdS652Mb3vHuBVgzUSfpI8Qf8qOq2y27KTuR+KFqV7f+zcP3V1m5+XOIiPhFatRLrHFlQueBIaQAHEbJ4rHPZGEYjYc52grWVf04/Nf/CFXWnRNpeZfTcTvu4rUTXuWZhRAwr7RmhK1SmKnStpg5B7nAkfWwyCg/sCv+ydyKd/YFoP0b+RTcCpTVLBXZ/vLPCrU+Cn0bay2entVQRECm69IjGS4YbEINWrSfon8lI3VO0n6JyuGpWVo07QuhhdVqAOv9YtJMbD1csSojrTSHYs1MQI7LZ7zhicVFT1KtJ+ZHeUZR9n9c5lo8UXiqkDW1uqEENaGSCJb1TBEGCFVV9LVX/Pc0fVa5zW4kkmAYkk5rYUfZu451OSMp+zVm2q/wj3o2xWuTC2aqdpJxnHHvVsLVLInCZIwGMZnafFbCh7OaAzfVP7wHuVlZNS7OwyGOJ3uc4+Uwn8kLSXk3QPe4kNJkzls2Kajq7Xfkwr2anoWmMmjmfiiWWEDKR4lZ3OjyOzajV3ZiFa2f2du+c5elCzn6x8veE7onb/T4I3k6sRZvZ/RHaJKtLPqdZ2/MnvWkuO3jl+aUHaRy/NFmIVdHQtFuTGjw+KLZZwMgPREydwPkle4DmT7kFCGcAndGU+9wSngfL4qVmdGV0NTpHHl8F28OPI/BSs26lBTw8bwugjeOaaVmwd64pw0LiqFgboXOjB2JJIbNFIR/quMH9SSkkoHBqcGBJJRdNMbkxzRuSSUCuhNhJJZJpCeGDcupKPweKY3BPFMbgkklk4UxuC7dG4JJJDrQly5JJJBzQnBJJBcITg1dSQSuroaEklQChcKSSU4VyUklI0pwakkpGwugJJKJxC4V1JQchdSSUnAnAJJKB1wblxJJKf/2Q==

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> *I am not entirely convinced though! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's be a bit more realistic here, Bangladesh also has some Volvo and Mercedes buses.  *


















Lets Be a bit more realistic here,India has gotten Scania and volvo &nothing else (TRUE) (Even i can comment without knowing like you)


----------



## Shimz

Manindra said:


> Bus bodies (mostly in luxury one ) we made are for safety purpose not for less cost.
> Btw, all buses like TATA Hispano, Ashok Leyland Luxura, Scania or Volvo all manufactured in India including their engine , transmission, axle etc.
> So that not cost as much as in Bangladesh
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Hahaha and yeah i know that your local body manufacturer lacks to provide safety over the body unlike us  Hey lets be more realistic..Its happening all over the world and it also depends on your quality of product which you display to the people and in this case Bangladeshi's body builder's never lacked and otherway,they have already won many hearts and people also trust them alot....You are saying cause in India Volvo or Scania mostly cost around 1cr which is like 1.25 in Taka but when you bring one fully factory made you will have to pay 2.5-3 cr taka which is too high and thus the owners prefer to run their fleet more economically....


----------



## Manindra

Shimz said:


> Hahaha and yeah i know that your local body manufacturer lacks to provide safety over the body unlike us  Hey lets be more realistic..Its happening all over the world and it also depends on your quality of product which you display to the people and in this case Bangladeshi's body builder's never lacked and otherway,they have already won many hearts and people also trust them alot....You are saying cause in India Volvo or Scania mostly cost around 1cr which is like 1.25 in Taka but when you bring one fully factory made you will have to pay 2.5-3 cr taka which is too high and thus the owners prefer to run their fleet more economically....


Can you give source which confirms that your local body builders use Monocoque technology ? In India , we have only one Corona
We get full luxury bus including body in 1 cr. INR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitro

This is not a news when India give some thing to a poor country the news is when poor country gives 10000 toilet back to India to support the cleanliness program from modi.


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> *I am not entirely convinced though! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's be a bit more realistic here, Bangladesh also has some Volvo and Mercedes buses.  *


You make a laugh everytime 
Check out our scenario of early 2000(Daewoo,Isuzu,Mercedes benz double decker,Volvo,Volvo double decker,Scania,Man)
Lets not compare with present goods cause you are gonna lack and that wouldn't look good(Compare means not with the numbers cause you are 10 times bigger than us thus even we don't need vast amount of vehicals like you)
Yeah its normal for outsiders to call poor but remember money doesn't affect much when you know the techniques to




























Manindra said:


> Can you give source which confirms that your local body builders use Monocoque technology ? In India , we have only one Corona
> We get full luxury bus including body in 1 cr. INR


I really don't know about that techno....!You get cause everything you get made in India whereas in our country few things we import and thus causes accerleration to the price tag! If the price could have been little less then i could show you some more beasts

soon i will post some more pictures for our indian brothers


----------



## Guynextdoor2

This is called 'Aa Bail Mujhe Maar'. They'll take the buses and then abuse us for giving them and god forbid even a tire bursts, they'll go over town telling we're dumping low quality stuff on them. This is a lose lose proposition all around.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shimz

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This is called 'Aa Bail Mujhe Maar'. They'll take the buses and then abuse us for giving them and god forbid even a tire bursts, they'll go over town telling we're dumping low quality stuff on them. This is a lose lose proposition all around.


Our Government thought the deal was good but did you know how many people supported this? Its the government who is not traveling on this buses rather the normal citizens are travelling and often facing some problems and thus the complain coming directly from us! I just didn't understand why going for al or tata whereas we could put on the road Hino ac coaches at more less cost....which could last longer and yess full credit to the officials to make the buses run more worst and finally grounding for poor usage...When in our early days we afforded Daewoo,Hino,Volvo Double Decker then why we decreasing down the chart? I just don't understand and I hope we see some new coaches from BRTC!!Look when our private operators using man,volvo,hyundai,scania,benz etc then how can you bring Al and put competition? It was just waste of money!



Rain Man said:


> I mean a fully finished high-end luxury AC buses of global brands like Volvo or Mercedes Benz would cost around INR 1 cr. or less, that's why I asked. Check here: Bus Prices in India | Indian New bus Price Lists | Exshowroom On Road Prices of buses
> 
> If you spend more, then you can get something custom made for you, like these.
> 
> DC's Luxuria redefines bus travel ! | ZigWheels.com
> 
> DC Designs | First Class | New Super Luxury Bus | In Images - DriveSpark


Yeah DC!IIts reminds of "OLIVIA"Is olivia still in service?


----------



## Shimz

Yeah nice try but nothing impressive but this bus looks a bit like volvo b7r mk3!
They are also doing the same thing.Making body of own and using Cummin's engine!


----------



## Shimz

Some of our deshi made products i hope you like it


----------



## Bilal9

Bhai Shimz. Chhaira Dao.

Aar 'Pissing Contest' koira faida nai. 

Ogorey khepaiya ki luv?

It's not the Indian manufacturers' fault. It is their govt. that keeps giving us a billion dollars worth of credit every six months supposedly as 'bakshish' to our govt. (but really to stimulate their own economy) which means we have to go to India and spend it on something. Just happens that this means buses and railway equipment which is cheap and low quality. Even if you asked for higher quality they could not give it to you. That market does not exist in India.

Indian buses are not all up to International standard yet. Their body quality improved (I'd say leapfrogged ahead) only after they made JV's with spanish bus mfrs. (Irizar etc.). Both Tata and TVS did this. Maybe others too.

But Tata and TVS have the same sub-par power train in Tata and TVS buses. Body quality only goes so far. No offense Indian brothers. Just what you are stuck with because your Indian manufacturers want to cut corners.

In Bangladesh we can have better powertrain options (HINO, HYUNDAI, VOLVO, SCANIA, MAN, DEUTZ, even Chinese, which all have better and more modern power-train option than Indian products) - even if it costs a few dollars more. Bus Manufacturers and Bus-riders here are willing to pay for it. They universally look down on Indian buses because they need more maintenance (low quality parts). It is very bad PR and continues to this day.

India is a large country. They can do JV's easily because of economies-of-scale. We can too but we have to do it for export because our local demand is very small. We need to look for JV's with Korea and China for example, maybe even Japan to grow our industry to be competitive and viable.

Our buses are great for our uses and what people want. Couple of decades ago (in the License-Raj period) most Indians could not even think of riding on these types of buses. Our luxury buses came in decades earlier than in India but we have to improve as well.

Their economy has grown faster so they can afford better buses. As our economy grows we can afford even better buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Khan saheb said:


> even the non a/c buses or chair coach as we call them, are far more luxurious then crap and cramped a/c buses build by ashok.only thing they lack in luxury is an a/c. and buying daweoo was good decision,as TATA was habituated to build the crapiest vehicles in the world.



The pictures of your "Luxuries" buses didn't corroborate your claim. 



Shimz said:


> What seriously? Are you ok brother?
> It kills the cost alot.....it gives a chance to the bus to get back in it's own shape again if it face any accident! Plz we are not Indian that you can compare with us and yes i have seen alot of your local's creation and sorry to say there was nothing except copying scania and volvo coaches! Look at Malaysia they are bringing the chassis and making body locally! The buses looks way attractive then your's so called attractive Scania and volvo's....First know then speak & don't drive it reverse tho! Look at them  ! Deshi Made Bodies on Scania,Hino,Mitsubishi
> View attachment 221440
> View attachment 221441
> View attachment 221442
> View attachment 221443



Honestly, what is so extraordinary about them? 



Shimz said:


> Lets Be a bit more realistic here,India has gotten Scania and volvo &nothing else (TRUE) (Even i can comment without knowing like you)



I never claimed that, but some Bangladeshis are claiming that they are "habituated" only in Mercedes and Volvo.



Shimz said:


> You make a laugh everytime
> Check out our scenario of early 2000(Daewoo,Isuzu,Mercedes benz double decker,Volvo,Volvo double decker,Scania,Man)
> Lets not compare with present goods cause you are gonna lack and that wouldn't look good(Compare means not with the numbers cause you are 10 times bigger than us thus even we don't need vast amount of vehicals like you)
> Yeah its normal for outsiders to call poor but remember money doesn't affect much when you know the techniques to
> View attachment 221470
> View attachment 221471
> View attachment 221473
> View attachment 221474
> View attachment 221475
> View attachment 221478
> View attachment 221479
> View attachment 221480
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know about that techno....!You get cause everything you get made in India whereas in our country few things we import and thus causes accerleration to the price tag! If the price could have been little less then i could show you some more beasts
> 
> soon i will post some more pictures for our indian brothers



Again, what is so extraordinary about them? 



Shimz said:


> Some of our deshi made products i hope you like it
> View attachment 221519
> View attachment 221521
> View attachment 221523
> View attachment 221524
> View attachment 221525
> View attachment 221526
> View attachment 221529
> View attachment 221531



Only the body, Bangladesh doesn't make buses!


----------



## Bilal9

When I'm talking low quality - this is what I mean. This is a mid-range Indian truck (Tata) and it collided with a tiny *Japanese Microbus*. The front axle broke in two and the windshield broke open. Am I making this up? I hope I was. 

Axles are supposed to be Drop *Forged items*. Not made of low quality monkey-metal or pot-metal (recycled scrap metal).

Such cost-cutting pervades every phase of Indian manufacture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Guynextdoor2 said:


> This is called 'Aa Bail Mujhe Maar'. They'll take the buses and then abuse us for giving them and god forbid even a tire bursts, they'll go over town telling we're dumping low quality stuff on them. This is a lose lose proposition all around.



I think $2 billion of soft loan @1.75% or 2% for 20 years has been granted TWICE! Out of that $200 million has been converted to pure grant, waste of money, that too $4 billion, should have given it to Vietnam! 



Bilal9 said:


> When I'm talking low quality - this is what I mean. This is a mid-range Indian truck (Tata) and it collided with a tiny *Japanese Microbus*. The front axle broke in two and the windshield broke open. Am I making this up? I hope I was.
> 
> Axles are supposed to be Drop *Forged items*. Not made of low quality monkey-metal or pot-metal (recycled scrap metal).
> 
> Such cost-cutting pervades every phase of Indian manufacture.



Yeah, it depends upon the speed, that's why a tiny flying object in space can be deadly for a spaceship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Rain Man said:


> The pictures of your "Luxuries" buses didn't corroborate your claim.


Cuz you are just another butthurt Indian.


----------



## dray

Khan saheb said:


> Cuz you are just another buttheart Indian.



No, it's because you are another butthurt bragging Bangladeshi who talks big with a begging bowl. 

Some time back one of your ministers visited India for getting the next tranche of soft loan. 

And before that they pitched for converting the soft loan to pure grant!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YounG_WolF

Most of those buses will be grounded soon.We experienced it before.Indian maal always su*ks.  :/
Multiple problems with newly imported indian buses, are grounded now


----------



## extra terrestrial

Rain Man said:


> Yeah, it depends upon the speed, that's why a tiny flying object in space can be deadly for a spaceship.



True that, the microbus was running at few lightyears/hour. I just hope the microbus driver is punished well for damaging such an invaluable national property like the Tata truck!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

YounG_WolF said:


> Most of those buses will be grounded soon.We experienced it before.Indian maal always su*ks.  :/
> Multiple problems with newly imported indian buses, are grounded now



Have you read that thread, to start with, let's check your ex-moderator's comment. 



Loki said:


> No wonder I haven't been seeing them lately. Hey, at least they look pretty good.
> 
> A colleague of mine rode on one of those. He said they were very comfortable compared other buses. Especially those private operators
> 
> Come now @idune there are better threads to open up than this. Though I admit, Bangladesh's public transport system need an overhaul.



Just to burst the bubble............!!


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> The pictures of your "Luxuries" buses didn't corroborate your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, what is so extraordinary about them?
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that, but some Bangladeshis are claiming that they are "habituated" only in Mercedes and Volvo.
> Yeah they can claim or like half of the population of our country can claim cause you see the country is a really tiny one even brands like volvo,scania &Mercedes they are here for a decade and also we provide our service with benz,scania,volvo etc almost everywhere across the country so no problem or nothing to be fake if someone says that....Look to develop whole bangladesh it will take a little time but to develop whole india i will take ages so i hope we can stand up too soon
> 
> 
> Again, what is so extraordinary about them?
> This are the product of a country where rest of the world claim "POOR" because of cooraption! We are never in short of something! Yeah i agree our country is small thus mayb we lack in some facilities
> 
> 
> Only the body, Bangladesh doesn't make buses!


Yeah same here for corona! They just build the body and the engine is by cummins,no matter if they settle down the engine parts in India but still it stays as a body maker and nothing further then this!  Look above i have comment below each of your questions ^^^^^


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> True that, the microbus was running at few lightyears/hour. I just hope the microbus driver is punished well for damaging such an invaluable national property like the Tata truck!



A head on collision at 60 kilometers only can be really devastating for any vehicle.



Shimz said:


> Yeah same here for corona! They just build the body and the engine is by cummins,no matter if they settle down the engine parts in India but still it stays as a body maker and nothing further then this!  Look above i have comment below each of your questions ^^^^^



We have plenty of heavy vehicle manufacturers.


----------



## Arthur

Rain Man said:


> No, it's because you are another butthurt bragging Bangladeshi who talks big with a begging bowl.
> 
> Some time back one of your ministers visited India for getting the next tranche of soft loan.
> 
> And before that they pitched for converting the soft loan to pure grant!!


Looks like you are ignorant in the field of political economy too. 
Don't loose your hope,you will do better.


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> A head on collision at 60 kilometers only can be really devastating for any vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> We have plenty of heavy vehicle manufacturers.


Yeah no doubt cause when you have some well renowned companies(VOLOV,SCANIA) working in the country then its obvious for some others/locals to get that touch and technology to start indivisually and i think that's how other's car manufacturer took birth in India!Even we are looking for one to come then we will be giving competition! Our country is small you see and also our govt is so nothing and something like i heard some car manufacturer came to Bangladesh a very long time ago but due to some land giving reason they went away... Sutlej is one of the quality body builder in India! To be true leaving 2-3 companies rest of your's body builders are nothing else then just copying and destroying the look later on! We always try to maintain our standard on all type of buses and our buese undoubtly looks far more attractive to be true cause havn't seen much creative body making rather then justc copying and i also agree we also copy some times but not so frequent!


----------



## dray

Khan saheb said:


> Looks like you are ignorant in the field of political economy too.
> Don't loose your hope,you will do better.



Can teach you that!  Bangladesh will turn into a radicalized Islamic country once BNP+Jamat come to power, that looks inevitable, and all the goodwill will be washed away! Vietnam is a better bet.


----------



## Arthur

Shimz said:


> Yeah no doubt cause when you have some well renowned companies(VOLOV,SCANIA) working in the country then its obvious for some others/locals to get that touch and technology to start indivisually and i think that's how other's car manufacturer took birth in India!Even we are looking for one to come then we will be giving competition! Our country is small you see and also our govt is so nothing and something like i heard some car manufacturer came to Bangladesh a very long time ago but due to some land giving reason they went away... Sutlej is one of the quality body builder in India! To be true leaving 2-3 companies rest of your's body builders are nothing else then just copying and destroying the look later on! We always try to maintain our standard on all type of buses and our buese undoubtly looks far more attractive to be true cause havn't seen much creative body making rather then justc copying and i also agree we also copy some times but not so frequent!


Proton is building their manufacturing plant in JV with PHP.Others will join the queue very soon I hope.


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> Can teach you that!  Bangladesh will turn into a radicalized Islamic country once BNP+Jamat come to power, that looks inevitable, and all the goodwill will be washed away! Vietnam is a better bet.


You better stay in India and drive and make sure you slow down when you see a cow otherwise you are gonna go to hell and listen if our country turn into like that then we wouldn't have any problem as we are muslim's and also we know who is what and we have already seen them!Don't fly too much!


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> Yeah no doubt cause when you have some well renowned companies(VOLOV,SCANIA) working in the country then its obvious for some others/locals to get that touch and technology to start indivisually and i think that's how other's car manufacturer took birth in India!Even we are looking for one to come then we will be giving competition! Our country is small you see and also our govt is so nothing and something like i heard some car manufacturer came to Bangladesh a very long time ago but due to some land giving reason they went away... Sutlej is one of the quality body builder in India! To be true leaving 2-3 companies rest of your's body builders are nothing else then just copying and destroying the look later on! We always try to maintain our standard on all type of buses and our buese undoubtly looks far more attractive to be true cause havn't seen much creative body making rather then justc copying and i also agree we also copy some times but not so frequent!



Good luck to Bangladesh as long as Bangladeshis don't unnecessarily badmouth everything Indian!  

Btw, Volvo, Tata and Ashok Leyland AC buses run for city commuting here, I don't see much of difference in comfort level.



Shimz said:


> You better stay in India and drive and make sure you slow down when you see a cow otherwise you are gonna go to hell and listen if our country turn into like that then we wouldn't have any problem as we are muslim's and also we know who is what and we have already seen them!Don't fly too much!



I couldn't care any less about where Bangladesh is going, just concerned about our wasted money!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Khan saheb said:


> Proton is building their manufacturing plant in JV with PHP.Others will join the queue very soon I hope.


Heard alot of many thing this year hope all turns out good!
A car was displayed in this year's motor show and i got to know that it was assembled and soon they will be hitting the road! It was an SUV and my god the look is so attractive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Rain Man said:


> Can teach you that!  Bangladesh will turn into a radicalized Islamic country once BNP+Jamat come to power, that looks inevitable, and all the goodwill will be washed away! Vietnam is a better bet.


Is that so!!well,your posts doesn't say anything about your claims that much,it's for sure.


----------



## takeiteasy

Tata trucks and buses except for few series's are infamous for cheap quality. But, Ashok Leyland is slightly better, so does Eicher(recently). In northern India, it seems Tata is loved, it seems. Tata cars are passed off even with 60% mechanical precision (Indo-Japanese/European brands have much stricter tolerances). Tata car dealerships are closing down everywhere. What @Rain Man should understand that, small countries like Sri Lanka, Bangladesh or Pakistan have access to much better products unlike 1970's tech that is re-polished and distributed as new. Scania, Volvo and such companies are only recently coming.
Regarding Ashok-Leyland, I believe it is not a cheap company; But having access to great bus chassis like olympian et al and they are catering to Indian market demands (mileage) producing 125HP-222HP. I've heard that Ashley(Ashok-Leyland) have full access to British Leyland bus models. In a hilly state like Kerala with it's monsoon, Tata buses won't last 2 years.
Tata Vs Leyland KSRTC Drivers Opinion by... - KSRTC Blog - Kerala State RTC | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Khan saheb said:


> Proton is building their manufacturing plant in JV with PHP.Others will join the queue very soon I hope.


The shittiest car I ever drove! the ride felt like an ox cart. Would never buy one...


----------



## Zabaniyah

Yeah, Protons suck. I don't even know why that company still exist. I'd urge PHP to reconsider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> Good luck to Bangladesh as long as Bangladeshis don't unnecessarily badmouth everything Indian!
> 
> Btw, Volvo, Tata and Ashok Leyland AC buses run for city commuting here, I don't see much of difference in comfort level.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less about where Bangladesh is going, just concerned about our wasted money!


Yeah the more you pay the more you get!
Comfort level is undoubtly high here! More leg space,provide leg rest,attractive inside look and seats are not so hard!You see below who we enjoy our ride on the roads.....how can still anyone call us POOR? we spend more thus we get more! Riding in renowned brands and also seating on this seats just takes you to the next level!


----------



## Arthur

aazidane said:


> The shittiest car I ever drove! the ride felt like an ox cart. Would never buy one...


I have also heard that from many friends here in DE.Actually people are just so in love with Toyota,Bedford,Mitshubishi's rigidness here in BD,that It is very hard to satisfy them now.Even the person who may won't ever be able to buy one,also loves them.It has become a myth in it's own scale.



Loki said:


> Yeah, Protons suck. I don't even know why that company still exist. I'd urge PHP to reconsider.


Yeah,I am afraid about this JV too.But Nai mamar chey kana mam valo dosha choltase ekhon BD er industry te.


----------



## Shimz

Khan saheb said:


> I have also heard that from many friends here in DE.Actually people are just so in love with Toyota,Bedford,Mitshubishi's rigidness here in BD,that It is very hard to satisfy them now.Even the person who may won't ever be able to buy one,also loves them.It has become a myth in it's own scale.
> 
> 
> Yeah,I am afraid about this JV too.But Nai mamar chey kana mam valo dosha choltase ekhon BD er industry te.


Oije bollem first just let one to establish then good product will come from bothway  Banlgadeshii's always pefer luxury so when we first then some good news will definitely come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Check out this cause we have also gotten roads  
Hyundai Universe Noble
Frequent scene now a days with hyundai 150-160 is pretty get able

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Only 88 ....I don't think Bangladesh will be using this for their conman man
Maybe for some other purpose like we have special buses for states


----------



## Shimz

45'22' said:


> Only 88 ....I don't think Bangladesh will be using this for their conman man
> Maybe for some other purpose like we have special buses for states


That 100mph! Haha! You gotta understand this buses belong to the priavte operator not to the govt...i don't think unless recent govt is on power anything can be brought out of India
Our way and our speed  remember it was achieved on a 2 lane highway not on a expressway or somewhere else
Its almost a daily scene!
We care about comfort,safety and perfromance unlike our neighbours


----------



## Arthur

Shimz said:


> Check out this cause we have also gotten roads
> Hyundai Universe Noble
> Frequent scene now a days with hyundai 150-160 is pretty get able
> View attachment 221580


Hyundai Is the boss of Korean automobiles.Just a smooth babe. But nothing beats those Pragati Industry assembled Bedford buses.nearly a Golden Jubili but still runnnig like a boss.Just rode one yesterday.The owner was so proud.. 



takeiteasy said:


> Tata trucks and buses except for few series's are infamous for cheap quality. But, Ashok Leyland is slightly better, so does Eicher(recently). In northern India, it seems Tata is loved, it seems. Tata cars are passed off even with 60% mechanical precision (Indo-Japanese/European brands have much stricter tolerances). Tata car dealerships are closing down everywhere. What @Rain Man should understand that, small countries like Sri Lanka, Bangladesh or Pakistan have access to much better products unlike 1970's tech that is re-polished and distributed as new. Scania, Volvo and such companies are only recently coming.
> Regarding Ashok-Leyland, I believe it is not a cheap company; But having access to great bus chassis like olympian et al and they are catering to Indian market demands (mileage) producing 125HP-222HP. I've heard that Ashley(Ashok-Leyland) have full access to British Leyland bus models. In a hilly state like Kerala with it's monsoon, Tata buses won't last 2 years.
> Tata Vs Leyland KSRTC Drivers Opinion by... - KSRTC Blog - Kerala State RTC | Facebook



Exactly My point ,brother.Bangladesh with it's monsoon is a tough weather to survive.Only thing will survive here is rigid quality.I mean come on,there is original Bedford series bus and trucks still running on the road like it was built last year.Now the owner who operated the same bus or truck,for 30-40 years,habituated to quality,simply wouldn't want something,that will bog down in two or three years.Toyota or Mitshubishi Vehicles are the most common SUV and Microbuse,Pick-up trucks in BD and you will find some of them are still running smooth for last fifteen or so years.

It's not like,we are poor so we shouldn't ask for quality,BUT because most people don't afford them like buying a t-shirt,that's what makes them very strict about quality and service of a vehicle.


----------



## Shimz

Shimz said:


> That 100mph! Haha! You gotta understand this buses belong to the priavte operator not to the govt...i don't think unless recent govt is on power anything can be brought out of India
> Our way and our speed  remember it was achieved on a 2 lane highway not on a expressway or somewhere else
> Its almost a daily scene!
> We care about comfort,safety and perfromance unlike our neighbours


Trust me normal people travel on this buses cause almost all of our buses look like this and provide same output

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Shimz said:


> That 100mph! Haha! You gotta understand this buses belong to the priavte operator not to the govt...i don't think unless recent govt is on power anything can be brought out of India
> Our way and our speed  remember it was achieved on a 2 lane highway not on a expressway or somewhere else
> Its almost a daily scene!
> We care about comfort,safety and perfromance unlike our neighbours


----------



## Arthur

Shimz said:


> Trust me normal people travel on this buses cause almost all of our buses look like this and provide same output


As I said bro,even what Hino chair coaches lacks in luxury is an A/C.Just install an A/C in it,and no one will even notice the change expect the obvious chill.Travelling in luxury buses has become an day to day necessity for people.Even a slight mismanagement will bring down hell on the operator.Jatrira pitaiya vut baniya dibe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz

Khan saheb said:


> Hyundai Is the boss of Korean automobiles.Just a smooth babe. But nothing beats those Pragati Industry assembled Bedford buses.nearly a Golden Jubili but still runnnig like a boss.Just rode one yesterday.The owner was so proud..
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly My point ,brother.Bangladesh with it's monsoon is a tough weather to survive.Only thing will survive here is rigid quality.I mean come on,there is original Bedford series bus and trucks still running on the road like it was built last year.Now the owner who operated the same bus or truck,for 30-40 years,habituated to quality,simply wouldn't want something,that will bog down in two or three years.Toyota or Mitshubishi Vehicles are the most common SUV and Microbuse,Pick-up trucks in BD and you will find some of them are still running smooth for last fifteen or so years.
> 
> It's not like,we are poor so we shouldn't ask for quality,BUT because most people don't afford them like buying a t-shirt,that's what makes them very strict about quality and service of a vehicle.



If its about bus then never say we can't afford!
We have been with luxury and we will be all the time
These buses are running almost like 8-10years in the country and still they fly so high
Within one day we coundn't stand a fleet of over 100+ scania's in the country which is enough from the perspective from a small country

















Khan saheb said:


> As I said bro,even what Hino chair coaches lacks in luxury is an A/C.Just install an A/C in it,and no one will even notice the change expect the obvious chill.Travelling in luxury buses has become an day to day necessity for people.Even a slight mismanagement will bring down hell on the operator.Jatrira pitaiya vut baniya dibe.


Yeah undoubtedly it's a need for everyone
Everyone trying their best to bring and maintain which is good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Shimz said:


> If its about bus then never say we can't afford!
> We have been with luxury and we will be all the time
> These buses are running almost like 8-10years in the country and still they fly so high
> Within one day we coundn't stand a fleet of over 100+ scania's in the country which is enough from the perspective from a small country
> View attachment 221591
> View attachment 221595
> View attachment 221596
> View attachment 221597


Nope brother,it wasn't about buses.I was was indicating to Toyota SUV's to dictate the level of quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz

Would anyone mind to travel on this during winter?
Its a Non-AC Hino coach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Shimz said:


> View attachment 221607
> Would anyone mind to travel on this during winter?
> Its a Non-AC Hino coach


In winter I won't mind a bit.Even in the Summer,with the personal overhead and common ceiling fans running,and windows slightly opened,it is very comfortable in these chair coaches.Not to mention,there is chair coach version on RM-2 and Volvo Chassis which almost replaced the entire old fleet.

And don't forget Hanif Express used to operate these type of coaches as city service in Dhaka.
Which reminds me,Some of our friends here was talking about as how "POOR" we are and so we shouldn't be able to travel in luxury and just bragging.And we should only post or look at some very old '90 's era picture to prove that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

What are the AC buses Green Line use? They are really comfort. Also Shohagh Paribahan has a good service. 



Khan saheb said:


> Hanif Express used to operate these type of coaches as city service in Dhaka.



Many types of that buses are still operating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

bongbang said:


> What are the AC buses Green Line use? They are really comfort. Also Shohagh Paribahan has a good service.


Mostly Scania.Volvo too.
Sohag poribahan uses Hino classic series and RM -2 in most of their routes.



bongbang said:


> Many types of that buses are still operating.


not in Dhaka EPZ route anymore.Chinese Gengsheng and crapy ashok double Decker from brtc are covering that route now.oi route tate service khuboi kharap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz

Khan saheb said:


> In winter I won't mind a bit.Even in the Summer,with the personal overhead and common ceiling fans running,and windows slightly opened,it is very comfortable in these chair coaches.Not to mention,there is chair coach version on RM-2 and Volvo Chassis which almost replaced the entire old fleet.
> 
> And don't forget Hanif Express used to operate these type of coaches as city service in Dhaka.
> Which reminds me,Some of our friends here was talking about as how "POOR" we are and so we shouldn't be able to travel in luxury and just bragging.And we should only post or look at some very old '90 's era picture to prove that.


Hanif Enterprise*
These are Hino AK1J 
There is no non ac rm2 in bd execpt one which is in use for a collage



bongbang said:


> What are the AC buses Green Line use? They are really comfort. Also Shohagh Paribahan has a good service.
> 
> 
> 
> Many types of that buses are still operating.


Greenline uses MAN,VOLVO & SCANIA(AC) AND NO NON AC SERVICE AT PRESENT
Shohagh uses Scania coaches only(ac) & they use some hino 173 and ak1j series coaches 



Khan saheb said:


> Mostly Scania.Volvo too.
> Sohag poribahan uses Hino classic series and RM -2 in most of their routes.
> 
> 
> not in Dhaka EPZ route anymore.Chinese Gengsheng and crapy ashok double Decker from brtc are covering that route now.oi route tate service khuboi kharap.



Recently many new operators (Bihongo,RoRob,Trust) came up with eicher engine and deshi made bodied mini buses and seats
Which is one of ma fav at present...seats are too comfotable being a local public



Shimz said:


> Hanif Enterprise*
> These are Hino AK1J
> There is no non ac rm2 in bd execpt one which is in use for a collage
> 
> 
> Greenline uses MAN,VOLVO & SCANIA(AC) AND NO NON AC SERVICE AT PRESENT
> Shohagh uses Scania coaches only(ac) & they use some hino 173 and ak1j series coaches
> 
> 
> No rm2 rather its AK1J series and yes classic means(173) series
> Recently many new operators (Bihongo,RoRob,Trust) came up with eicher engine and deshi made bodied mini buses and seats
> Which is one of ma fav at present...seats are too comfotable being a local public

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Shimz said:


> Hanif Enterprise*
> These are Hino AK1J
> There is no non ac rm2 in bd execpt one which is in use for a collage


then those b**** must have painted RM-2 on their Hino AK1J!? 
I am going to sue their asses in consumer court!!How dare they!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Rm2 is costly and also not much economical to use as Non-ac coach
13000cc engine  Too much petrol consumption 
Proud to say Aftab build Hino Rm2 are is in use by UN
Basically this buses will only travel and UN also has placed order for Hyundai buses in large number
Hyundai is a bus which is faster,economical and affortable
More Hyundai's on the way fellaz  
Scania coming to Rangpur by their own operator 
Rajshahi will also be getting Hyundai by their own operator
Operator's can't be disclosed sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Shimz said:


> Greenline uses MAN,VOLVO & SCANIA(AC) AND NO NON AC SERVICE AT PRESENT
> Shohagh uses Scania coaches only(ac) & they use some hino 173 and ak1j series coaches


sorry, I forgot about MAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Khan saheb said:


> then those b**** must have painted RM-2 on their Hino AK1J!?
> I am going to sue their asses in consumer court!!How dare they!!!


To be true haven't got one like that infront of me
Earlier people used to do this stuff but now not atleast from hanif you will expect to see this
May that was a miss judgment 


Shimz said:


> Rm2 is costly and also not much economical to use as Non-ac coach
> 13000cc engine  Too much petrol consumption
> Proud to say Aftab build Hino Rm2 are is in use by UN
> Basically this buses will only travel and UN also has placed order for Hyundai buses in large number
> Hyundai is a bus which is faster,economical and affortable
> More Hyundai's on the way fellaz
> Scania coming to Rangpur by their own operator
> Rajshahi will also be getting Hyundai by their own operator
> Operator's can't be disclosed sorry





Khan saheb said:


> sorry, I forgot about MAN!


Non-Ac Man will be hitting the road soon so it will be interesting 



Khan saheb said:


> then those b**** must have painted RM-2 on their Hino AK1J!?
> I am going to sue their asses in consumer court!!How dare they!!!


Sorry to disagree cause so far haven't seen one of this story
Maybe you have seen something else 

In Bangladesh...You generally see Hino logo's on every non-ac buses but not all of them are from hino.Some might have been using Isuzu,Al,Mitsubishi engine etc 
Never trust on the look until you don't get confirmed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Shimz said:


> To be true haven't got one like that infront of me
> Earlier people used to do this stuff but now not atleast from hanif you will expect to see this
> May that was a miss judgment





Shimz said:


> Sorry to disagree cause so far haven't seen one of this story
> Maybe you have seen something else


It wasn't Hanif.they don't do these kind of shit.as far I can remember it was some local company from far north.



Shimz said:


> In Bangladesh...You generally see Hino logo's on every non-ac buses but not all of them are from hino.Some might have been using Isuzu,Al,Mitsubishi engine etc
> Never trust on the look until you don't get confirmed


yes, I know that. I precise it was the same case.



Shimz said:


> Non-Ac Man will be hitting the road soon so it will be interesting


MAN!! The Manliest Bus ever dominated the earth!!

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Shimz

Ashoke Leyland Ac Exterior & Interior only chassis was imported

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bilal9 said:


> When I'm talking low quality - this is what I mean. This is a mid-range Indian truck (Tata) and it collided with a tiny *Japanese Microbus*. The front axle broke in two and the windshield broke open. Am I making this up? I hope I was.
> 
> Axles are supposed to be Drop *Forged items*. Not made of low quality monkey-metal or pot-metal (recycled scrap metal).
> 
> Such cost-cutting pervades every phase of Indian manufacture.



@Rain Man see---so predictable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz

UN 410HP BEASTS!First in Southeast Asia 





Beasts in resting in some of the terminals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> Ashoke Leyland Ac Exterior & Interior only chassis was imported



Then you might even like some Made in India Ashok Leyland and Tata buses!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

And these buses running in UK and Australia are also Ashok Leyland buses!!  





















Optare Buses | Ashok Leyland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

And interiors of some the luxury buses in India!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> Then you might even like some Made in India Ashok Leyland and Tata buses!


DC Customized buses are so rare and those looks so good sometimes!
We also got some TATA Starbuses but not under govt  
I hope our govt soon bring some low floor ac city buses

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Guynextdoor2 said:


> @Rain Man see---so predictable.



Kehne ka Harz hai kya?

As if this is some great untruth...foisted on innocent Indians by rogue scheming Bangladeshis....

It's simply not me - go ask any Bangladeshi on the streets - especially truck/bus operators, drivers, riders and everyone else. It is ground reality. I'm just pointing it out. A little harsh to hear but it is what it is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> And interiors of some the luxury buses in India!


Interior of olivia/Luxuria i guess
This are quite expensive to travel and i also heard something like the company had to shut down 
That Black Dc customized bus is not for public use as far as i know
The pictures i have posted was of normal scenario of Bangladesh wan't like for special guests  
All those buses run daily not like occasionally so this also counts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

"Rain Man, post: 7160871, member: 145873"]And interiors of some the luxury buses in India! 

__________________________________________________________

Let's dissect some of your images shall we (no offense)?



>



The above is a picture of a seven-star multi-axle (three axle) super luxury bus by SVLL Scania (Siddhi Vinayak Logistics Ltd. - SCANIA JV). This is _the_ epitome of luxury travel in India. By comparison what @Shimz posted is normal three star luxury buses in Bangladesh in local use everyday - by the hundreds. The expectation of our passengers is just a bit higher. And we don't need SCANIA JV to put in 'new' luxury, has been there for ages. Not comparing apples to apples here.



>


The above are CBU *imported *buses (not Made in India) used by OLIVEA Travels - who are known as cheats and thugs. This is a notorious scam outfit. Those in India - beware!



>


Again - Siddhi Vinayak Logistics Ltd., These SVLL buses were designed by Dilip Chhabria (DC) and the service is called SVLL Connect. These are super luxury segment again.



>


This is an Ashok Leyland 'Luxura Magical India Bus' - which was a one-off concept vehicle not in production even, much less being in revenue service. If it was produced then it would be used as a special charter - and not daily revenue service.



>


The above is not an Indian bus - 'Scania Touring' made in China by Higer Bus.



>


The above is not an Indian bus. It's the image of a 'Northstar 788' - a bus operated by Northstar Transport Inc. of the Philippines. Locally made in the Philippines with HINO Chassis.



>


The above is the image of a Leapliner luxury bus that travels from Boston to NYC on a daily basis. Not an Indian bus. Leave it to your chhota aukat Internet copy-pasters from India to claim it as Indian.

The two Indian super luxury buses shown above as Made in India are highly customized one-off projects made for replacing airline travel. Very few companies like this exist in India (e.g. SVLL and OLIVEA). These are essentially large limousines for hire which are many times more exclusive and luxurious than daily revenue vehicles - unlike what @Shimz showed above about Bangladeshi buses. We should be comparing apples with apples.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> "Rain Man, post: 7160871, member: 145873"]And interiors of some the luxury buses in India!
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> Let's dissect some of your images shall we (no offense)?
> 
> 
> 
> The above is a picture of a seven-star multi-axle (three axle) super luxury bus by SVLL Scania (Siddhi Vinayak Logistics Ltd. - SCANIA JV). This is _the_ epitome of luxury travel in India. By comparison what @Shimz posted is normal three star luxury buses in Bangladesh in local use everyday - by the hundreds. The expectation of our passengers is just a bit higher. And we don't need SCANIA JV to put in 'new' luxury, has been there for ages. Not comparing apples to apples here.
> 
> 
> The above are CBU *imported *buses (not Made in India) used by OLIVEA Travels - who are known as cheats and thugs. This is a notorious scam outfit. Those in India - beware!
> 
> 
> Again - Siddhi Vinayak Logistics Ltd., These SVLL buses were designed by Dilip Chhabria (DC) and the service is called SVLL Connect. These are super luxury segment again.
> 
> 
> This is an Ashok Leyland 'Luxura Magical India Bus' - which was a one-off concept vehicle not in production even, much less being in revenue service. If it was produced then it would be used as a special charter - and not daily revenue service.
> 
> 
> The above is not an Indian bus - 'Scania Touring' made in China by Higer Bus.
> 
> 
> The above is not an Indian bus. It's the image of a 'Northstar 788' - a bus operated by Northstar Transport Inc. of the Philippines. Locally made in the Philippines with HINO Chassis.
> 
> 
> The above is the image of a Leapliner luxury bus that travels from Boston to NYC on a daily basis. Not an Indian bus. Leave it to your chhota aukat Internet copy-pasters from India to claim it as Indian.
> 
> The two Indian super luxury buses shown above as Made in India are highly customized one-off projects made for replacing airline travel. Very few companies like this exist in India (e.g. SVLL and OLIVEA). These are essentially large limousines for hire which are many times more exclusive and luxurious than daily revenue vehicles - unlike what @Shimz showed above about Bangladeshi buses. We should be comparing apples with apples.


you busted him.ekebare hatey hari venge dichen. still laughing.  

though don't expect anything better from him.he just post some old 90's era pic or few selected from old pic to demean others. pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

Hindustan-Bedford, Ford buses existed in India. Premier Fargo, Chevrolet, Dodge were some of the ancient bus brands. Tata's chassis are evolved from Benz and Ashok-Leyland = British Leyland/Leyland Motors 480/680 series engines. Present Ashok leyland engines are 480 series upgraded with tech-support from Hino in the late 80s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> you busted him.ekebare hatey hari venge dichen. still laughing.
> 
> though don't expect anything better from him.he just post some old 90's era pic or few selected from old pic to demean others. pathetic.



Thak Bhai bahaduri korbo-na.

Shey hoyto na-jaina post korsey. I give everyone the benefit of the doubt.

But I believe we know way more about ground realities in India then Indians know about the situation in Bangladesh. Hence the vedic superpower boasting syndrome from _some_ Indians...



takeiteasy said:


> Hindustan-Bedford, Ford buses existed in India. Premier Fargo, Chevrolet, Dodge were some of the ancient bus brands. Tata's chassis are evolved from Benz and Ashok-Leyland = British Leyland/Leyland Motors 480/680 series engines. Present Ashok leyland engines are 480 series upgraded with tech-support from Hino in the late 80s.



Exactly!

Thanks for the concise and informative post.

Bus bodies used to be built in the subcontinent mostly from Truck Chassis. Bus chassis (reduced height) and Low Floor Bus Chassis (even more reduced height) was developed in India less than a decade ago by Tata, AL and later, TVS. The Truck chassis made by Tata were actually more reliable in a crude manner (old old technology like 'live axle' and oil-bath carbureted engines). Plus cheap parts available even in dhabas. Lately though - Tata's quality has nose-dived, especially in Light / Medium Commercial Vehicles category. Competition is severe in this category, even in Bangladesh. Eicher/Mazda is actually doing a bit better than Tata.






This is the super ultra luxury Vanity Van designed and made by DC only for SRK at INR3.5 crore. This is not a revenue-earning bus. Only one was made in this style. The inside is more luxurious than the outside.



Rain Man said:


> And these buses running in UK and Australia are also Ashok Leyland buses!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optare Buses | Ashok Leyland




For everyone's benefit - let's clarify something.

AL _bought_ 'OPTARE commercial/electric vehicles' in the UK (above examples are *OPTARE's UK designed products especially the SOLO*) and is planning to upgrade their bus and truck lines in India using OPTARE's modern designs. OPTARE was going to go bankrupt and AL jumped in and bought the company at a discount price. Works well for their markets in India.

Here's the real story,

Ashok Leyland to bring Optare electric buses to India - Team-BHP

However they should tread lightly. If marketing to Euro and North American markets, saying 'Indian made' is like a death-knell. No one who cares about a quality product will buy things branded that way. See the OPTARE badging above? Does it say Ashok Leyland anywhere? No.

That's why you never see 'Tata' mentioned anywhere near a Jaguar- Land Rover showroom. Even the salespeople sometimes deny it. It's a bad brand image.

These types of purchases by Indian firms only benefit their home markets by technology infusion. Same reason why Tata bought Daewoo's truck division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

By the way - Bangladesh remains a very significant export market for Indian trucks and buses. Eicher alone sold the highest number of its export products in Bangladesh through its agent - Runner Motors. In spite of Indian trucks being not so popular. 

I think it is high time someone invests in a Truck/Bus powertrain assembly plant in Bangladesh considering the demand in the country and stops our reliance on imported low-quality products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz

Indian Ac seats 






L






Bangladeshi Non Ac seats










Lets Stick to the majority usage rather then bringing on something which is not high in number
Lets not compare with our Ac segment seats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> "Rain Man, post: 7160871, member: 145873"]And interiors of some the luxury buses in India!
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> Let's dissect some of your images shall we (no offense)?
> 
> 
> 
> The above is a picture of a seven-star multi-axle (three axle) super luxury bus by SVLL Scania (Siddhi Vinayak Logistics Ltd. - SCANIA JV). This is _the_ epitome of luxury travel in India. By comparison what @Shimz posted is normal three star luxury buses in Bangladesh in local use everyday - by the hundreds. The expectation of our passengers is just a bit higher. And we don't need SCANIA JV to put in 'new' luxury, has been there for ages. Not comparing apples to apples here.
> 
> 
> The above are CBU *imported *buses (not Made in India) used by OLIVEA Travels - who are known as cheats and thugs. This is a notorious scam outfit. Those in India - beware!
> 
> 
> Again - Siddhi Vinayak Logistics Ltd., These SVLL buses were designed by Dilip Chhabria (DC) and the service is called SVLL Connect. These are super luxury segment again.
> 
> 
> This is an Ashok Leyland 'Luxura Magical India Bus' - which was a one-off concept vehicle not in production even, much less being in revenue service. If it was produced then it would be used as a special charter - and not daily revenue service.
> 
> 
> The above is not an Indian bus - 'Scania Touring' made in China by Higer Bus.
> 
> 
> The above is not an Indian bus. It's the image of a 'Northstar 788' - a bus operated by Northstar Transport Inc. of the Philippines. Locally made in the Philippines with HINO Chassis.
> 
> 
> The above is the image of a Leapliner luxury bus that travels from Boston to NYC on a daily basis. Not an Indian bus. Leave it to your chhota aukat Internet copy-pasters from India to claim it as Indian.
> 
> The two Indian super luxury buses shown above as Made in India are highly customized one-off projects made for replacing airline travel. Very few companies like this exist in India (e.g. SVLL and OLIVEA). These are essentially large limousines for hire which are many times more exclusive and luxurious than daily revenue vehicles - unlike what @Shimz showed above about Bangladeshi buses. We should be comparing apples with apples.



*I didn't say those buses are only from Indian companies, we are not comparing that because Bangladesh doesn't make any buses,* but these kind of buses operate in India. And I also mentioned that those are luxury buses, not for daily city travel. Though the AC buses that we have for daily travel are also very good.



Bilal9 said:


> For everyone's benefit - let's clarify something.
> 
> AL _bought_ 'OPTARE commercial/electric vehicles' in the UK (above examples are *OPTARE's UK designed products especially the SOLO*) and is planning to upgrade their bus and truck lines in India using OPTARE's modern designs. OPTARE was going to go bankrupt and AL jumped in and bought the company at a discount price. Works well for their markets in India.
> 
> Here's the real story,
> 
> Ashok Leyland to bring Optare electric buses to India - Team-BHP
> 
> However they should tread lightly. If marketing to Euro and North American markets, saying 'Indian made' is like a death-knell. No one who cares about a quality product will buy things branded that way. See the OPTARE badging above? Does it say Ashok Leyland anywhere? No.
> 
> That's why you never see 'Tata' mentioned anywhere near a Jaguar- Land Rover showroom. Even the salespeople sometimes deny it. It's a bad brand image.
> 
> These types of purchases by Indian firms only benefit their home markets by technology infusion. Same reason why Tata bought Daewoo's truck division.



Aarey bhai, for everyone's benefit, Optare now is a Ashok Leyland company, that's it! 



Bilal9 said:


> Kehne ka Harz hai kya?
> 
> As if this is some great untruth...foisted on innocent Indians by rogue scheming Bangladeshis....
> 
> It's simply not me - go ask any Bangladeshi on the streets - especially truck/bus operators, drivers, riders and everyone else. It is ground reality. I'm just pointing it out. A little harsh to hear but it is what it is...



South Asia, including India is known for overloading and bad roads, and Tata & Ashok Leyland buses work fine without breaking apart, your photo of one truck with broken axle after an accident with a bus proves nothing. Indian trucks may not be as good as Volvo, but they don't cost like Volvo either.

Besides, cost of maintanance is much lower in terms of service charges and cost of spare parts compared to those western trucks. A road side garrage with low-skilled service guy can fix a Tata or Ashok Leyland trucks, one would need trained engineers with high end equipment to fix those Volvos and Mercs.

However, companies like Tata, Ashok Leyland, Mahindra, etc. are coming up with western design trucks at a lower cost, you can give it a try. I am posting some pictures below.


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> The expectation of our passengers is just a bit higher.



And again, so far the pictures of buses in Bangladesh shows nothing extraordinary, there is barely anything to support your claim. 



Shimz said:


> Indian Ac seats
> View attachment 222405
> View attachment 222424
> L
> View attachment 222406
> View attachment 222407
> Bangladeshi Non Ac seats
> View attachment 222411
> View attachment 222414
> View attachment 222422
> View attachment 222422
> Lets Stick to the majority usage rather then bringing on something which is not high in number
> Lets not compare with our Ac segment seats



What is so extraordinary about those Bangladeshi seats? Those are just standard seats in tacky colours!! You or @Bilal9 think that there is anything out of the world about them? Just standard seats made of cheap material, and you guys are talking as if those are handcrafted Italian leather!


----------



## dray

@Bilal9 TATA is the *world's 4th largest bus manufacturer* (As per TATA website, though Wikipedia says it is fourth-largest truck manufacturer, and second-largest bus manufacturer by volume) with exports in dozens of foreign countries, TATA also own some of the leading international brands in automobile sector. Tata Motors has auto manufacturing and assembly plants in Jamshedpur, Pantnagar, Lucknow, Sanand, Dhanwad and Pune in India, as well as in Argentina, South Africa, Thailand, and the United Kingdom. It has research and development centres in Pune, Jamshedpur, Lucknow, and Dharwad, India, and in South Korea, Spain, and the United Kingdom.

Now TATA has launched a new line in truck segment, check this:

Tata Prima | Tata Tippers | Tractor Trailers in India

Tata Prima Truck | Tractor & Trailers - India | Trucks in India




























And new TATA Divo, Marcopolo and Starbus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

A bus measuring contest?


----------



## dray

*Ashok Leyland Trucks:*

Founded in 1948, it is the 2nd largest commercial vehicle manufacturer in India, 4th largest manufacturer of buses in the world and 16th largest manufacturer of trucks globally. Operating six plants, Ashok Leyland also makes spare parts and engines for industrial and marine applications. (As per Wiki).


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> "Rain Man, post: 7160871, member: 145873"]And interiors of some the luxury buses in India!
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> Let's dissect some of your images shall we (no offense)?
> 
> 
> 
> The above is a picture of a seven-star multi-axle (three axle) super luxury bus by SVLL Scania (Siddhi Vinayak Logistics Ltd. - SCANIA JV). This is _the_ epitome of luxury travel in India. By comparison what @Shimz posted is normal three star luxury buses in Bangladesh in local use everyday - by the hundreds. The expectation of our passengers is just a bit higher. And we don't need SCANIA JV to put in 'new' luxury, has been there for ages. Not comparing apples to apples here.
> 
> 
> The above are CBU *imported *buses (not Made in India) used by OLIVEA Travels - who are known as cheats and thugs. This is a notorious scam outfit. Those in India - beware!
> 
> 
> Again - Siddhi Vinayak Logistics Ltd., These SVLL buses were designed by Dilip Chhabria (DC) and the service is called SVLL Connect. These are super luxury segment again.
> 
> 
> This is an Ashok Leyland 'Luxura Magical India Bus' - which was a one-off concept vehicle not in production even, much less being in revenue service. If it was produced then it would be used as a special charter - and not daily revenue service.
> 
> 
> The above is not an Indian bus - 'Scania Touring' made in China by Higer Bus.
> 
> 
> The above is not an Indian bus. It's the image of a 'Northstar 788' - a bus operated by Northstar Transport Inc. of the Philippines. Locally made in the Philippines with HINO Chassis.
> 
> 
> The above is the image of a Leapliner luxury bus that travels from Boston to NYC on a daily basis. Not an Indian bus. Leave it to your chhota aukat Internet copy-pasters from India to claim it as Indian.
> 
> The two Indian super luxury buses shown above as Made in India are highly customized one-off projects made for replacing airline travel. Very few companies like this exist in India (e.g. SVLL and OLIVEA). These are essentially large limousines for hire which are many times more exclusive and luxurious than daily revenue vehicles - unlike what @Shimz showed above about Bangladeshi buses. We should be comparing apples with apples.




Btw @Bilal9 what bus it is?


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> And again, so far the pictures of buses in Bangladesh shows nothing extraordinary, there is barely anything to support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> What is so extraordinary about those Bangladeshi seats? Those are just standard seats in tacky colours!! You or @Bilal9 think that there is anything out of the world about them? Just standard seats made of cheap material, and you guys are talking as if those are handcrafted Italian leather!


Did you see the comparison scale? It was between Ac and Non ac
I wish i could send one parcel to you so you can't feel the comfort which it gives!
You could understand what materials were used to build 
This is the problem i don't like some of the Indian's cause you speak shit without knowing anything and keep on saying like"You are poor" thus you can't get anything good or whatever
Lets just not go into the material stuff cause i promise you won't understand
Just look at the seats which are being used in your volvo's and scania's...despite of having such a big stage in your country still you are being unable to just bring the interior on shape to look good...!Interior still looks the same as it was at the beginning with volvo b7r i guess! You look back and you will understand!



Rain Man said:


> Btw @Bilal9 what bus it is?


Hyundai Universe Noble!!



Rain Man said:


> *I didn't say those buses are only from Indian companies, we are not comparing that because Bangladesh doesn't make any buses,* but these kind of buses operate in India. And I also mentioned that those are luxury buses, not for daily city travel. Though the AC buses that we have for daily travel are also very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Aarey bhai, for everyone's benefit, Optare now is a Ashok Leyland company, that's it!
> 
> 
> 
> South Asia, including India is known for overloading and bad roads, and Tata & Ashok Leyland buses work fine without breaking apart, your photo of one truck with broken axle after an accident with a bus proves nothing. Indian trucks may not be as good as Volvo, but they don't cost like Volvo either.
> 
> Besides, cost of maintanance is much lower in terms of service charges and cost of spare parts compared to those western trucks. A road side garrage with low-skilled service guy can fix a Tata or Ashok Leyland trucks, one would need trained engineers with high end equipment to fix those Volvos and Mercs.
> 
> However, companies like Tata, Ashok Leyland, Mahindra, etc. are coming up with western design trucks at a lower cost, you can give it a try. I am posting some pictures below.


I am surprised! What you mean by "LUXURY" buses?
Our luxury buses go for trip everyday of wider range from Scania,volvo,benz,man,hyundai and alot more
Despite of having to pay more still we can afford to run those buses!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> Did you see the comparison scale? It was between Ac and Non ac
> This is the problem i don't like some of the Indian's cause you speak shit without knowing anything and keep on saying like"You are poor" thus you can't get anything good or whatever
> Lets just not go into the material stuff cause i promise you won't understand
> Just look at the seats which are being used in your volvo's and scania's...despite of having such a big stage in your country still you are being unable to just bring the interior on shape to look good...!Interior still looks the same as it was at the beginning with volvo b7r i guess! You look back and you will understand!



Your AC bus seats are also nothing extraordinary. And how those are superior in any way to the buses of Indian luxury bus operators? Check again: indian luxury bus interiors - Google Search



> Hyundai Universe Noble!!



And what it is?


----------



## Shimz

Shimz said:


> Did you see the comparison scale? It was between Ac and Non ac
> I wish i could send one parcel to you so you can't feel the comfort which it gives!
> You could understand what materials were used to build
> This is the problem i don't like some of the Indian's cause you speak shit without knowing anything and keep on saying like"You are poor" thus you can't get anything good or whatever
> Lets just not go into the material stuff cause i promise you won't understand
> Just look at the seats which are being used in your volvo's and scania's...despite of having such a big stage in your country still you are being unable to just bring the interior on shape to look good...!Interior still looks the same as it was at the beginning with volvo b7r i guess! You look back and you will understand!
> 
> 
> Hyundai Universe Noble!!
> 
> 
> I am surprised! What you mean by "LUXURY" buses?
> Our luxury buses go for trip everyday of wider range from Scania,volvo,benz,man,hyundai and alot more
> Despite of having to pay more still we can afford to run those buses!


Actually its all about public demand


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> I am surprised! What you mean by "LUXURY" buses?
> Our luxury buses go for trip everyday of wider range from Scania,volvo,benz,man,hyundai and alot more
> Despite of having to pay more still we can afford to run those buses!



What made you think that Indian bus operators don't buy foreign buses? Some of the foreign bus manufacturers even have plants in India.



Shimz said:


> Actually its all about public demand



What public demand? Bangladesh don't have much of quality train or air service for travelling within their country, bus is their only option. We don't prefer bus for long distance travel.


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> Your AC bus seats are also nothing extraordinary. And how those are superior in any way to the buses of Indian luxury bus operators? Check again: indian luxury bus interiors - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> And what it is?


I think this the old version hyundai universe which are in use to transport the hyundai officials in India and nothing more than this! Nothing proves that it's in India and that team bhp logo can be stamp in various ways so i hope....


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> I think this the old version hyundai universe which are in use to transport the hyundai officials in India and nothing more than this! Nothing proves that it's in India and that team bhp logo can be stamp in various ways so i hope....



I can say something like that for all those photos of supposedly "Bangladeshi buses"!! 

@Bilal9


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> What made you think that Indian bus operators don't buy foreign buses? Some of the foreign bus manufacturers even have plants in India.
> 
> 
> 
> What public demand? Bangladesh don't have much of quality train or air service for travelling within their country, bus is their only option. We don't prefer bus for long distance travel.


Hahaha! Funny again saying plz quite if you don;t know  400km seems to much distance? Its a small country  Don't know much about train so thus sorry i can't tell you much about this sector but Air service is good!They provide good service i heard!How many times do i need to tell you that its a small country we don't need wide range of private airways to support the air way...It doesn't even take an hour to travel from Dhaka to anywhere in the country so bus is a good choice with that comfort and instead of using Airplane you can rather use luxurious B class Ac coach of any brand at half of the price!
I have picture of some of the private airplanes
But on road service is better then India 
Providing comfort+ using wide range of brands
reaching everywhere all across the country where possible so proves


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> What made you think that Indian bus operators don't buy foreign buses? Some of the foreign bus manufacturers even have plants in India.
> 
> 
> 
> What public demand? Bangladesh don't have much of quality train or air service for travelling within their country, bus is their only option. We don't prefer bus for long distance travel.


Do you think its a secret that you guys have scania,benz even volvo in the country i would say this the reason you can afford buses at low cost otherwise it would have been fun to see you people travelling  Its just some of our private companies who imported directly from buyers and started the old era!
Except the engine nothing is western mind it  You make the interior ans exterior within your demand and thus you can afford those buses but we get to drectly import as factory made so adding few more safety or performance feature the price goes high and causes difficulty to bring in more in numbers at a time! Scania was brought from Malaysia in the year 2004! That time 30 units were imported....Seats had indivisual tv,massage system,food trey and auto seat adjust system 
All those buses got huge response from the citizens and thus recent scenario is so much developed! In earlydays i mean 1990-2005, Mercedes benz double decker,volvo double decker,Man scania,volvo,hino(Imported rm2 ac from malaysia)were imported whereas in India there was only volvo b7r and some other brands


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> Hahaha! Funny again saying plz quite if you don;t know  400km seems to much distance? Its a small country  Don't know much about train so thus sorry i can't tell you much about this sector but Air service is good!They provide good service i heard!How many times do i need to tell you that its a small country we don't need wide range of private airways to support the air way...It doesn't even take an hour to travel from Dhaka to anywhere in the country so bus is a good choice with that comfort and instead of using Airplane you can rather use luxurious B class Ac coach of any brand at half of the price!
> I have picture of some of the private airplanes
> But on road service is better then India
> Providing comfort+ using wide range of brands
> reaching everywhere all across the country where possible so proves



I didn't expect you to post pictures of aeroplanes here!! I just said that bus is your primary, rather only option, not for us. 



Shimz said:


> View attachment 222533
> View attachment 222534
> View attachment 222535
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think its a secret that you guys have scania,benz even volvo in the country i would say this the reason you can afford buses at low cost otherwise it would have been fun to see you people travelling  Its just some of our private companies who imported directly from buyers and started the old era!
> Except the engine nothing is western mind it  You make the interior ans exterior within your demand and thus you can afford those buses but we get to drectly import as factory made so adding few more safety or performance feature the price goes high and causes difficulty to bring in more in numbers at a time! Scania was brought from Malaysia in the year 2004! That time 30 units were imported....Seats had indivisual tv,massage system,food trey and auto seat adjust system
> All those buses got huge response from the citizens and thus recent scenario is so much developed! In earlydays i mean 1990-2005, Mercedes benz double decker,volvo double decker,Man scania,volvo,hino(Imported rm2 ac from malaysia)were imported whereas in India there was only volvo b7r and some other brands



No, we have manufacturing plants producing full body buses! 






*List of automotive plants in India

State* *Location* *Manufacturer* *Class*
Andhra Pradesh Sri City Isuzu Motors Commercial vehicles
Andhra Pradesh Satyavedu Hero MotoCorp Two wheelers
Telangana Zahirabad Mahindra & Mahindra Commercial vehicles
Haryana Dharuhera Hero Honda Two wheelers
Haryana Gurgaon Harley-Davidson India Two wheelers
Haryana Gurgaon [1] Hero Honda Two wheelers
Haryana Faridabad [2] India Yamaha Motor Private Limited Two wheelers
Haryana Manesar [3] Honda Two wheelers
Haryana Gurgaon [4] Suzuki Two wheelers
Haryana Gurgaon Maruti Suzuki Passenger vehicles
Haryana Manesar [5] Maruti Suzuki Passenger vehicles
Himachal Pradesh Nalagarh [6] TVS Motors Two wheelers
Himachal Pradesh Amb [7] International Cars & Motors Limited Passenger vehicles
Himachal Pradesh Parwanoo [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
Jharkhand Jamshedpur[9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
Madhya Pradesh Pithampur [10] Mahindra & Mahindra Two wheelers
Madhya Pradesh Pithampur [11] Eicher Motors Commercial vehicles
Madhya Pradesh Pithampur [12] Hindustan Motors Commercial vehicles
Madhya Pradesh Pithampur MAN Force Trucks Private Limited Commercial vehicles
Madhya Pradesh Mandideep [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
Madhya Pradesh Pithampur CNH Industrial Excavators,back hoe loaders.
Punjab Nawanshahar[13] SML Isuzu Limited Commercial vehicles
Punjab Hoshiarpur [14] International Tractors Limited (Sonalika Group) Farm Tractors & Agri Equipments
Rajasthan Tapukara [15] Honda Cars India Passenger vehicles
Rajasthan Alwar [16] Ashok Leyland Limited Commercial vehicles
Rajasthan Alwar[8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
Rajasthan Neemrana [17] Hero MotoCorp Two wheelers
Rajasthan Tapukara [3] Honda Two wheelers
Rajasthan Jaipur Mahindra & Mahindra Farm Tractors
Uttar Pradesh Surajpur [2] India Yamaha Motor Private Limited Two wheelers
Uttar Pradesh Greater Noida [15] Honda Siel Cars India Passenger vehicles
Uttar Pradesh Greater Noida [18] New Holland Agriculture / CHN TACTORS
Uttar Pradesh Lucknow [9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
Uttarakhand Haridwar [1] Hero Honda Two wheelers
Uttarakhand Pantnagar [19] Bajaj Auto Two wheelers
Uttarakhand Pantnagar[16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
Uttarakhand Pantnagar[9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
Uttarakhand Haridwar Mahindra & Mahindra Commercial vehicles
Karnataka Mysore [6] TVS Motor Two wheelers
Karnataka Narasapura Honda Motorcycles Two wheelers
Karnataka Bangalore [20] Mahindra REVA Electric Vehicles Passenger vehicles
Karnataka Bidadi [21] Toyota Kirloskar Motor Private Limited Passenger vehicles
Karnataka Bangalore [21] Toyota Kirloskar Motor Private Limited Passenger vehicles
Karnataka Bangalore [22] Scania Commercial Vehicles India Private Limited Commercial vehicles
Karnataka Doddaballapur [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
Karnataka Dharwad [9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
Karnataka Hoskote [23] Volvo Buses India Private Limited Commercial vehicles
Tamil Nadu Hosur[6] TVS Motor Two wheelers
Tamil Nadu Chennai [24] Royal Enfield Two wheelers
Tamil Nadu Chennai Yamaha Two wheelers
Tamil Nadu Chennai Daimler Manufactures trucks and buses
Tamil Nadu Chennai BMW India Passenger vehicles
Tamil Nadu Maraimalai Nagar [25] Ford India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
Tamil Nadu Sriperumbudur [26] Hyundai Motor India Limited Passenger vehicles
Tamil Nadu Tiruvallur [12] Mitsubishi Passenger vehicles
Tamil Nadu Oragadam [27] Renault India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
Tamil Nadu Oragadam [28] Nissan Motor India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
Tamil Nadu Ennore [16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
Tamil Nadu Hosur [16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
Tamil Nadu Oragadam BharatBenz Commercial vehicles
Tamil Nadu Hosur[29] Kamaz Vectra Motors Limited Commercial vehicles
Tamil Nadu Chennai [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
Tamil Nadu Kalladipatti [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
Tamil Nadu Hosur[6] TVS Motor Commercial vehicles
Tamil Nadu Thiruvallur[30] Caterpillar India Pvt. Ltd. Commercial vehicles
Tamil Nadu Thiruvallur Hindustan Motors Passenger vehicles
West Bengal Hindmotor [12] Hindustan Motors Passenger/Commercial
Gujarat Halol [31] General Motors India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
Gujarat Sanand[9] Tata Motors Passenger vehicles
Gujarat Bhuj[32] Asia Motor Works AMW Commercial vehicles
Gujarat Sanand ford motors Passenger vehicles
Maharashtra Baramati (Pune) Piaggio & C. SpA Two wheelers
Maharashtra Pune, Ahmednagar [33] Kinetic Engineering Limited Two wheelers
Maharashta Talegaon Dabhade [34] General Motors India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
Maharashta Talegaon Dabhade [35] CASE NEW HOLLAND INDIA Agriculture Equipment,combines
Maharashta Ranjangaon [36] Tata Motors Passenger vehicles
Maharashta Pune [37] Fiat India Automobiles Limited Passenger vehicles
Maharashtra Nashik [38] Mahindra & Mahindra Passenger vehicles
Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [39] Mercedes-Benz India Passenger vehicles
Maharashtra Pimpri-Chinchwad (Pune) [40] Premier Automobiles Limited Passenger vehicles
Maharashtra Pimpri-Chinchwad (Pune) [9] Jaguar & Land Rover [41] Passenger vehicles
Maharashtra Aurangabad [42] Audi India Passenger vehicles
Maharashtra Aurangabad [43] Skoda Auto India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [44] Volkswagen India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
Maharashtra Bhandara[16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
Maharashtra Kandivali, Mumbai Mahindra & Mahindra Passenger vehicles, Farm Tractors
Maharashtra Pimpri-Chinchwad (Pune) [19] Bajaj Auto Commercial vehicles
Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [45] Force Motors Commercial vehicles
Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [46] Mahindra Navistar Commercial vehicles
Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [45] Force Motors Commercial vehicles
Maharashtra Pimpri Chinchwad (Pune) [40] Premier Automobiles Limited Commercial vehicles
Maharashtra Nagpur Mahindra & Mahindra Farm Tractor

List of vehicle plants in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Automotive industry in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*In a short period of time after liberalization, India has emerged as Asia's third largest exporter of passenger cars, behind Japan and South Korea, second fastest growing automobile market in the world (after China), and sixth largest passenger car and commercial vehicle manufacturing industry in the world! In 2011, there were 3,695 factories producing automotive parts in all of India. *



Now enjoy this crazy bus stunt show from Finland!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> I didn't expect you to post pictures of aeroplanes here!! I just said that bus is your primary, rather only option, not for us.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we have manufacturing plants producing full body buses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *List of automotive plants in India
> 
> State* *Location* *Manufacturer* *Class*
> Andhra Pradesh Sri City Isuzu Motors Commercial vehicles
> Andhra Pradesh Satyavedu Hero MotoCorp Two wheelers
> Telangana Zahirabad Mahindra & Mahindra Commercial vehicles
> Haryana Dharuhera Hero Honda Two wheelers
> Haryana Gurgaon Harley-Davidson India Two wheelers
> Haryana Gurgaon [1] Hero Honda Two wheelers
> Haryana Faridabad [2] India Yamaha Motor Private Limited Two wheelers
> Haryana Manesar [3] Honda Two wheelers
> Haryana Gurgaon [4] Suzuki Two wheelers
> Haryana Gurgaon Maruti Suzuki Passenger vehicles
> Haryana Manesar [5] Maruti Suzuki Passenger vehicles
> Himachal Pradesh Nalagarh [6] TVS Motors Two wheelers
> Himachal Pradesh Amb [7] International Cars & Motors Limited Passenger vehicles
> Himachal Pradesh Parwanoo [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Jharkhand Jamshedpur[9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur [10] Mahindra & Mahindra Two wheelers
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur [11] Eicher Motors Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur [12] Hindustan Motors Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur MAN Force Trucks Private Limited Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Mandideep [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur CNH Industrial Excavators,back hoe loaders.
> Punjab Nawanshahar[13] SML Isuzu Limited Commercial vehicles
> Punjab Hoshiarpur [14] International Tractors Limited (Sonalika Group) Farm Tractors & Agri Equipments
> Rajasthan Tapukara [15] Honda Cars India Passenger vehicles
> Rajasthan Alwar [16] Ashok Leyland Limited Commercial vehicles
> Rajasthan Alwar[8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Rajasthan Neemrana [17] Hero MotoCorp Two wheelers
> Rajasthan Tapukara [3] Honda Two wheelers
> Rajasthan Jaipur Mahindra & Mahindra Farm Tractors
> Uttar Pradesh Surajpur [2] India Yamaha Motor Private Limited Two wheelers
> Uttar Pradesh Greater Noida [15] Honda Siel Cars India Passenger vehicles
> Uttar Pradesh Greater Noida [18] New Holland Agriculture / CHN TACTORS
> Uttar Pradesh Lucknow [9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
> Uttarakhand Haridwar [1] Hero Honda Two wheelers
> Uttarakhand Pantnagar [19] Bajaj Auto Two wheelers
> Uttarakhand Pantnagar[16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
> Uttarakhand Pantnagar[9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
> Uttarakhand Haridwar Mahindra & Mahindra Commercial vehicles
> Karnataka Mysore [6] TVS Motor Two wheelers
> Karnataka Narasapura Honda Motorcycles Two wheelers
> Karnataka Bangalore [20] Mahindra REVA Electric Vehicles Passenger vehicles
> Karnataka Bidadi [21] Toyota Kirloskar Motor Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Karnataka Bangalore [21] Toyota Kirloskar Motor Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Karnataka Bangalore [22] Scania Commercial Vehicles India Private Limited Commercial vehicles
> Karnataka Doddaballapur [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Karnataka Dharwad [9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
> Karnataka Hoskote [23] Volvo Buses India Private Limited Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Hosur[6] TVS Motor Two wheelers
> Tamil Nadu Chennai [24] Royal Enfield Two wheelers
> Tamil Nadu Chennai Yamaha Two wheelers
> Tamil Nadu Chennai Daimler Manufactures trucks and buses
> Tamil Nadu Chennai BMW India Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Maraimalai Nagar [25] Ford India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Sriperumbudur [26] Hyundai Motor India Limited Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Tiruvallur [12] Mitsubishi Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Oragadam [27] Renault India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Oragadam [28] Nissan Motor India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Ennore [16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Hosur [16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Oragadam BharatBenz Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Hosur[29] Kamaz Vectra Motors Limited Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Chennai [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Kalladipatti [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Hosur[6] TVS Motor Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Thiruvallur[30] Caterpillar India Pvt. Ltd. Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Thiruvallur Hindustan Motors Passenger vehicles
> West Bengal Hindmotor [12] Hindustan Motors Passenger/Commercial
> Gujarat Halol [31] General Motors India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Gujarat Sanand[9] Tata Motors Passenger vehicles
> Gujarat Bhuj[32] Asia Motor Works AMW Commercial vehicles
> Gujarat Sanand ford motors Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Baramati (Pune) Piaggio & C. SpA Two wheelers
> Maharashtra Pune, Ahmednagar [33] Kinetic Engineering Limited Two wheelers
> Maharashta Talegaon Dabhade [34] General Motors India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashta Talegaon Dabhade [35] CASE NEW HOLLAND INDIA Agriculture Equipment,combines
> Maharashta Ranjangaon [36] Tata Motors Passenger vehicles
> Maharashta Pune [37] Fiat India Automobiles Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Nashik [38] Mahindra & Mahindra Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [39] Mercedes-Benz India Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Pimpri-Chinchwad (Pune) [40] Premier Automobiles Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Pimpri-Chinchwad (Pune) [9] Jaguar & Land Rover [41] Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Aurangabad [42] Audi India Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Aurangabad [43] Skoda Auto India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [44] Volkswagen India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Bhandara[16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Kandivali, Mumbai Mahindra & Mahindra Passenger vehicles, Farm Tractors
> Maharashtra Pimpri-Chinchwad (Pune) [19] Bajaj Auto Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [45] Force Motors Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [46] Mahindra Navistar Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [45] Force Motors Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Pimpri Chinchwad (Pune) [40] Premier Automobiles Limited Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Nagpur Mahindra & Mahindra Farm Tractor
> 
> List of vehicle plants in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Automotive industry in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *In a short period of time after liberalization, India has emerged as Asia's third largest exporter of passenger cars, behind Japan and South Korea, second fastest growing automobile market in the world (after China), and sixth largest passenger car and commercial vehicle manufacturing industry in the world! In 2011, there were 3,695 factories producing automotive parts in all of India. *
> 
> 
> 
> Now enjoy this crazy bus stunt show from Finland!


I was forced to post pictures otherwise some of you might not have believed on ma words only
Seriously? again!! ohh  
When did i say bus is the only option?
People travel on airways and trains too
The country is small thus its doesn't take so long to reach destinations as like India
Bus is economical 
What the passengers will do if they don't find the buses running in India suitable for long distance  
Only option remain,Airway

Yeah i mean't to say the same thing,Chassis+Body



Rain Man said:


> I can say something like that for all those photos of supposedly "Bangladeshi buses"!!
> 
> @Bilal9


I must die now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> When did i say bus is the only option?
> People travel on airways and trains too



There is not much domestic air travel or good quality train service in Bangladesh, lack of air travel I can understand though, it's a small country. However, bus remains the primary mode of long distance travel in Bangladesh. 



Shimz said:


> What the passengers will do if they don't find the buses running in India suitable for long distance
> Only option remain,Airway



No matter how good the bus is, air travel followed by train remain the fastest and most comfortable mode of traveling, and we have it. Besides, we also use bus for shorter distances. 



Shimz said:


> I must die now



Yeah, that's what I also thought when your compatriot was trying to act smart!


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> There is not much domestic air travel or good quality train service in Bangladesh, lack of air travel I can understand though, it's a small country. However, bus remains the primary mode of long distance travel in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how good the bus is, air travel followed by train remain the fastest and most comfortable mode of traveling, and we have it. Besides, we also use bus for shorter distances.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I also thought when your compatriot was trying to act smart!


I tell you something and you just don't wanna go through it or like you are avoiding thus i had to deliver such type of expression
Air travel quite is good but i don't know about the pressure of o passengers on this sector
I also believe not a big difference in train sector cause myself travelled on Rajdhani express Kolkata to Mumbai so nothing to praise or something special on that train i found and i was staying on a cabin so the lavish part was also experienced in the whole train!
Yes Yes Yes Plz try to understand!
I mean't the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!!
You use buses for shorter distance and in our country from the dhaka to the furthest destination is only around 400km then why shouldn't be stick to bus?
Our Air travel is good compared to India without any doubt



Red Star said:


> Good For Bangladesh,
> 
> With these 88 Bus, Bangladesh will Easily Conquer Spain


I never experienced when i showed you all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

@Shimz In past few years CSTC, WBSTC and private operators under JNNURM in Kolkata have come up with plenty of fine AC and non-AC buses for city commuting. Primarily Volvo, Tata Marcopolo and Ashok Leyland Janbus. Some come with free WiFi. The story is same for all major Indian cities 












































Shimz said:


> I also believe not a big difference in train sector cause myself travelled on Rajdhani express Kolkata to Mumbai so nothing to praise or something special on that train i found and i was staying on a cabin so the lavish part was also experienced in the whole train!



I can assure you that there are very few countries, if any at all, that offers you to travel that kind of distance in a Rajdhni Express kind of service at that low price point.  For an even better experience try the tourism specific trains like "Palace on Wheels".

Btw, do try to post some pictures and data about Bangladeshi train service that can match ours! 



Shimz said:


> Our Air travel is good compared to India without any doubt



So what are the domestic airlines in Bangladesh, and what they offer?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> @Shimz In past few years CSTC, WBSTC and private operators under JNNURM in Kolkata have come up with plenty of fine AC and non-AC buses for city commuting. Primarily Volvo, Tata Marcopolo and Ashok Leyland Janbus. Some come with free WiFi. The story is same for all major Indian cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you that there are very few countries, if any at all, that offers you to travel that kind of distance in a Rajdhni Express kind of service at that low price point.  For an even better experience try the tourism specific trains like "Palace on Wheels".
> 
> Btw, do try to post some pictures and data about Bangladeshi train service that can match ours!
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the domestic airlines in Bangladesh, and what they offer?


I LOVE THIS VOLVO B7RLE BUSES <3 
You Make this buses so you can easily use this as city buses with low cost and will be easily get repaired if needed
The price is the main factor!  How much this costs? RS 40-60lakhs ?
If our govt change then surely i hope you will see some good city buses 

What you wanna know about domestic flight?


----------



## SledgeHammer

Shimz said:


> I LOVE THIS VOLVO B7RLE BUSES <3
> You Make this buses so you can easily use this as city buses with low cost and will be easily get repaired if needed
> The price is the main factor!  How much this costs? RS 40-60lakhs ?
> If our govt change then surely i hope you will see some good city buses
> 
> What you wanna know about domestic flight?



Volvo seems to have 3 models with body in India, 8400, 9400 and 9400 multi-axle, and 2 types of chasis, B7R and B9R. I am not an expert in buses though! 

buses - buses : Volvo Buses India

chassis - Chassis : Volvo Buses India

Prices should be more than 40-60 lakhs, probably in 75-85 lakhs range.

Leave alone the domestic flights for now!


----------



## Saiful Islam

I can remember going from Hazrat Shahjala Airport to Sylhet with the Gulf Air buses in 09...They were very nice.


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> @Bilal9 TATA is the *world's 4th largest bus manufacturer* (As per TATA website, though Wikipedia says it is fourth-largest truck manufacturer, and second-largest bus manufacturer by volume) with exports in dozens of foreign countries, TATA also own some of the leading international brands in automobile sector. Tata Motors has auto manufacturing and assembly plants in Jamshedpur, Pantnagar, Lucknow, Sanand, Dhanwad and Pune in India, as well as in Argentina, South Africa, Thailand, and the United Kingdom. It has research and development centres in Pune, Jamshedpur, Lucknow, and Dharwad, India, and in South Korea, Spain, and the United Kingdom.
> 
> Now TATA has launched a new line in truck segment, check this:
> 
> Tata Prima | Tata Tippers | Tractor Trailers in India
> 
> Tata Prima Truck | Tractor & Trailers - India | Trucks in India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And new TATA Divo, Marcopolo and Starbus.



I'm really getting bored with this.

Every one of those new truck designs from Tata (that you pasted images of) was in the Loser Daewoo Truck line-up before Tata bought loser bankrupt Daewoo. 

It's not like Tata designed these trucks or anything. Tata bought Daewoo so they could improve their truck lineup. The old Mercedes based designs were getting too long in the tooth.

So what's changed - other than slapping the Tata badge on it? Nothing. Same loser truck product that made Daewoo go bankrupt in the first place.

Might impress the Indian truck buyer used to shoddy products. Not in our corner of the world.

Same with Tata Marcopolo bus and Starbus lineup. Someday it will have bang-for-the-rupee I guess....

And have you no shame??

Comparing a vedic superpower of a country with ours? We have roughly half the GDP of India (though admittedly more toilets per capita).

Sharm ki baat....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> Your AC bus seats are also nothing extraordinary. And how those are superior in any way to the buses of Indian luxury bus operators? Check again: indian luxury bus interiors - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> And what it is?




Apna-ko is tarha sharm dena to sahih nahi hai,

see following link - it's a Filipino bus service called Northstar....this is not in India (as I stated before). Copy-pasting is a bad habit....looks like a local filipino intercity bus built on a Hyundai chassis (but not Hyundai Universe).

Inside Northstar 788 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> I didn't expect you to post pictures of aeroplanes here!! I just said that bus is your primary, rather only option, not for us.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we have manufacturing plants producing full body buses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *List of automotive plants in India
> 
> State* *Location* *Manufacturer* *Class*
> Andhra Pradesh Sri City Isuzu Motors Commercial vehicles
> Andhra Pradesh Satyavedu Hero MotoCorp Two wheelers
> Telangana Zahirabad Mahindra & Mahindra Commercial vehicles
> Haryana Dharuhera Hero Honda Two wheelers
> Haryana Gurgaon Harley-Davidson India Two wheelers
> Haryana Gurgaon [1] Hero Honda Two wheelers
> Haryana Faridabad [2] India Yamaha Motor Private Limited Two wheelers
> Haryana Manesar [3] Honda Two wheelers
> Haryana Gurgaon [4] Suzuki Two wheelers
> Haryana Gurgaon Maruti Suzuki Passenger vehicles
> Haryana Manesar [5] Maruti Suzuki Passenger vehicles
> Himachal Pradesh Nalagarh [6] TVS Motors Two wheelers
> Himachal Pradesh Amb [7] International Cars & Motors Limited Passenger vehicles
> Himachal Pradesh Parwanoo [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Jharkhand Jamshedpur[9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur [10] Mahindra & Mahindra Two wheelers
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur [11] Eicher Motors Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur [12] Hindustan Motors Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur MAN Force Trucks Private Limited Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Mandideep [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Madhya Pradesh Pithampur CNH Industrial Excavators,back hoe loaders.
> Punjab Nawanshahar[13] SML Isuzu Limited Commercial vehicles
> Punjab Hoshiarpur [14] International Tractors Limited (Sonalika Group) Farm Tractors & Agri Equipments
> Rajasthan Tapukara [15] Honda Cars India Passenger vehicles
> Rajasthan Alwar [16] Ashok Leyland Limited Commercial vehicles
> Rajasthan Alwar[8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Rajasthan Neemrana [17] Hero MotoCorp Two wheelers
> Rajasthan Tapukara [3] Honda Two wheelers
> Rajasthan Jaipur Mahindra & Mahindra Farm Tractors
> Uttar Pradesh Surajpur [2] India Yamaha Motor Private Limited Two wheelers
> Uttar Pradesh Greater Noida [15] Honda Siel Cars India Passenger vehicles
> Uttar Pradesh Greater Noida [18] New Holland Agriculture / CHN TACTORS
> Uttar Pradesh Lucknow [9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
> Uttarakhand Haridwar [1] Hero Honda Two wheelers
> Uttarakhand Pantnagar [19] Bajaj Auto Two wheelers
> Uttarakhand Pantnagar[16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
> Uttarakhand Pantnagar[9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
> Uttarakhand Haridwar Mahindra & Mahindra Commercial vehicles
> Karnataka Mysore [6] TVS Motor Two wheelers
> Karnataka Narasapura Honda Motorcycles Two wheelers
> Karnataka Bangalore [20] Mahindra REVA Electric Vehicles Passenger vehicles
> Karnataka Bidadi [21] Toyota Kirloskar Motor Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Karnataka Bangalore [21] Toyota Kirloskar Motor Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Karnataka Bangalore [22] Scania Commercial Vehicles India Private Limited Commercial vehicles
> Karnataka Doddaballapur [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Karnataka Dharwad [9] Tata Motors Commercial vehicles
> Karnataka Hoskote [23] Volvo Buses India Private Limited Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Hosur[6] TVS Motor Two wheelers
> Tamil Nadu Chennai [24] Royal Enfield Two wheelers
> Tamil Nadu Chennai Yamaha Two wheelers
> Tamil Nadu Chennai Daimler Manufactures trucks and buses
> Tamil Nadu Chennai BMW India Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Maraimalai Nagar [25] Ford India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Sriperumbudur [26] Hyundai Motor India Limited Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Tiruvallur [12] Mitsubishi Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Oragadam [27] Renault India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Oragadam [28] Nissan Motor India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Ennore [16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Hosur [16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Oragadam BharatBenz Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Hosur[29] Kamaz Vectra Motors Limited Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Chennai [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Kalladipatti [8] TAFE Tractors Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Hosur[6] TVS Motor Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Thiruvallur[30] Caterpillar India Pvt. Ltd. Commercial vehicles
> Tamil Nadu Thiruvallur Hindustan Motors Passenger vehicles
> West Bengal Hindmotor [12] Hindustan Motors Passenger/Commercial
> Gujarat Halol [31] General Motors India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Gujarat Sanand[9] Tata Motors Passenger vehicles
> Gujarat Bhuj[32] Asia Motor Works AMW Commercial vehicles
> Gujarat Sanand ford motors Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Baramati (Pune) Piaggio & C. SpA Two wheelers
> Maharashtra Pune, Ahmednagar [33] Kinetic Engineering Limited Two wheelers
> Maharashta Talegaon Dabhade [34] General Motors India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashta Talegaon Dabhade [35] CASE NEW HOLLAND INDIA Agriculture Equipment,combines
> Maharashta Ranjangaon [36] Tata Motors Passenger vehicles
> Maharashta Pune [37] Fiat India Automobiles Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Nashik [38] Mahindra & Mahindra Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [39] Mercedes-Benz India Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Pimpri-Chinchwad (Pune) [40] Premier Automobiles Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Pimpri-Chinchwad (Pune) [9] Jaguar & Land Rover [41] Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Aurangabad [42] Audi India Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Aurangabad [43] Skoda Auto India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [44] Volkswagen India Private Limited Passenger vehicles
> Maharashtra Bhandara[16] Ashok Leyland Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Kandivali, Mumbai Mahindra & Mahindra Passenger vehicles, Farm Tractors
> Maharashtra Pimpri-Chinchwad (Pune) [19] Bajaj Auto Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [45] Force Motors Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [46] Mahindra Navistar Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Chakan (Pune) [45] Force Motors Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Pimpri Chinchwad (Pune) [40] Premier Automobiles Limited Commercial vehicles
> Maharashtra Nagpur Mahindra & Mahindra Farm Tractor
> 
> List of vehicle plants in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Automotive industry in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *In a short period of time after liberalization, India has emerged as Asia's third largest exporter of passenger cars, behind Japan and South Korea, second fastest growing automobile market in the world (after China), and sixth largest passenger car and commercial vehicle manufacturing industry in the world! In 2011, there were 3,695 factories producing automotive parts in all of India. *
> 
> 
> 
> Now enjoy this crazy bus stunt show from Finland!



Garbage times infinity is simply more Garbage.

Your products are good for use in your country and not for ours.

The place for an overwhelming majority Indian transport products in our country is where the Aam Janta (Apamor JonoShadharon) will use it meaning low-grade basic transports. This is not an insult. a majority of the demand is in that segment where in-town buses, short distance commuter transport etc. Unfortunately even there Indian transport products fail to live up to basic expectations for a basic product.

For city usage average US-origin buses (Progoti-assembled 'Superior' buses in Bangladesh) live up to twenty some odd years, Japanese buses (Isuzu, Hino chassis) live at least ten years. Even Chinese buses live at least five to seven years locally.

For Indian buses the average life here is less than two years. I think that people have a reason to have beef with that.

Cheating and fraud is the lifeblood of Indian transport products and Indian engineering with very few exceptions. It is not just us saying it, it is known in India itself.

When HANIF Bus lines (Bangladesh) had a need for importing Volvo B9R 9400XL Multi-axle buses, they went and imported from Sweden and not from India. If people hear its an Indian bus, they're not going to get on it. Plain and Simple.

Soon they will import 9700 series as well.

BTW Chinese buses will soon take over the market in India. The cost and value proposition is simply unparalleled by anything India makes.

We may have a reason for not making bus chassis - the size of our market. What's India's excuse for not living up to world standards and scale on that (a la China)?

Take a look at how many companies make buses in China (not auto-rickshaws, not two-wheelers, not shitty 800cc death-traps and certainly not bus bodies being banged on at roadside dhabas). They make sh*t that doesn't even exist as a category in India - like tri-articulated buses and luxury double-decker commuters.

Try to live up to that scale.

buses and coaches-china buses,china coaches,china buses price,china buses picture-www.chinabuses.org


----------



## Bangla25

Whe should not be doing any trade with India whatsoever.


----------



## Bilal9

Volvo 9400 6X2 B9R Multi-axle Coach inducted by Hanif Enterprises - imported from Sweden. Running DAC-CTG-CXB. Fare around Tk.1100 one way. This will become common standard for luxury travel locally.


----------



## Shimz

Bilal9 said:


> Volvo 9400 6X2 B9R Multi-axle Coach inducted by Hanif Enterprises - imported from Sweden. Running DAC-CTG-CXB. Fare around Tk.1100 one way. This will become common standard for luxury travel locally.


This buses were imported from India(Volvo Asian Plant)
Sweden is too far and its also about regions  
Thus the interior sucks but thank god the seats got replaced as it touched the soil
The ticket price is around 1700 E Class & 2000 B Class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Bilal9 said:


> I'm really getting bored with this.
> 
> Every one of those new truck designs from Tata (that you pasted images of) was in the Loser Daewoo Truck line-up before Tata bought loser bankrupt Daewoo.
> 
> It's not like Tata designed these trucks or anything. Tata bought Daewoo so they could improve their truck lineup. The old Mercedes based designs were getting too long in the tooth.
> 
> So what's changed - other than slapping the Tata badge on it? Nothing. Same loser truck product that made Daewoo go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Might impress the Indian truck buyer used to shoddy products. Not in our corner of the world.
> 
> Same with Tata Marcopolo bus and Starbus lineup. Someday it will have bang-for-the-rupee I guess....
> 
> And have you no shame??
> 
> *Comparing a vedic superpower of a country with ours? We have roughly half the GDP of India (though admittedly more toilets per capita).*
> 
> Sharm ki baat....



Wow wow.. 200 billion gdp comparing itself with 2 trillion with India. The last time I checked Bang GDP is just 10% of India. No wonder extremists are gaining ground with BD with "less" academic knowledge. 

PS: VOLVO buses are manufatured in India. And so are Mercedes Benz Buses. 

Bye Bye .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Wow wow.. 200 billion gdp comparing itself with 2 trillion with India. The last time I checked Bang GDP is just 10% of India. No wonder extremists are gaining ground with BD with "less" academic knowledge.
> 
> PS: VOLVO buses are manufatured in India. And so are Mercedes Benz Buses.
> 
> Bye Bye .



Ignorant trolling comments notwithstanding - there are more extremists on your side of the border than ours. Ours is a secular govt. unlike yours with a semi-militant Hindu agenda.

Voters on your side of the border - as always, are basically impotent doormats who take it all while lying down. Try that in our country, won't fly.

We gave millions of our lives for nothing but a simple language. Then your coward troops come in at the last minute and take credit.

On your side - the best struggle is, stopping eating.

BTW - just to clarify, Volvo 9400xl models are not 'made' in India. They 'build' bus bodies in the Bangalore plant on top of imported chassis and engine which is done all over in tens of thousands of roadside workshops and Dhabas in India. But 'build' won't be the right word. They basically glue panels to frames using industrial automotive adhesives - instead of welding them. I don't know how long glued panels would last in Bangladesh weather...Good Luck Hanif....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> I'm really getting bored with this.
> 
> Every one of those new truck designs from Tata (that you pasted images of) was in the Loser Daewoo Truck line-up before Tata bought loser bankrupt Daewoo.
> 
> It's not like Tata designed these trucks or anything. Tata bought Daewoo so they could improve their truck lineup. The old Mercedes based designs were getting too long in the tooth.
> 
> So what's changed - other than slapping the Tata badge on it? Nothing. Same loser truck product that made Daewoo go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Might impress the Indian truck buyer used to shoddy products. Not in our corner of the world.
> 
> Same with Tata Marcopolo bus and Starbus lineup. Someday it will have bang-for-the-rupee I guess....
> 
> And have you no shame??
> 
> Comparing a vedic superpower of a country with ours? We have roughly half the GDP of India (though admittedly more toilets per capita).
> 
> Sharm ki baat....



Stupid argument, Tata owns Daewoo heavy vehicles business, just like the way GM owns many brands, when you own something, it's yours.



> Might impress the Indian truck buyer used to shoddy products. Not in our corner of the world.



You know your country is too poor and too underdeveloped and too insignificant to brag like this? It's Bangladesh, not a Scandinavian country! In "Your corner of the world" truck drivers don't really drive multi-axle air-conditioned Mercedes trucks, you need to come to your senses. 



> We have roughly half the GDP of India



No, you don't.



Bilal9 said:


> Apna-ko is tarha sharm dena to sahih nahi hai,
> 
> see following link - it's a Filipino bus service called Northstar....this is not in India (as I stated before). Copy-pasting is a bad habit....looks like a local filipino intercity bus built on a Hyundai chassis (but not Hyundai Universe).
> 
> Inside Northstar 788 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Yeah, a Filipino bus operator can have such bus interiors, a Bangladeshi bus can have such bus interiors (as shown), but an Indian bus operator can't have such bus interiors, anything else? Now you will say my car is not my car because such a car was seen on Singapore roads.



Bilal9 said:


> Garbage times infinity is simply more Garbage.
> 
> Your products are good for use in your country and not for ours.
> 
> The place for an overwhelming majority Indian transport products in our country is where the Aam Janta (Apamor JonoShadharon) will use it meaning low-grade basic transports. This is not an insult. a majority of the demand is in that segment where in-town buses, short distance commuter transport etc. Unfortunately even there Indian transport products fail to live up to basic expectations for a basic product.
> 
> For city usage average US-origin buses (Progoti-assembled 'Superior' buses in Bangladesh) live up to twenty some odd years, Japanese buses (Isuzu, Hino chassis) live at least ten years. Even Chinese buses live at least five to seven years locally.
> 
> For Indian buses the average life here is less than two years. I think that people have a reason to have beef with that.
> 
> Cheating and fraud is the lifeblood of Indian transport products and Indian engineering with very few exceptions. It is not just us saying it, it is known in India itself.
> 
> When HANIF Bus lines (Bangladesh) had a need for importing Volvo B9R 9400XL Multi-axle buses, they went and imported from Sweden and not from India. If people hear its an Indian bus, they're not going to get on it. Plain and Simple.
> 
> Soon they will import 9700 series as well.
> 
> BTW Chinese buses will soon take over the market in India. The cost and value proposition is simply unparalleled by anything India makes.
> 
> We may have a reason for not making bus chassis - the size of our market. What's India's excuse for not living up to world standards and scale on that (a la China)?
> 
> Take a look at how many companies make buses in China (not auto-rickshaws, not two-wheelers, not shitty 800cc death-traps and certainly not bus bodies being banged on at roadside dhabas). They make sh*t that doesn't even exist as a category in India - like tri-articulated buses and luxury double-decker commuters.
> 
> Try to live up to that scale.
> 
> buses and coaches-china buses,china coaches,china buses price,china buses picture-www.chinabuses.org





> For Indian buses the average life here is less than two years. I think that people have a reason to have beef with that.



We are not responsible for general lack of quality education and technical knowledge among Bangladeshis, what can we do if they don't know how to maintain a bus?



> When HANIF Bus lines (Bangladesh) had a need for importing Volvo B9R 9400XL Multi-axle buses, they went and imported from Sweden and not from India. If people hear its an Indian bus, they're not going to get on it. Plain and Simple.



More bragging, only this time it was busted by your own countryman! Below........!  



Shimz said:


> *This buses were imported from India(Volvo Asian Plant)*





Bilal9 said:


> BTW - just to clarify, Volvo 9400xl models are not 'made' in India. They 'build' bus bodies in the Bangalore plant on top of imported chassis and engine which is done all over in tens of thousands of roadside workshops and Dhabas in India. But 'build' won't be the right word. They basically glue panels to frames using industrial automotive adhesives - instead of welding them. I don't know how long glued panels would last in Bangladesh weather...Good Luck Hanif....



More garbage! 

buses - buses : Volvo Buses India

chassis - Chassis : Volvo Buses India



Bilal9 said:


> there are more extremists on your side of the border than ours. Ours is a secular govt. unlike yours with a semi-militant Hindu agenda.



Off topic, but did any other atheist or Hindu blogger got butchered last week in your "Secular" Bangladesh?  



Bilal9 said:


> We gave millions of our lives for nothing but a simple language. Then your coward troops come in at the last minute and take credit.



Thank god that the coward troops came to your rescue, otherwise rest of the millions would have to give their lives too! Btw, open a new thread if you want to discuss this.



Bilal9 said:


> On your side - the best struggle is, stopping eating.



Quite ironically, your people were mostly invisible during the freedom movement against British, were they too coward to face the British? 

Feel free to open a fresh thread and tag me. Here this discussion is off-topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

I think this thread has outlived its purpose.

The short an skinny is....India has always been the source of too many shoddy products in the world. I would not touch Indian engineered products with a ten-foot pole.

Your manufacturers cut so many corners that they can't be called even Asian class - forget world class. This is done to bring costs down as your market is hyper-sensitive to a fault for purchase price-point.

This is especially true for capital machinery especially textile machinery or revenue earning vehicles like buses and taxis. 

Ask the unfortunate investors in our country who started with an Indian-sourced textile plant and/or the shoddy taxis that lasted about a year on Dhaka roads. Those guys are really close to enrolling in depression-intervention treatment.



Rain Man said:


> We are not responsible for general lack of quality education and technical knowledge among Bangladeshis, what can we do if they don't know how to maintain a bus?



Really? Is this lame thing all you could have as a comeback?? When we've been maintaining the best vehicles like HINO and any other Japanese brands? We have maintained locally made multi-axle buses for far longer (since early nineties) than in India. Your forebears rode around at that time in those smokey and sh!tty Ashok Leyland buses built on truck chassis. You guys only now (in the last decade) have a few nice buses with nice seats, so... salay India-bhi Amrika ho gaya.

Talk about aukat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> Stupid argument, Tata owns Daewoo heavy vehicles business, just like the way GM owns many brands, when you own something, it's yours.
> 
> 
> 
> You know your country is too poor and too underdeveloped and too insignificant to brag like this? It's Bangladesh, not a Scandinavian country! In "Your corner of the world" truck drivers don't really drive multi-axle air-conditioned Mercedes trucks, you need to come to your senses.
> Hahahah...more garbage comments...!Stop googling and if you can then come and have a look at us! You need to understand to lead a simple life our countrymen needs to work so hard and this is because the country is small and the price of every thing is comparatively higher then India! You know how big is India?How much got developed?Plz i need to know
> 
> 
> No, you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a Filipino bus operator can have such bus interiors, a Bangladeshi bus can have such bus interiors (as shown), but an Indian bus operator can't have such bus interiors, anything else? Now you will say my car is not my car because such a car was seen on Singapore roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not responsible for general lack of quality education and technical knowledge among Bangladeshis, what can we do if they don't know how to maintain a bus?
> 
> 
> 
> More bragging, only this time it was busted by your own countryman! Below........!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More garbage!
> 
> buses - buses : Volvo Buses India
> 
> chassis - Chassis : Volvo Buses India
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic, but did any other atheist or Hindu blogger got butchered last week in your "Secular" Bangladesh?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god that the coward troops came to your rescue, otherwise rest of the millions would have to give their lives too! Btw, open a new thread if you want to discuss this.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite ironically, your people were mostly invisible during the freedom movement against British, were they too coward to face the British?
> 
> Feel free to open a fresh thread and tag me. Here this discussion is off-topic.


Money can buy stuffs but not class just remember! Though you,me and they know tata owns them but we also know who has done what to take the company that far so use your brain rather then showing those paper works  

Indian's can never have such interior for everyday people and this is because the Indian's are too cheap.I am not the only one you will get saying rather you ask any bangladeshi's  We are poor but still we lead a more joyful life in our travelling

Problem is this brands are Indian thus you can't see any lack!Daewoo buses were imported like one year before importing those al buses but yet you will find more of those daewoo buses more then al so there should be some reason and Improting Daewoo parts are more harder then importing al parts but still they are useless! In Bangladesh,I am forced to say that Tata and Al compared to other brands are shit.......shit!! Please you don't speak,you,I guess what you call like somthing "Swami" I know thus say but when you don't know you shouldn't speak loser! 

Hahaha..you just a childish old man! India is the only option to get volvo's from and the we had no more choice

Where you guys been when we were at the mid point of war? You guys came when we bangali's were almost free and we bangali's thus hate you losers for taking the credit all alone.Its not like you have taken nothing in retur rather many things got transferred under thin layer of protecting! Shoot all those paper works cause we know more then those writiers who just heard from people but we witnessed every thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> I think this thread has outlived its purpose.
> 
> The short an skinny is....India has always been the source of too many shoddy products in the world. I would not touch Indian engineered products with a ten-foot pole.
> 
> Your manufacturers cut so many corners that they can't be called even Asian class - forget world class. This is done to bring costs down as your market is hyper-sensitive to a fault for purchase price-point.
> 
> This is especially true for capital machinery especially textile machinery or revenue earning vehicles like buses and taxis.
> 
> Ask the unfortunate investors in our country who started with an Indian-sourced textile plant and/or the shoddy taxis that lasted about a year on Dhaka roads. Those guys are really close to enrolling in depression-intervention treatment.



Still your most industries, no matter how minuscule they are, are run by mostly the Indian experts using Indian machinery and expertise. Btw, which taxis you sourced from us that lasted for one year? You are increasingly making less and less sense! 



Bilal9 said:


> Really? Is this lame thing all you could have as a comeback?? When we've been maintaining the best vehicles like HINO and any other Japanese brands? We have maintained locally made multi-axle buses for far longer (since early nineties) than in India. Your forebears rode around at that time in those smokey and sh!tty Ashok Leyland buses built on truck chassis. You guys only now (in the last decade) have a few nice buses with nice seats, so... salay India-bhi Amrika ho gaya.
> 
> Talk about aukat...



Just re-posting a post of @Roybot 

"These buses were bought under Indian line of credit.

And Bangladeshis probably don't know, but these buses are made Ashok Leyland/Irizar JV. Irizar is a European bus manufacturing company, now even European products are not goo enough for Bangladeshis.

*Let me remind the Bangladeshis of the 50 Volvos they bought from Sweden.*







Pricey double-deckers of BRTC lie useless

Nothing is good enough for Bangladeshis, even if it is for the rest of the world.."



Shimz said:


> Money can buy stuffs but not class just remember! Though you,me and they know tata owns them but we also know who has done what to take the company that far so use your brain rather then showing those paper works
> 
> Indian's can never have such interior for everyday people and this is because the Indian's are too cheap.I am not the only one you will get saying rather you ask any bangladeshi's  We are poor but still we lead a more joyful life in our travelling



Bangladesh also doesn't use luxury buses for city routes, these are used for long routes, these designs are not suitable for city routes. Your city buses are shitty! 



Shimz said:


> Problem is this brands are Indian thus you can't see any lack!Daewoo buses were imported like one year before importing those al buses but yet you will find more of those daewoo buses more then al so there should be some reason and Improting Daewoo parts are more harder then importing al parts but still they are useless! In Bangladesh,I am forced to say that Tata and Al compared to other brands are shit.......shit!! Please you don't speak,you,I guess what you call like somthing "Swami" I know thus say but when you don't know you shouldn't speak loser!
> 
> Hahaha..you just a childish old man! India is the only option to get volvo's from and the we had no more choice



I never said that Tata and Ashok Leyland buses are comparable to Mercedes buses, both in terms of quality and price, I am just saying that Bangladeshis also use those buses, and not ONLY Mercedes and Volvos!  And newer models of Tata and Ashok Leyland quite comfortable also.



Shimz said:


> Where you guys been when we were at the mid point of war? You guys came when we bangali's were almost free and we bangali's thus hate you losers for taking the credit all alone.Its not like you have taken nothing in retur rather many things got transferred under thin layer of protecting! Shoot all those paper works cause we know more then those writiers who just heard from people but we witnessed every thing



We were there from the very beginning of Bangladesh freedom movement, in fact we were there even before it started. 

And when it started, we provided you finance, arms & ammunition, people, training camps, intelligence, strategy, command and control centres, shelter to fall back, and so on.....! More importantly, we blocked all Pakistani efforts to send supply and reinforcements (including their airforce and navy) to its stranded soldiers in east, without which you guys would have been slaughtered. 

Finally, we went in when we felt even that was not enough, and too many lives (your people's lives) are being lost! 

And you guys bad mouth about us, you don't need be grateful, but at least don't be ungrateful ........!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> Same with Tata Marcopolo bus and Starbus lineup. Someday it will have bang-for-the-rupee I guess....



Marcopolo makes far better buses than any Bangladeshi coach maker 



Bilal9 said:


> Every one of those new truck designs from Tata (that you pasted images of) was in the Loser Daewoo Truck line-up before Tata bought loser bankrupt Daewoo.
> 
> It's not like Tata designed these trucks or anything. Tata bought Daewoo so they could improve their truck lineup. The old Mercedes based designs were getting too long in the tooth.
> 
> So what's changed - other than slapping the Tata badge on it? Nothing. Same loser truck product that made Daewoo go bankrupt in the first place.



Is that some sort of joke?Tata acquired Daewoo Commercial Vehicle Company in 2002.Tata prima was introduced only in 2008.



Bilal9 said:


> BTW Chinese buses will soon take over the market in India. The cost and value proposition is simply unparalleled by anything India makes.


 wouldn't ever happen.



Bilal9 said:


> The above is a picture of a seven-star multi-axle (three axle) super luxury bus by SVLL Scania (Siddhi Vinayak Logistics Ltd. - SCANIA JV). This is _the_ epitome of luxury travel in India.



It is based on a Scania Metrolink HD 14.5.Only the interior is modified








Bilal9 said:


> The above are CBU *imported *buses (not Made in India) used by OLIVEA Travels



Again,they aren't.Those are modified Volvo 9400px 



Bilal9 said:


> This is an Ashok Leyland 'Luxura Magical India Bus'



Ashok Leyland luxura is available as a chassis as well as fully built body



Shimz said:


> First know then speak & don't drive it reverse tho! Look at them  ! Deshi Made Bodies on Scania,Hino,Mitsubishi



looks ugly



Bilal9 said:


> Finally - they settled on some economical AC coaches and some special Railway Locomotives from CLW to avail of the Indian credit.



LHB coaches and WDM 3A locos are far more than what Bangladeshis deserve.While much of your track is still metre gauge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I find this especially hilarious when citizens of a 'Vedic Supa Powa' gloat and jump around like pre-teen school girls over a bunch of buses and try to pronounce the superiority of their buses over ours.

Its clear that this is such a big deal over in India where things were in such sh!tty state for so long that a few good buses mean so much...


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> I find this especially hilarious when citizens of a 'Vedic Supa Powa' gloat and jump around like pre-teen school girls over a bunch of buses and try to pronounce the superiority of their buses over ours.
> 
> Its clear that this is such a big deal over in India where things were in such sh!tty state for so long that a few good buses mean so much...



Keep crying bong...Face the truth..Much of your buses look like the ones @Rain Man posted,your railways are still metre guage toy trains,your highways are mostly 2 lane and you cannot even engineer a proverbial moped engine...And you may continue to boast about those coasters & landing craft you make.



Bilal9 said:


> Indian buses are not all up to International standard yet. Their body quality improved (I'd say leapfrogged ahead) only after they made JV's with spanish bus mfrs. (Irizar etc.). Both Tata and TVS did this. Maybe others too.



What kind of BS is this ?The traditional bus manufacturers in India are Tata & Ashok Leyland.TVS is a mere bodybuilder which traditionally makes AL bodies as it is located far south.The first rear engine bus chassis were introduced by Ashok leyland in late late seventies & first fully built rear engine buses were introduced Neoplan coaches assembled by Kirloskar in the early eighties.

When Volvo entered Indian markets in the early 2000s,they made a JV with Azad for building bus bodies.Today they make their own.Sutlej made bus bodies for Mercedes Benz.Before that they use to make their own rear engine coaches & chassis-by sourcing engine from cummins,gearbox from ZF etc.these were called 'luxia's.SML makes Isuzu bus bodies 



Bilal9 said:


> But Tata and TVS have the same sub-par power train in Tata and TVS buses. Body quality only goes so far. No offense Indian brothers. Just what you are stuck with because your Indian manufacturers want to cut corners.



Again,TVS is not a bus manufacturer.And much better powertrains are offered now






Marcopolo Paradiso body on a Tata LPO 2038 chassis



Bilal9 said:


> In Bangladesh we can have better powertrain options (HINO, HYUNDAI, VOLVO, SCANIA, MAN, DEUTZ, even Chinese, which all have better and more modern power-train option than Indian products) - even if it costs a few dollars more. Bus Manufacturers and Bus-riders here are willing to pay for it. They universally look down on Indian buses because they need more maintenance (low quality parts). It is very bad PR and continues to this day.



Again,Tata & Leyland do not compete in the segments you mentioned - even Tata/AL rear engine coaches compete with SML Isuzus for tier 2 category .Tata is entering the tri axle segment,and only in this segment does they've to compete with the Scania's & Volvos.In the segments you mentioned,Indian firms prefer buying fully built Volvo/Mercedes Benz/Scania buses



Bilal9 said:


> I find this especially hilarious when citizens of a 'Vedic Supa Powa'



Try comparing Motor Vehicles per 1,000 people...I laughed my head off after reading the data..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Marcopolo makes far better buses than any Bangladeshi coach maker


*This is Tata City bus before Marcopolo JV (built on a 1950's vintage MBZ truck chassis)...in Bangladesh called 'Murir Tin' (Murukku Container) because the sheetmetal is so flimsy and buckled all the time. Eita Bus-er kono jaat?*





*This is Tata City bus after Marcopolo JV*




As history shows - some Bhartiya genes only improve after some 'infusion' of foreign genes. Still they tried to and succeeded in cheapening the look (Indian-izing exercise) by putting in the antiquated Tata headlamps. Thanks Tata!

If we decided to make AC City buses I'm sure ours would be better because our standards are a bit higher. That's why Indian buses aren't popular in our country in general except for the absolute lower class.

While you may pretend otherwise - any visitor to India knows the condition of your quality buses and bus transportation in general (this is in Jaisalmer). *But I digress - ours aren't any better. But we don't try to be delusional either...*





More examples of your nicely designed high quality bus that burst into flames and kill all its occupants after hitting a culvert...*And looks like this is a luxury AC bus...these things are death traps.*
Rescuers and others gather at the site of a bus accident at Mehabubnagar district of southern Indian state of Andhra Pradesh, Oct. 30, 2013. Forty-five people were charred to death when a bus in which they were aboard caught fire in the southern Indian state of Andhra Pradesh on Wednesday, the police said. (Xinhua/Stringer)








> Is that some sort of joke?Tata acquired Daewoo Commercial Vehicle Company in 2002.Tata prima was introduced only in 2008.


Tata Prima as a line are identical copies of the Daewoo Truck models existing prior to the Tata Merger. It took Tata Engineers six years to introduce these model changes in India. Super-fast, like all things in India.



> looks ugly


That is subjective. Pardon us for not draping it in 'Ganda flowers' or painting a saffron 'Mangal Tilak' in front of it. Which would conform to the current RSS/Shiv Sena beauty standards.



> LHB coaches and WDM 3A locos are far more than what Bangladeshis deserve.While much of your track is still metre gauge.


Leave it to an Indian to dictate to us what we do and don't deserve! Thanks for the laugh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> *This is Tata City bus after Marcopolo JV*



Did I ever say Tata made good bus bodies before ?And FYI first bus body wasn't even made by Tata 



Bilal9 said:


> Tata Prima as a line are identical copies of the Daewoo Truck models existing prior to the Tata Merger. It took Tata Engineers six years to introduce these model changes in India. Super-fast, like all things in India.



Nice BS troll.



Bilal9 said:


> If we decided to make AC City buses I'm sure ours would be better because our standards are a bit higher



Yeah right.And if you decide to attempt a mars mission,it would reach Jupiter instead,Since your 'standards' always way too high..



Bilal9 said:


> While you may pretend otherwise - any visitor to India knows the condition of your quality buses and bus transportation



No one claimed all our buses are made on Volvo Chassis.But I can post pictures of city buses in Indian tier 2/tier 3 cities which looks much better than any other in Dhaka



Bilal9 said:


> culvert...*And looks like this is a luxury AC bus...these things are death traps.*



Bangladeshi made bus on Hino Chassis after a crash.






Nothing to say about Motor Vehicles per 1,000 people data ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Did I ever say Tata made good bus bodies before ?And FYI first bus body wasn't even made by Tata



I have nothing to say except the high-quality pot metal rear axle in a Tata truck collapsed at will.


----------



## gslv mk3

What's the problem with these guys ?Delusional...



asad71 said:


> You guys are far behind us in shipbuilding










Bilal9 said:


> I have nothing to say except the high-quality pot metal rear axle in a Tata truck collapsed at will.



Pathetic troll Lorry Gets Stuck In The Mud! – Chennai Plus

These Bangladeshis ,when they talk about their country,already a regional power - becoming a superpower in the long term plans..beyond 2030s...But they think they've already overtaken a regional power..Lungi regional power..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Marcopolo Paradiso



Yeah thanks for tipping us off to avoid that model. Powertrain is important and Tata/AL has to be avoided like the plague.


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> Yeah thanks for tipping us off to avoid that model..



We aren't selling them to countries where there are only 2 vehicles per thousand people.



> Powertrain is important and Tata/AL has to be avoided like the plague



Come back when your country can design a moped engine.Till then..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> What's the problem with these guys ?Delusional...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic troll Lorry Gets Stuck In The Mud! – Chennai Plus
> 
> These Bangladeshis ,when they talk about their country,already a regional power - becoming a superpower in the long term plans..beyond 2030s...But they think they've already overtaken a regional power..Lungi regional power..lol



How is it delusional when someone buys something (like a bus or a taxi) expecting years if not decades of service and discovers to their chagrin that it is a no-good heap of rust after a couple of years??

Do you get it? 

It's money from their pockets. Sometimes multiple crores of it.

Gone!

Vanished. 

Are they ever going to trust your product again? 

NO!

Get it through your brain. And you keep trumpeting what a world-class automobile manufacturing Supa-Powa you are.

The delusion is all yours!!



gslv mk3 said:


> We aren't selling them to countries where there are only 2 vehicles per thousand people.



I don't think it is meant for the Indian Market. Only for Marcopolo's home market (Brazil).


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> How is it delusional when someone buys something (like a bus or a taxi) expecting years if not decades of service and discovers to their chagrin that it is a no-good heap of rust after a couple of years??



And only Bangladeshis have such problems.. 



Bilal9 said:


> The delusion is all yours!!



meh..quote me after you have made the* ''bomb''*








Bilal9 said:


> I don't think it is meant for the Indian Market. Only for Marcopolo's home market (Brazil).



Nice delusions.Last time I checked they introduced in in our Auto expo..Definitely not for BD where there are only 2 vehicles per 1000 people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> And only Bangladeshis have such problems..
> 
> 
> 
> meh..quote me after you have made the* ''bomb''*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice delusions.Last time I checked they introduced in in our Auto expo..Definitely not for BD where there are only 2 vehicles per 1000 people



Yeah we can exchange lots of choice words here but your 'reputation' is already made up in Dhaka. Just try to sell a bus or truck here and see what they say about Indian items (any item not just trucks or buses)...to say you have a 'PR' problem is the understatement of the century.

And stop with all this 'We don't sell...' sh!t because Bangladesh is still one of the largest markets of Indian vehicles (including motorbikes) period unless and until you can sell some to the Pakistanis. Do your research.


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> And stop with all this 'We don't sell...' sh!t because Bangladesh is still one of the largest markets of Indian vehicles (including motorbikes) period



Oh,I thought super advanced Bangladeshis would need some super-duper western automobiles...



Bilal9 said:


> Just try to sell a bus or truck here and see what they say about Indian items (any item not just trucks or buses)...to say you have a 'PR' problem is the understatement of the century.



Meh..who cares ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Oh,I thought super advanced Bangladeshis would need some super-duper western automobiles...



Spoken like someone with new money.

Ask your parents what kind of WWII era contraption (Amby, Padmini Premier) they used to ride around in even back in the late eighties, if they even had an automobile. Then they graduated to the epitome of the Indian death-trap, the Maruti 800.

Check your aukat before making comments.


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> Ask your parents what kind of WWII era contraption (Amby, Padmini Premier) they used to ride around in even back in the late eighties, if they even had an automobile. Then they graduated to the epitome of the Indian death-trap, the Maruti 800.



And what did Bangladeshis have?A few rich Bangladeshis rode imported toys .Nothing has changed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> I find this especially hilarious when citizens of a 'Vedic Supa Powa' gloat and jump around like pre-teen school girls over a bunch of buses and try to pronounce the superiority of their buses over ours.
> 
> Its clear that this is such a big deal over in India where things were in such sh!tty state for so long that a few good buses mean so much...



We only come in to drill some sense in the heads of some silly delusional Bangladeshis talking big.  



Bilal9 said:


> As history shows - some Bhartiya genes only improve after some 'infusion' of foreign genes.



And history shows that even 'infusion' of foreign genes couldn't improve Bangladeshis!  



Bilal9 said:


> *If we decided to make AC City buses* I'm sure ours would be better because our standards are a bit higher. That's why Indian buses aren't popular in our country in general except for the absolute lower class.



You can't decide to make AC City buses, because you don't have that capability. It's like a beggar saying that if he ever decides to buy a car, it would be a Rolls Royce. 



gslv mk3 said:


> We aren't selling them to countries where there are only 2 vehicles per thousand people.



*WHATT??*  Okay.........and most of them are second-hand Japanese cars already used and discarded by the Japanese!!  



Bilal9 said:


> And stop with all this 'We don't sell...' sh!t *because Bangladesh is still one of the largest markets of Indian vehicles* (including motorbikes) period unless and until you can sell some to the Pakistanis. Do your research.



Are you sure that statement of yours is in line with whatever BS you are claiming here? Last checked, you were claiming that Bangladeshis use only 'phoren' vehicles? 

And btw, Bangladesh is a minuscule country with a minuscule automobile market!  



Bilal9 said:


> Spoken like someone with new money.
> 
> Ask your parents what kind of WWII era contraption (Amby, Padmini Premier) they used to ride around in even back in the late eighties, if they even had an automobile. Then they graduated to the epitome of the Indian death-trap, the Maruti 800.
> 
> Check your aukat before making comments.



And Bangladeshis are still using second-hand Japanese cars already used and discarded by the Japanese!! And you are talking about aukat here!! 


Don't talk big.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> We only come in to drill some sense in the heads of some silly delusional Bangladeshis talking big.
> 
> 
> 
> And history shows that even 'infusion' of foreign genes couldn't improve Bangladeshis!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't decide to make AC City buses, because you don't have that capability. It's like a beggar saying that if he ever decides to buy a car, it would be a Rolls Royce.
> 
> 
> 
> *WHATT??*  Okay.........and most of them are second-hand Japanese cars already used and discarded by the Japanese!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that statement of yours is in line with whatever BS you are claiming here? Last checked, you were claiming that Bangladeshis use only 'phoren' vehicles?
> 
> And btw, Bangladesh is a minuscule country with a minuscule automobile market!
> 
> 
> 
> And Bangladeshis are still using second-hand Japanese cars already used and discarded by the Japanese!! And you are talking about aukat here!!
> 
> 
> Don't talk big.



O dada - kheye deye kaaj nei tomar? I am getting tired of replying your posts.

Why don't you get a nice hobby or something instead of needling us.

Or go hang out in the Indian forum....


----------



## gslv mk3

Rain Man said:


> silly delusional Bangladeshis talking big.



Talk about 'breaking the chicken neck','invading West Bengal & NE India' and 'powdering India to dust'...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Talk about 'breaking the chicken neck','invading West Bengal & NE India' and 'powdering India to dust'...



Nobody's invading anybody. Now can we give it a rest please? Jeez....


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> Nobody's invading anybody.



Your warmonger compatriots claim so..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> O dada - kheye deye kaaj nei tomar? I am getting tired of replying your posts.
> 
> Why don't you get a nice hobby or something instead of needling us.
> 
> Or go hang out in the Indian forum....



This place is more fun! 

And this is my latest hobby! Ar bus keno, deshlai baksho holeo chartam na, otao amader ta beshi bhalo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> This place is more fun!
> 
> And this is my latest hobby! Ar bus keno, deshlai baksho holeo chartam na, otao amader ta beshi bhalo!



Bhalo bhalo - tomader deshlai kiney nio ar shathey kichu unnoto-maner ganja-o kine niyo dhorabar jonno. Kajey debey.


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Bhalo bhalo - tomader deshlai kiney nio ar shathey kichu unnoto-maner ganja-o kine niyo dhorabar jonno. Kajey debey.



ha ha ha! Ami ekta notun "Agune thread" open korchi BD section e, tag korbo!


----------



## alpha q

Shimz said:


> Our Government thought the deal was good but did you know how many people supported this? Its the government who is not traveling on this buses rather the normal citizens are travelling and often facing some problems and thus the complain coming directly from us! *I just didn't understand why going for al or tata whereas we could put on the road Hino ac coaches at more less cost.*...


Because you people dont have that much money, you people need a line of credit of 2 billion dollars from my country, what makes you then super rich??? I guess not...



Shimz said:


> View attachment 221509
> View attachment 221516
> Yeah nice try but nothing impressive but this bus looks a bit like volvo b7r mk3!
> They are also doing the same thing.Making body of own and using Cummin's engine!


Whats up with the looks smarty??? Should we design square tyres to make it look different from volvo buses?



Shimz said:


> Some of our deshi made products i hope you like it
> View attachment 221519
> View attachment 221521
> View attachment 221523
> View attachment 221524
> View attachment 221525
> View attachment 221526
> View attachment 221529
> View attachment 221531


Oh great! Your buses too looks like buses, not much innovation yeah??? I hope engine, transmission, electricals are bangladeshi (deshi) as wel, What not?... Hell atleast chasis must be deshi, again no?



Bilal9 said:


> When I'm talking low quality - this is what I mean. This is a mid-range Indian truck (Tata) and it collided with a tiny *Japanese Microbus*. The front axle broke in two and the windshield broke open. Am I making this up? I hope I was.
> 
> Axles are supposed to be Drop *Forged items*. Not made of low quality monkey-metal or pot-metal (recycled scrap metal).
> 
> Such cost-cutting pervades every phase of Indian manufacture.


Only due to these cost cuttings you people could afford these vehicles unless you are super rich like most bangladeshis.



Khan saheb said:


> Looks like you are ignorant in the field of political economy too.
> Don't loose your hope,you will do better.


Giving a counter argument would be lot easier than claiming someone ignorant.



Shimz said:


> Yeah no doubt cause when you have some well renowned companies(VOLOV,SCANIA) working in the country then its obvious for some others/locals to get that touch and technology to start indivisually and i think that's how other's car manufacturer took birth in India!Even we are looking for one to come then we will be giving competition! Our country is small you see and also our govt is so nothing and something like i heard some car manufacturer came to Bangladesh a very long time ago but due to some land giving reason they went away..


Atleast a sensible post from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

alpha q said:


> Hell atleast chasis must be deshi, again no?



They aren't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Some buses have been handed over and now you're trying to bring other Bengalis here to garner their love and show off. That's very "injun" behavior
> 
> Give quietly and be modest. Looks better that way


For once I agree!


----------



## alpha q

Khan saheb said:


> In winter I won't mind a bit.Even in the Summer,with the personal overhead and common ceiling fans running,and windows slightly opened,it is very comfortable in these chair coaches.Not to mention,there is chair coach version on RM-2 and Volvo Chassis which almost replaced the entire old fleet.
> 
> And don't forget Hanif Express used to operate these type of coaches as city service in Dhaka.
> Which reminds me,Some of our friends here was talking about as how "POOR" we are and so we shouldn't be able to travel in luxury and just bragging.And we should only post or look at some very old '90 's era picture to prove that.


If you already have super luxury yatch type buses why would accept low quality Indian buses I dont understand. And if you people are super rich why would you accept 2 billion dollars credit line?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alpha q

Shimz said:


> View attachment 222533
> View attachment 222534
> View attachment 222535
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think its a secret that you guys have scania,benz even volvo in the country i would say this the reason you can afford buses at low cost otherwise it would have been fun to see you people travelling  Its just some of our private companies who imported directly from buyers and started the old era!
> Except the engine nothing is western mind it  You make the interior ans exterior within your demand and thus you can afford those buses but we get to drectly import as factory made so adding few more safety or performance feature the price goes high and causes difficulty to bring in more in numbers at a time! Scania was brought from Malaysia in the year 2004! That time 30 units were imported....Seats had indivisual tv,massage system,food trey and auto seat adjust system
> All those buses got huge response from the citizens and thus recent scenario is so much developed! In earlydays i mean 1990-2005, Mercedes benz double decker,volvo double decker,Man scania,volvo,hino(Imported rm2 ac from malaysia)were imported whereas in India there was only volvo b7r and some other brands


You are bragging about safety features from long time, would you care about mentioning few here. Now dont mention working headlights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

gslv mk3 said:


> Marcopolo makes far better buses than any Bangladeshi coach maker
> 
> 
> 
> Is that some sort of joke?Tata acquired Daewoo Commercial Vehicle Company in 2002.Tata prima was introduced only in 2008.
> 
> wouldn't ever happen.
> 
> 
> 
> It is based on a Scania Metrolink HD 14.5.Only the interior is modified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again,they aren't.Those are modified Volvo 9400px
> 
> 
> 
> Ashok Leyland luxura is available as a chassis as well as fully built body
> 
> 
> 
> looks ugly
> 
> 
> 
> LHB coaches and WDM 3A locos are far more than what Bangladeshis deserve.While much of your track is still metre gauge.


Marcopolo is an indian company?
The design is mix of 2 countries! Only the interior is modified?
What sort of modification?
Modified to increase the comfort or decrease the comfort to get at lower price

Yeah those are dc modified buses but unfortunatly not for all classes of people rather not in service that often or non profitable 

Show me a creation of your local body builder which is not a copy on tata luxuria chessis 

Hahaha..... looks ugly 
Show me some of your local made creation's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Shimz said:


> Marcopolo is an indian company?



Its Brazilian.They've a JV with Tata for fully built buses.



Shimz said:


> Show me some of your local made creation's



Google Azad,Sutlej,Irziar TVS coach builders etc.These guys make (or used to make) bus bodies for OEMs



Shimz said:


> Modified to increase the comfort or decrease the comfort to get at lower price



What does it look like to you ? You know how a standard 9400XL / 9400 PX look like,right ?



Shimz said:


> The design is mix of 2 countries! Only the interior is modified?
> What sort of modification?



Making a luxury liner out of an ordinary AC rear engine intercity coach.



Shimz said:


> Show me a creation of your local body builder which is not a copy on tata luxuria chessis



What do you mean by copy of ? These aren't copies of any designs.

There is no 'Tata Luxuria'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

alpha q said:


> If you already have super luxury yatch type buses why would accept low quality Indian buses I dont understand. And if you people are super rich why would you accept 2 billion dollars credit line?


As if your govnt ask you before bringing any changes in the country...she imported it with what intentions i don't know but it was never a good step cause when the private companies are using benz scania hyundai man daewoo volvo hino isuzu then why would you come on roads with thise cheap toys....Super luxuries are running here long before India had planed to get(except volvo) 
Hahaha...are you in sense?
If you the company is building fully built coaches then why the hell would you take the trouble to built the body separatly 
Its not what you prefer rather its your only option to match the standard



gslv mk3 said:


> Its Brazilian.They've a JV with Tata for fully built buses.
> 
> 
> 
> Google Azad,Sutlej,Irziar TVS coach builders etc.These guys make (or used to make) bus bodies for OEMs
> 
> 
> 
> What does it look like to you ? You know how a standard 9400XL / 9400 PX look like,right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Making a luxury liner out of an ordinary AC rear engine intercity coach.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by copy of ? These aren't copies of any designs.
> 
> There is no 'Tata Luxuria'


Azad started to make volvo buses in early 2000's,Sutlej makes benz body as far as i know then tvs probably building some al coaches.....

Standard to a 9400?
Look if you compare your's with the one which runs in eurpoean countries then you must be kidding me
Ok lets not go down to the mechanicals rather stick with those interior materials which we actually see
The seats which you use are very hard generally and the leg space is very less which If you go back and look at the seats used earlier then things look alot similar to the one use today

"Making a luxury liner out of an ordinary AC rear engine intercity coach."? Luxury liner?  

I mean to say that show me some creations of your local builders which is not well established as tata or al cause these companies took birth long long time back so little development since the starting can be expect and the expectation goes higher then companies like scania volvo already working in the country so no doubt but we got nothing like that here but still we are making well designed bodies


----------



## gslv mk3

Shimz said:


> Super luxuries are running here long before India had planed to get(except volvo)



lol Who said ? We had Kirloskar Neoplan coaches as far back as the 1980s



Shimz said:


> Hahaha...are you in sense?
> If you the company is building fully built coaches then why the hell would you take the trouble to built the body separatly
> Its not what you prefer rather its your only option to match the standard



Do you even know what you are talking about ?Your government paid for a 180 bhp Ashok Leyland chassis with an Irziar TVS body -you got what you paid for.

Ashok Leyland have three plants for bus body building - At Chennai,Alwar & Ras Al Khaimah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Why is this thread so popular ?


----------



## gslv mk3

Shimz said:


> Azad started to make volvo buses in early 2000's,Sutlej makes benz body as far as i know then tvs probably building some al coaches.....



They also make bodies for FE buses as well as rear engine low entry buses & intercity buses.Sutlej,in particular built bus bodies on their own chassis by sourcing mechanical components from world market



Shimz said:


> "Making a luxury liner out of an ordinary AC rear engine intercity coach."? Luxury liner?










Shimz said:


> Standard to a 9400?
> Look if you compare your's with the one which runs in eurpoean countries then you must be kidding me
> The seats which you use are very hard generally and the leg space is very less which If you go back and look at the seats used earlier then things look alot similar to the one use today



They have the same carrying capacity as their eurospec cousins.There are several vendors for seats,and many offer adequate comfort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alpha q

Bilal9 said:


> I'm really getting bored with this.
> 
> Every one of those new truck designs from Tata (that you pasted images of) was in the Loser Daewoo Truck line-up before Tata bought loser bankrupt Daewoo.
> 
> It's not like Tata designed these trucks or anything. Tata bought Daewoo so they could improve their truck lineup. The old Mercedes based designs were getting too long in the tooth.
> 
> So what's changed - other than slapping the Tata badge on it? Nothing. Same loser truck product that made Daewoo go bankrupt in the first place.
> 
> Might impress the Indian truck buyer used to shoddy products. Not in our corner of the world.
> 
> Same with Tata Marcopolo bus and Starbus lineup. Someday it will have bang-for-the-rupee I guess....
> 
> And have you no shame??
> 
> Comparing a vedic superpower of a country with ours? *We have roughly half the GDP of India* (though admittedly more toilets per capita).
> 
> Sharm ki baat....


Could you please provide a link saying your gdp is 1 trillion dollars before pooping about toilets?



Shimz said:


> If you the company is building fully built coaches then why the hell would you take the trouble to built the body separatly
> Its not what you prefer rather its your only option to match the standard


Duh... working hard to understand what you are typing, anyways, have you ever heard the term economies of scale which would lower the cost of chassis when produced in same config. and large numbers? Also bus operators demand custmization according to their needs. Tata and leyland and whatever companies producing fully built buses are majorily used by municipal corp as city buses, most buses ply on long routes are custom made. But I know you would now bring all your rants about low quality, look if you have money you can buy international brands but here you get what you pay for (in your case what you get for soft loans and line of credit). So stop your rants about low quality as your country is not better than mine in terms of money. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> The seats which you use are very hard generally



Define 'hard'. And btw, hardness or softness don't define the comfort level of a seat, it's ergonomics do. That's why making a good seat is much more than adding lots of cheap foam on it.  

However, making ergonomic seats requires in-depth understanding of that science, it seems that Bangladeshis are compensating the lack of it with lots of foam!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alpha q

Rain Man said:


> Define 'hard'. And btw, hardness or softness don't define the comfort level of a seat, it's ergonomics do. That's why making a good seat is much more than adding lots of cheap foam on it.
> 
> However, making ergonomic seats requires in-depth understanding of that science, it seems that Bangladeshis are compensating the lack of it with lots of foam!


Maybe @Shimz had travelled in sarkari dabba bus of our country and comparing it with super coaches of his own country, alas our sarkari bus lost by just small margin because they use less foam... Hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Rain Man said:


> Define 'hard'. And btw, hardness or softness don't define the comfort level of a seat, it's ergonomics do. That's why making a good seat is much more than adding lots of cheap foam on it.
> 
> However, making ergonomic seats requires in-depth understanding of that science, it seems that Bangladeshis are compensating the lack of it with lots of foam!



Our seats are made by these guys,*Harita Seating Systems Limited.*

Customers



> Harita is a system supplier, with capabilities from concept to series production. *Harita's capability of product development with computer aided design, prototyping and in-house testing enables it to be a one-stop-shop for the customer’s requirements.*
> 
> Harita has Research and development facilities of :
> 
> 
> *Design and development* : Concept design and styling, virtual design and engineering CAE/FEA, simulation, trim, textile development, physical testing and validation, tool development with series production
> *Prototyping and testing* : Sheet metal press machine, road condition data acquisition equipment, servo hydraulic rig (single post), hysteresis machine, universal test rig, H point 3D manikin, vibration test system, pressure mapping, 3D measuring machine, lateral stability test, slider endurance test, ingress-egress test.



They source their foam from Harita Fehrer Limited which is a JV between Harita Seating Systems Limited,& F.S Fehrer Automotive GmbH

Now lets talk about quality of seats & foam...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

alpha q said:


> Maybe @Shimz had travelled in sarkari dabba bus of our country and comparing it with super coaches of his own country, alas our sarkari bus lost by just small margin because they use less foam... Hehe



Even our sarkari buses under JNNURM scheme are no more dabba buses, now they are AC/non-AC Volvos, Tata Marcopolos and Ashok Leyland Janbus! 



gslv mk3 said:


> Our seats are made by these guys,*Harita Seating Systems Limited.*
> 
> Customers
> 
> They source their foam from Harita Fehrer Limited which is a JV between Harita Seating Systems Limited,& F.S Fehrer Automotive GmbH
> 
> Now lets talk about quality of seats & foam...



That's a BOUNCER!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Rain Man said:


> Tata Marcopolos



A non ac one operated by our state transport corporation runs to my village in Kerala,while a few Volvo B7R LE low floor runs between two tier IV towns near my home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

gslv mk3 said:


> lol Who said ? We had Kirloskar Neoplan coaches as far back as the 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what you are talking about ?Your government paid for a 180 bhp Ashok Leyland chassis with an Irziar TVS body -you got what you paid for.
> 
> Ashok Leyland have three plants for bus body building - At Chennai,Alwar & Ras Al Khaimah


I mean't to say brands like mercedes and scania entered earlier then India and people are always used to this coaches and not more like an wow factory for anyone to ride on any of this coaches which you have when you ride first time
Please provide me pictures of the coach you mentioned  Let me see..........

Yeah!Paying that amount was mistake.Most of them are resting somewhere now and don't question the maintainence with that much pressure cause the chinese buses are also getting same care and also some hino coaches and despite of being older than those Al coaches all of them are running pretty good



gslv mk3 said:


> They also make bodies for FE buses as well as rear engine low entry buses & intercity buses.Sutlej,in particular built bus bodies on their own chassis by sourcing mechanical components from world market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have the same carrying capacity as their eurospec cousins.There are several vendors for seats,and many offer adequate comfort.


"Own chassis" and "foreign components" Lol sounds like not giving much liberty to claim own thing  

 Don't make me laugh and please some with the majority
I am talking about some sort of luxury which can be afford by 50% of our countrymen so please some up with some real bad things which you have to show 
I have come thru some of your seats and interior and trust me all let down my expectation



alpha q said:


> Could you please provide a link saying your gdp is 1 trillion dollars before pooping about toilets?
> 
> 
> Duh... working hard to understand what you are typing, anyways, have you ever heard the term economies of scale which would lower the cost of chassis when produced in same config. and large numbers? Also bus operators demand custmization according to their needs. Tata and leyland and whatever companies producing fully built buses are majorily used by municipal corp as city buses, most buses ply on long routes are custom made. But I know you would now bring all your rants about low quality, look if you have money you can buy international brands but here you get what you pay for (in your case what you get for soft loans and line of credit). So stop your rants about low quality as your country is not better than mine in terms of money. Thanks



Customize to pay less and to remove additional attraction of the vehical  
Why only sticking to low entry buses rather go and take away the buisness from scania and volvo
Huge time of experience and still to look upon the future to see something extraordinary coming and taking the lead



Rain Man said:


> Define 'hard'. And btw, hardness or softness don't define the comfort level of a seat, it's ergonomics do. That's why making a good seat is much more than adding lots of cheap foam on it.
> 
> However, making ergonomic seats requires in-depth understanding of that science, it seems that Bangladeshis are compensating the lack of it with lots of foam!



Hahaha old man i like you  
Comfortable seat consists of good foams too and no one makes seat without any knowledge
I think you are in lack of it cause you would have utilized seeing the seats 
I don't know much about the raw materials thus i am forced to stay quite in this
Most of the seats come from Thailand(Both non and ac) which are built in the country



alpha q said:


> Maybe @Shimz had travelled in sarkari dabba bus of our country and comparing it with super coaches of his own country, alas our sarkari bus lost by just small margin because they use less foam... Hehe



Ok then consider Mercedes benz and Volvo b9r as sarkari dabba's 
Little foam?  or with no foam 
Scania Hyundai Man Volvo Mercedes Benz etc we have and most of them came in CBU form from overseas so nothing more i wll have to say about the quality of the buses 
We also have here 2 sutlej bodied Mercedes benz and probably came in 2006-2008



Rain Man said:


> Even our sarkari buses under JNNURM scheme are no more dabba buses, now they are AC/non-AC Volvos, Tata Marcopolos and Ashok Leyland Janbus!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a BOUNCER!!!


Its normal to see as these companies are producing buses inside the country and which is totally killing the tax and takiing down the price but whereas in our country after adding tax our chinese city buses cost close to your volvo ac and also similar to non ac low entry city buses
Otherwise you would have seen BMW as taxi cause the price of our recent taxi's are around 20 lacs and a normal bmw cost here 40 lacs so if you take down the tax from somewhere around 200-300% then bmw can be easily used


----------



## alpha q

Shimz said:


> Customize to pay less and to remove additional attraction of the vehical
> Why only sticking to low entry buses rather go and take away the buisness from scania and volvo
> Huge time of experience and still to look upon the future to see something extraordinary coming and taking the lead


You do have comprehension prroblem I see. Even if we take Maharastra's private players they would beat Bd's bus service. Here its not like your super country that only super coaches ply on road, here we have different buses for different classes. Anyways its just a stupid topic to waste my time, be in illusion that you country is an economic powerhouse(not).



Shimz said:


> Ok then consider Mercedes benz and Volvo b9r as sarkari dabba's
> Little foam?  or with no foam
> Scania Hyundai Man Volvo Mercedes Benz etc we have and most of them came in *CBU* form from overseas so nothing more i wll have to say about the quality of the buses


What exactly is the reason of jumping in importing buses in CBU form yeah? Here we make those buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

alpha q said:


> You do have comprehension prroblem I see. Even if we take Maharastra's private players they would beat Bd's bus service. Here its not like your super country that only super coaches ply on road, here we have different buses for different classes. Anyways its just a stupid topic to waste my time, be in illusion that you country is an economic powerhouse(not).
> 
> 
> What exactly is the reason of jumping in importing buses in CBU form yeah? Here we make those buses.


 I Don't even see the whole India beating Bd's bus service by any chance.
How told you that we just have only super class buses ? 
In Ac segment,We have Hino Ak1j ac(minimum class & Cost minimum),Isuzu Lt & Isuzu Mt (minimum class & Cost minimum),Daewoo(minimum class & Cost minimum) Hino Rm-2(Mid-High class & Cost Affordable) then Mercedes Benz,Man,Volvo,Scania,Hyundai (High/Premium Class & Cost little high) I Doubt in India,If you guys have such variations in road travelling  
Each of these buses have E class and Business class seats  
More you pay and more comfort you get here brother  
Hino AK1J Below!












Isuzu MT & LT 










Hino Rm-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Mercedes Benz (SKS & GEMILAND BODIED)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Man 







Volvo










...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Scania K360 K310 & K380

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

These are the Bus manufacturers in India. Railways is the most preferred one in a large country like India. Tourist Luxury buses are common in South and western India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shimz

Hyundai Universe Noble

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

I know the real reason behind this(directy done by modi)

i wish the common people of Bangladesh could understand that what their own govt is doing with them because of the fear of being executed by RAW


----------



## dray

takeiteasy said:


> These are the Bus manufacturers in India. Railways is the most preferred one in a large country like India. Tourist Luxury buses are common in South and western India.



*AND THESE ARE THE BUS MANUFACTURERS IN BANGLADESH!! *
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


@Shimz 



Shimz said:


> Mercedes Benz (SKS & GEMILAND BODIED)
> View attachment 229114
> View attachment 229115
> View attachment 229116
> View attachment 229117
> View attachment 229118
> View attachment 229119
> View attachment 229120



BAGHDAD EXPRESS!!! 

SOUDIA!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

Rain Man said:


> BAGHDAD EXPRESS!!!
> 
> SOUDIA!!!!!




LMAO

It's good to see Hanif BD using Indian-made multi-axle Volvo coaches!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

farhan_9909 said:


> I know the real reason behind this(directy done by modi)
> 
> i wish the common people of Bangladesh could understand that what their own govt is doing with them because of the fear of being executed by RAW


Lets not talk about her because i don't wanna spoil ma mood
Understand? Lol
What you understand?
Same case...talking without knowing 



Rain Man said:


> *AND THESE ARE THE BUS MANUFACTURERS IN BANGLADESH!! *
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> @Shimz
> 
> 
> 
> BAGHDAD EXPRESS!!!
> 
> SOUDIA!!!!!


Nope there's no indian bus manufac in the country 

So what?
Look at the beats rather then looking at the company's name
Different country has different meaning which you should understand if you got b.....



Bombaywalla said:


> LMAO
> 
> It's good to see Hanif BD using Indian-made multi-axle Volvo coaches!


Don't make me laugh guys
plzzz stop  
I guess american's will not come to india to import volvo's


----------



## Bombaywalla

Shimz said:


> Don't make me laugh guys
> plzzz stop
> I guess american's will not come to india to import volvo's




The Americans? Dude, you've got a comprehension problem. Seriously.

Those multi-axle Volvos you keep posting pictures of, are made in India, and exported all over South Asia, including BDesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shimz

Shimz said:


> Lets not talk about her because i don't wanna spoil ma mood
> Understand? Lol
> What you understand?
> Same case...talking without knowing
> 
> 
> Nope there's no indian bus manufac in the country
> 
> So what?
> Look at the beasts rather then looking at the company's name
> Different country has different meaning which you should understand if you got b.....
> Don't make me open my mouth about you operator's name
> Those are hilarious
> 
> 
> Don't make me laugh guys
> plzzz stop
> I guess american's will not come to india to import volvo's





Bombaywalla said:


> The Americans? Dude, you've got a comprehension problem. Seriously.
> 
> Those multi-axle Volvos you keep posting pictures of, are made in India, and exported all over South Asia, including BDesh.


Why you guys are so much boring and why do i need to point out exact meaning of ma words all the time?
Will you ever see people in North american ever importing volvo's from India? Answer is no because things are divided according to the regional basis which you should also understand and i hope its clear that they we are having to import volvo from India
Rather you have gotten comprehension problem I see, cause every time you come with some silly confusion which I dislike
I don't expect much from my govt regarding bringing luxurious coaches
Please don't teach me about my goods 

Even we have imported in large number of volvo b7r during 2001-2002
Azad was the body maker i guess
we had no other option dude
Why you can't understand that? Lol

Mitsubishi Coach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Not only is the guy dumb, but also types incoherently. I'm out.


----------



## Shimz

Bombaywalla said:


> Not only is the guy dumb, but also types incoherently. I'm out.



Thank god one more donkey down 
Allah Hafez 

Look i didn't call you rather you came on your own wish and now leaving
so it was nice talking to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


>



Dipjol?? Is it owned by the same guy who made this video?


----------



## bongbang

Rain Man said:


> BAGHDAD EXPRESS!!!
> 
> SOUDIA!!!!!



Didnt I say before we are blend of Bengal, Arab and Europe

Bengal: Shyamoli, Shohagh
Arab: Baghdad, Saudia
Europe: Green Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Shimz said:


> so it was nice talking to you



I wish I could say the same.


----------



## dray

bongbang said:


> Didnt I say before we are blend of Bengal, Arab and Europe
> 
> Bengal: Shyamoli, Shohagh
> Arab: Baghdad, Saudia
> Europe: Green Line



Shohagh er bus e chaple kono sundari ki amake Shohagh korbe?


----------



## bongbang

Rain Man said:


> Shohagh er bus e chaple kono sundari ki amake Shohagh korbe?



Aha ki shokh, oggan party shohagh kore dibe 



Rain Man said:


> Dipjol?? Is it owned by the same guy who made this video?



Yes, he is real life don as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

bongbang said:


> oggan party



Seta abar ki!! 



bongbang said:


> Yes, he is real life don as well.


----------



## Bilal9

I guess being best!alized by the Brits for 200 years makes you learn good English. 

Have some sharm.

And all the screaming in the world by Bhartiyas will not make any difference.

Tata/AL vs. Saab, Scania, MAN, FUSO are in different leagues altogether. I am talking chassis to build buses not complete bus. Who will buy Tata/AL when they have Japanese, German even Korean options?

Bangladesh market has better options even if they cost a bit more and they will buy those.

I don't think Volvo sources engines or even major chassis parts from India for their multi axle B9R. Maybe someone can fill us in. If they do, there's another reason not to buy these from India.


----------



## alpha q

Shimz said:


> I Don't even see the whole India beating Bd's bus service by any chance.
> How told you that we just have only super class buses ?
> In Ac segment,We have Hino Ak1j ac(minimum class & Cost minimum),Isuzu Lt & Isuzu Mt (minimum class & Cost minimum),Daewoo(minimum class & Cost minimum) Hino Rm-2(Mid-High class & Cost Affordable) then Mercedes Benz,Man,Volvo,Scania,Hyundai (High/Premium Class & Cost little high) I Doubt in India,If you guys have such variations in road travelling
> Each of these buses have E class and Business class seats
> More you pay and more comfort you get here brother
> Hino AK1J Below!
> View attachment 229102
> View attachment 229104
> 
> View attachment 229093
> 
> Isuzu MT & LT
> View attachment 229111
> View attachment 229106
> View attachment 229109
> 
> Hino Rm-2
> View attachment 229112
> View attachment 229113


Yeah good for you...


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> I guess being best!alized by the Brits for 200 years makes you learn good English.



Did it help the people of the landmass now known as Bangladesh to learn good English?


----------



## Shimz

alpha q said:


> Yeah good for you...


Yeah i had to open up.The way you guys have started speaking earlier made me just sick 
Better options better comfort and more brands  
Don't worry ma fellow brothers cause shohagh has gotten the dealership of scania and they have already started making buses for other operators  
More brands will soon come  
National travels have chosen to get a non-ac man,which will be happening for the first time and this will add more comfort to non-ac journey (Those indian man chessis which are in use as ac coaches in India)Indian chessis so the cost is almost cost to hino 1j chessis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> Yeah i had to open up.The way you guys have started speaking earlier made me just sick
> Better options better comfort and more brands
> Don't worry ma fellow brothers cause shohagh has gotten the dealership of scania and they have already started making buses for other operators
> More brands will soon come
> National travels have chosen to get a non-ac man,which will be happening for the first time and this will add more comfort to non-ac journey (Those indian man chessis which are in use as ac coaches in India)Indian chessis so the cost is almost cost to hino 1j chessis



You only buy, but we also make, there is a difference.....huge one!


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> You only buy, but we also make, there is a difference.....huge one!



Dada your market size is how many times that of ours?

Of course you'll make - it makes more economic sense...

When you buy a 100 buses versus five of ours, it has to.

When it makes sense for us economically (size and maturity of economy improves), we'll make more buses from a basic component level as well. But our clientele is more choosy and sophisticated than yours. Bangladeshey 'roddi-mal' (Tata-AL) chalano mooshkiler byapar.

We don't dare compare our industrial level to India. India size-wise is an industrial behemoth - albeit an outdated one. 

The sad truth however - is that after some sixty eight years of independence - India still cannot design a Volvo type bus engine from scratch. It has to manufacture these things under 'license' from CKD components.

You know it all too well. That's why even a little positive Indian news such as Volvo bus assembly is such a big deal for Indian media.


----------



## Shimz

Rain Man said:


> You only buy, but we also make, there is a difference.....huge one!


Yeah! Even I am saying there is a huge difference
India is more economically balanced country and the market is unstoppable as the country is huge
They should make buses as they have come so far after the independence
Tata established around more 50 years back so buses to be produced by the local companies are to be expected

Look if you say you are producing volvo or scania rather then sticking to Tata Al etc
Then my answer is,even we have been producing hino and isuzu since 1980's and currently newer version of hino and scania and man we are producing 
Our local builders have come a long way and thus there is reflecting improvment now on bus industries within local companies

Indian's are like getting what the company is giving to them but we are not waiting for any one to give rather we are locally bringing anything we like and then afterward using local builders we are making the buses to run on the roads 
We have various models of scania,benz,hino,hyundai etc unlike you people  
Don't ask me what's the point of having various models because i have given that as an example

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Shimz said:


> Indian's are like getting what the company is giving to them but we are not waiting for any one to give rather we are locally bringing anything we like and then afterward using local builders we are making the buses to run on the roads



Illogical statement.



Shimz said:


> We have various models of scania,benz,hino,hyundai etc unlike you people



Really ? And we have Volvo,Scania,Merc,Daimler,Isuzu,Man,Tata,Ashok Leyland & Corona.._'unlike you people'_.



Bilal9 said:


> I don't think Volvo sources engines or even major chassis parts from India for their multi axle B9R. Maybe someone can fill us in.



Who said ? 



Bilal9 said:


> albeit an outdated one



Compared to whom ? Bangladesh ? 



Bilal9 said:


> is that after some sixty eight years of independence - India still cannot design a Volvo type bus engine from scratch.



Another wild claim.. 

Here is* Ashok Leyland Neptune* Series engine 






The Neptune is an 8-litre, 6-cylinder, third generation common rail diesel engine that can deliver 360-400 bhp.
The sad truth however - is that after some forty four years of independence - Bangladesh still cannot design a *two stroke moped engine* from scratch - 

Too bad,we had designed our own SUV & truck engines by 1991,after fort four years of independence ....even a two liquid fuel rocket engines.



Shimz said:


> I am talking about some sort of luxury which can be afford by 50% of our countrymen so please some up with some real bad things which you have to show



And what percentage of Bangladeshis can afford these kind of buses ?

per capita GDP

India $1808
Bangladesh $1284

 



Shimz said:


> Scania Hyundai Man Volvo Mercedes Benz etc we have and most of them came in CBU form from overseas so nothing more i wll have to say about the quality of the buses



They are being imported as CBUs because the local demand isn't enough to justify local assembly,let alone manufacturing



Shimz said:


> Comfortable seat consists of good foams too and no one makes seat without any knowledge
> I think you are in lack of it cause you would have utilized seeing the seats



You lack the knowledge to talk about such things.BTW here is another seat manufacturer.They have a JV with FAINSA ( Spain ) Prakash Seating



Shimz said:


> Most of the seats come from Thailand



That implies that you cannot even produce bus seats.Too bad.
.



Shimz said:


> I Don't even see the whole India beating Bd's bus service by any chance.



No need,you should try to beat individual states in India first,Start with Karnataka..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*Volvo 9400 PX






Volvo 9400 XL






Volvo 9400






Scania Metrolink HD




*

*Mercedes Benz O 500











Tata Marcoplo Paradiso








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*Isuzu LT134







Ashok Leyland Luxura (AZAD)






Corona




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> *Isuzu LT134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashok Leyland Luxura (AZAD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Will you stop posting your garbage 'Endeya' copies of buses with designs stolen from Spanish bus-body makers?? These luxury models are far less common in Endeya than over here...

What do you think - posting these pictures will impress the hell out of us? We've all been to India and we know what the real situation is.

We have had these types of luxury SCANIA, MBZ models all over Bangladesh before your forebears had any clue of what a luxury bus was. Even a decade ago the only thing AL ever had to offer to Bangladesh was this type of bus, and with no takers. The design might be nicer these days but we all know what shitty engine comes with it.






Only in 'Endeya' do they have 'bus-spotters' and bus-fanning websites....

It might impress people in your oriya-land, but not over here.

Try to have some shame. A market of one billion people and trying to take credit on designing some shitty 8 cylinder engine which is a copy of some western design a-la your crappy TEJAS. We'd rather deal with Chinese buses.

Keep your AL engine to yourselves. Thanks but NO Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

gslv mk3 said:


> The sad truth however - is that after some forty four years of independence - Bangladesh still cannot design a *two stroke moped engine* from scratch -



They are pitching luxury buses from all over the world (with Bangladeshi seat covers) against Indian bus makers to win the debate for Bangladesh!!! 



Bilal9 said:


> Will you stop posting your garbage 'Endeya' copies of buses with designs stolen from Spanish bus-body makers?? These luxury models are far less common in Endeya than over here...
> 
> What do you think - posting these pictures will impress the hell out of us? We've all been to India and we know what the real situation is.
> 
> We have had these types of luxury SCANIA, MBZ models all over Bangladesh before your forebears had any clue of what a luxury bus was. Even a decade ago the only thing AL ever had to offer to Bangladesh was this type of bus, and with no takers. The design might be nicer these days but we all know what shitty engine comes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in 'Endeya' do they have 'bus-spotters' and bus-fanning websites....
> 
> It might impress people in your oriya-land, but not over here.
> 
> Try to have some shame. A market of one billion people and trying to take credit on designing some shitty 8 cylinder engine which is a copy of some western design a-la your crappy TEJAS. We'd rather deal with Chinese buses.
> 
> Keep your AL engine to yourselves. Thanks but NO Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India defense

i have been travelling in sleeper buses between Bangalore to Chennai...I feel like I am sleeping in my bedroom ..so comfortable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Opps i didn't see indians are alive once again...i would better requst you to go through our previous conversation rather then busting your excitement bombs up here  unlike you people really? Lol we have more then you know.....benz,scania are old players in operation from 2000 wbu? Didn't see any scania i guess back then

Who gives excitement corner for benz scania volvo & man...these are our very old players already speding their 12-15 years...what is coronoa?lol they uses yuchi engines!Every heard of daewoo,hyundai,yutong,mitsubishi? lol leave it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> Opps i didn't see indians are alive once again...i would better requst you to go through our previous conversation rather then busting your excitement bombs up here  unlike you people really? Lol we have more then you know.....benz,scania are old players in operation from 2000 wbu? Didn't see any scania i guess back then
> 
> Who gives excitement corner for benz scania volvo & man...these are our very old players already speding their 12-15 years...what is coronoa?lol they uses yuchi engines!Every heard of daewoo,hyundai,yutong,mitsubishi? lol leave it



Volvo makes in India buses for Europe, first bus maker to export to continent | Business Standard News

Daimler India CV begins rolling out BharatBenz and Mercedes-Benz buses

While Bangladeshis are still stitching seat covers........!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> Volvo makes in India buses for Europe, first bus maker to export to continent | Business Standard News
> 
> Daimler India CV begins rolling out BharatBenz and Mercedes-Benz buses
> 
> While Bangladeshis are still stitching seat covers........!



Bhai Rainman Chhaira Dao.

Comparison between Endeya and us only makes your side look bad. You have a trillion dollar economy and a billion (mostly indigent bhookhey nangey) mouths to feed. Scale of your problems and mess are much larger. Things are far from optimal in Endeya. Good luck with that.

Let us deal with our own problems instead of silly comparisons.


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Bhai Rainman Chhaira Dao.
> 
> Comparison between Endeya and us only makes your side look bad. You have a trillion dollar economy and a billion (mostly indigent bhookhey nangey) mouths to feed. Scale of your problems and mess are much larger. Things are far from optimal in Endeya. Good luck with that.
> 
> Let us deal with our own problems instead of silly comparisons.



India set to be GM's global manufacturing hub | Business Standard News

India has potential to become world's biggest car maker: Maruti | ET Auto

India to Overtake Thailand as Global Auto Hub by 2020: Report - NDTVProfit.com

Ford to Make India a Global Auto Manufacturing Hub - India Briefing News

Chennai Auto Hub To Be World’s Largest Manufacturing Hub - CrankitCrankit

There can't be any comparison between a manufacturer and a buyer! 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Who is impressing you??...You donot like it....then do not take it...




Bilal9 said:


> Will you stop posting your garbage 'Endeya' copies of buses with designs stolen from Spanish bus-body makers?? These luxury models are far less common in Endeya than over here...
> 
> What do you think - posting these pictures will impress the hell out of us? We've all been to India and we know what the real situation is.
> 
> We have had these types of luxury SCANIA, MBZ models all over Bangladesh before your forebears had any clue of what a luxury bus was. Even a decade ago the only thing AL ever had to offer to Bangladesh was this type of bus, and with no takers. The design might be nicer these days but we all know what shitty engine comes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in 'Endeya' do they have 'bus-spotters' and bus-fanning websites....
> 
> It might impress people in your oriya-land, but not over here.
> 
> Try to have some shame. A market of one billion people and trying to take credit on designing some shitty 8 cylinder engine which is a copy of some western design a-la your crappy TEJAS. We'd rather deal with Chinese buses.
> 
> Keep your AL engine to yourselves. Thanks but NO Thanks!


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> India set to be GM's global manufacturing hub | Business Standard News
> 
> India has potential to become world's biggest car maker: Maruti | ET Auto
> 
> India to Overtake Thailand as Global Auto Hub by 2020: Report - NDTVProfit.com
> 
> Ford to Make India a Global Auto Manufacturing Hub - India Briefing News
> 
> Chennai Auto Hub To Be World’s Largest Manufacturing Hub - CrankitCrankit
> 
> There can't be any comparison between a manufacturer and a buyer!
> 
> .



Who would manufacture if the demand is not there??

No country specializes on every sort of industry. It depends on skill level, labor input and raw material input cost and so many other factors.

What @Shimz and myself have been saying is that Bangladesh has quite a few categories of massive value-addition industries locally such as apparel, footwear, ceramics, pharma, shipbuilding etc. in spite of the severe lack of foreign investments. The fact that Bus manufacturing is beginning to pick up steam is quite a feat for a small market and country like ours.

We don't need some big name 'tie-up' a la India to manufacture products - Bangladeshi dynamism is quite sufficient, Thank You.

Because of lower labor cost and other factors, these labor-intensive industries have helped Bangladesh reach its Human Resource development goals faster.

If India (looks like South India - Chennai) becomes the world's greatest auto-manufacturing hub then more power to you. At least those Bhookhey Nangey Indians from other states will have a decent job turning screws on auto assembly lines and can eat for a change.

*This however does not mean*, that ,

_a) All of a sudden India has become the auto or bus technology capital of the world,

b) That India can boast of its own quality auto-major with a successful bus marque like say Scania or MBZ

c) All India can put up is third-rate loser brands like Tata or AL which can't even design a superior bus or truck compared to what Chinese companies make. It has to 'acquire' companies like Daewoo or Irizar to steal designs to help its own product line. Even after that - Indian industrial promoters are tripping over themselves trying to source anything Chinese, such as buses and/or power generation plants. See story about Deccan Auto Buses below.

d) Organizing an auto-major at that scale requires superior technical discipline, coordination between Industry and Govt. on a different scale. India has not reached that stage yet. 

e) We all know these facts above - however you keep denying them._

*What it does mean* is that India had made a successful bid using liberalized trade policies to attract brands like Volvo and Scania to set up assembly shops (for turning screws, a very low level of value addition). You could set up shop in the Maldives (for all I know) and it wouldn't make one bit of difference for these companies. Only reason Scania and Volvo set up shop in 'Endeya' is because they can sell a few buses there (large country, lot of penny-pinching bus riders).

Sorry to rain on your parade - but this is essentially all I see, despite your press (as usual) jumping with joy for nothing.

The luxury segment in India is barely 1% of the 80,000 strong India bus market (of which majority, say 95% is built on low quality front engine truck chassis). Most of the bus manufacturers in India who will be successful in supplying this 1% (which translates to 800 or so buses every three/four years as replacement) are going to be collaborators with Chinese bus makers like Zhongtong who have a production capacity of 20,000 large luxury buses annually.

Here's a story on your industry rag 'Motor-India Online' about this company (Deccan Auto Buses based outside Hyderabad) which formed an 'assembly collaboration' (turning screws) with ZhongTong. In a few years India market is going to be awash with Chinese buses.

Deccan Auto The new Buzz in the Bus industry | Motorindia

"Deccan Auto Buses have established a technical collaboration with Zhong Tong, a Chinese Government-holding company, for the 8m, 12m and 13.7m buses. The five decade old Zhong Tong rolled out 12,000 buses last year and has an annual production capacity of 20,000 buses. Deccan has developed the 10.5m bus by partnering with Yaxing Coach, a 61-year-old Chinese company, also government-held. Yaxing is part of the same group that manufacturers engines under the Wechai brand, which also has gearboxes and axles in its portfolio. While Zhong Tong caters to the luxury segment, Yaxing’s role will be in the mass market volume segment in India. Deccan Auto plans a foray into the city bus segment next year and is also eyeing a potential electric solution later, for which it is working with a subsidiary of SAIC (formerly Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation) of China."

And really - it doesn't matter what you make (Chaddis, software or Buses) as long as value addition comes up nicely.

According to the World Bank - the figure for

*Value added Manufacturing (as a % of GDP)*

has been the same in both India and Bangladesh (~17%) for the last four decades. Actually Bangladesh' rate of GDP growth has been a bit higher.

All this because we put *only our lower income women to work, *not even educated kids (back-office support or software development) or people with high technical skills (high value-added machinery manufacture). Just watch - things are about to get more interesting...


----------



## Manindra

Bilal9 said:


> Who would manufacture if the demand is not there??
> 
> No country specializes on every sort of industry. It depends on skill level, labor input and raw material input cost and so many other factors.
> 
> What @Shimz and myself have been saying is that Bangladesh has quite a few categories of massive value-addition industries locally such as apparel, footwear, ceramics, pharma, shipbuilding etc. in spite of the severe lack of foreign investments. The fact that Bus manufacturing is beginning to pick up steam is quite a feat for a small market and country like ours.
> 
> We don't need some big name 'tie-up' a la India to manufacture products - Bangladeshi dynamism is quite sufficient, Thank You.
> 
> Because of lower labor cost and other factors, these labor-intensive industries have helped Bangladesh reach its Human Resource development goals faster.


You are going gaga over it neither Indians.



> If India (looks like South India - Chennai) becomes the world's greatest auto-manufacturing hub then more power to you. At least those *Bhookhey Nangey* Indians from other states will have a decent job turning screws on auto assembly lines and can eat for a change.


Your per capita income tell different story.

*This however does not mean*, that ,



> a) All of a sudden India has become the auto or bus technology capital of the world,


We manufacture vehicles since independence, with Daimler Trucks to Willys Jeeps & Locomotives ourself.



> b) That India can boast of its own quality auto-major with a successful bus marque like say Scania or MBZ


_Definitely its take time but sure_


> c) All India can put up is third-rate loser brands like Tata or AL which can't even design a superior bus or truck compared to what Chinese companies make. It has to 'acquire' companies like Daewoo or Irizar to steal designs to help its own product line. Even after that - Indian industrial promoters are tripping over themselves trying to source anything Chinese, such as buses and/or power generation plants. See story about Deccan Auto Buses below.


So, you are trying to compare Chinese Kinglong Buses with TATA & AL ?
King Long only USP is its dirt cheap. We manufacture our own power plant and with better quality Chinese get order due to cheap, high production & attractive finance.
_



d) Organizing an auto-major at that scale requires superior technical discipline, coordination between Industry and Govt. on a different scale. India has not reached that stage yet.

Click to expand...

India is not reach on scale of Germany yet but neither any embarrassing position.
_


> e) We all know these facts above - however you keep denying them.


Nobody can deny the truth but also can't accept BS.



> *What it does mean* is that India had made a successful bid using liberalized trade policies to attract brands like Volvo and Scania to set up assembly shops (for turning screws, a very low level of value addition). You could set up shop in the Maldives (for all I know) and it wouldn't make one bit of difference for these companies. Only reason Scania and Volvo set up shop in 'Endeya' is because they can sell a few buses there (large country, lot of penny-pinching bus riders).


If fabricating monocoque aluminium chassis, manufacturing engine, drive train, suspension , axle is screw driving to you then good for you.
But what BD (our mighty colony) do, stitching seat covers ?



> Sorry to rain on your parade - but this is essentially all I see, despite your press (as usual) jumping with joy for nothing.
> 
> The luxury segment in India is barely 1% of the 80,000 strong India bus market (of which majority, say 95% is built on low quality front engine truck chassis). Most of the bus manufacturers in India who will be successful in supplying this 1% (which translates to 800 or so buses every three/four years as replacement) are going to be collaborators with Chinese bus makers like Zhongtong who have a production capacity of 20,000 large luxury buses annually.


Which is larger than whole Europe combined & value of $ 13 billion .
What is market size of BD luxury bus market ?
Luxury segment dominated by Volvo, Mercedes Benz, Scania, TATA Hispano & none of these use Chinese Engines.


> Here's a story on your industry rag 'Motor-India Online' about this company (Deccan Auto Buses based outside Hyderabad) which formed an 'assembly collaboration' (turning screws) with ZhongTong. In a few years India market is going to be awash with Chinese buses.


These small shop import Chinese engine fabricate body & export to middle east & Africa.
They are eyeing city bus but when Kinglong themsel failed then how can they survive against local & International giants.





> And really - it doesn't matter what you make (Chaddis, software or Buses) as long as value addition comes up nicely.
> 
> According to the World Bank - the figure for
> 
> *Value added Manufacturing (as a % of GDP)*
> 
> has been the same in both India and Bangladesh (~17%) for the last four decades. Actually Bangladesh' rate of GDP growth has been a bit higher.


Your value addition is underwear, T-Shirt, grocery & our Value addition is Software, heavy engineering, automotive etc.
see the difference.
E.g. We would fabricate whole chassis , body, axle, drive train, transmission, electricals & charge 1 cr. INR & you fit interior & stitch seat covers etc. with lengthy process & only get 10 lac INR. this is called value addition.



> All this because we put *only our lower income women to work, *not even educated kids (back-office support or software development) or people with high technical skills (high value-added machinery manufacture). Just watch - things are about to get more interesting...


*What your high end people with technical skills do, doing Jhadoo-Pochha in Indian IT giant offices.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Manindra said:


> You are going gaga over it neither Indians.
> 
> 
> Your per capita income tell different story.
> 
> *This however does not mean*, that ,
> 
> 
> We manufacture vehicles since independence, with Daimler Trucks to Willys Jeeps & Locomotives ourself.
> 
> 
> _Definitely its take time but sure_
> 
> So, you are trying to compare Chinese Kinglong Buses with TATA & AL ?
> King Long only USP is its dirt cheap. We manufacture our own power plant and with better quality Chinese get order due to cheap, high production & attractive finance.
> _
> 
> India is not reach on scale of Germany yet but neither any embarrassing position.
> _
> 
> Nobody can deny the truth but also can't accept BS.
> 
> 
> If fabricating monocoque aluminium chassis, manufacturing engine, drive train, suspension , axle is screw driving to you then good for you.
> But what BD (our mighty colony) do, stitching seat covers ?
> 
> 
> Which is larger than whole Europe combined & value of $ 13 billion .
> What is market size of BD luxury bus market ?
> Luxury segment dominated by Volvo, Mercedes Benz, Scania, TATA Hispano & none of these use Chinese Engines.
> 
> These small shop import Chinese engine fabricate body & export to middle east & Africa.
> They are eyeing city bus but when Kinglong themsel failed then how can they survive against local & International giants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your value addition is underwear, T-Shirt, grocery & our Value addition is Software, heavy engineering, automotive etc.
> see the difference.
> E.g. We would fabricate whole chassis , body, axle, drive train, transmission, electricals & charge 1 cr. INR & you fit interior & stitch seat covers etc. with lengthy process & only get 10 lac INR. this is called value addition.
> 
> 
> *What your high end people with technical skills do, doing Jhadoo-Pochha in Indian IT giant offices.*



*Whatever Rajjoo - I am too bored to insult you or care about any of this, I've got other things to do....*


----------



## Shimz

Lol i just don't understand when scania,volvo,benz etc are spreading their business to bring the company into more shape then why our felloW Indians brothers taking credit outta this?They are doing their OWN buisness
Volvo will start importing buses to Europe so what does it PROVE?Plz don't think both of them are gonna be same you guys can't affort those which will be imported...lol every single buses which were imported starting from those volvo b7r to recent volvo b9r from India,after the import the seats were taken off and better seats were put on.
Plz display an attractive body which was made in India(not under any foreign company or with some sort of jv with european brands cause if we are comparing our stuff then simply we have no sort of jv or any foreign company's help
The volume in your country is huge so improvement won't be a new subject

Sorry i didn't understand that part stated like 10 lac INR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Bilal9 said:


> *Whatever Rajjoo - I am too bored to insult you or care about any of this, I've got other things to do....*


Because you (a colony aka slave ) can't spit on sun (Master)



Shimz said:


> Lol i just don't understand when scania,volvo,benz etc are spreading their business to bring the company into more shape then why our felloW Indians brothers taking credit outta this?They are doing their OWN buisness


Because you are ranting about stitching seat covers .


> Volvo will start importing buses to Europe so what does it PROVE?Plz don't think both of them are gonna be same you guys can't affort those which will be imported...


Why would we import when we manufacture those.


> every single buses which were imported starting from those volvo b7r to recent volvo b9r from India,after the import the seats were taken off and better seats were put on.


Then whan can I say about your stupidity as those seats are specialy designed & cost more than twice than your one .
Prakash Seating



> Plz display an attractive body which was made in India(not under any foreign company or with some sort of jv with european brands cause if we are comparing our stuff then simply we have no sort of jv or any foreign company's help
> The volume in your country is huge so improvement won't be a new subject


TATA, AL, CORONA all are local brands & their pictures posted in previous pages.



> Sorry i didn't understand that part stated like 10 lac INR


I am just teaching economics to a naive man.
I manufacture bus cost 1 crore & you decorate interior worth 10 lac, who have more value addition ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Shimz said:


> Lol i just don't understand when scania,volvo,benz etc are spreading their business to bring the company into more shape then why our felloW Indians brothers taking credit outta this?They are doing their OWN buisness
> Volvo will start importing buses to Europe so what does it PROVE?Plz don't think both of them are gonna be same you guys can't affort those which will be imported...lol every single buses which were imported starting from those volvo b7r to recent volvo b9r from India,after the import the seats were taken off and better seats were put on.
> Plz display an attractive body which was made in India(not under any foreign company or with some sort of jv with european brands cause if we are comparing our stuff then simply we have no sort of jv or any foreign company's help
> The volume in your country is huge so improvement won't be a new subject
> 
> Sorry i didn't understand that part stated like 10 lac INR



This guy simply won't get what you just said. They think assembling a bus which costs 1 crore is a big deal - birat byapar. 
Almost all of the hundreds of luxury buses in Bangladesh cost that much anyway. Tumi boila mukhey fena tuila felleo ei-bekoob bujhbey-na. They are simply used to a lower standard. Ekta Chapati ar ekta piyaj dia nashta korey.

Volvo et al are making buses in Endeya because of cheap labor - not because Endeya is some technological bus superpower.

Era shara-din Tata-AL bus nia lafalafi korey - jeta amra dhorar moddhey-o anina.


----------



## Bilal9

maint1234 said:


> Bililal , you seem to have serious complex viz India, got beaten up by some Indian in USA, or just plain jealous of the high income Indians in the USA , while you are driving a taxi or are on the dole ?



Beaten up by Indian? jealous? - Ha ha ha 

Hit a bit of a nerve - did we?

No I don't have a complex.

I however notice that your H1B 'high income' IT coolies' (i.e. instant two month coding and IT experts) you send over here all have,

1. Personal hygiene issues (they don't take baths, have unkempt un-combed hair and clothing and even the women?? WTF??)
2. Inflated skillset issues (meaning they lie about their skills right and left in typical Bhartiya fashion)
3. Don't know any personal courtesy P&Qs - period.
4. Where in God's green earth do they buy these ugly, ugly clothes?

Yeah I'll admit I'm embarrassed when Americans think I'm Indian and ask me why these lower-middle class gandoos don't know how to say 'Excuse Me' or 'Thank you'. Rank idiots straight from Mofussil towns.

And would it kill these smelly idiots to take a bath once in a while?? I know people can be born ugly (Allah's will) but to groom oneself is a personal responsibility...how did these people grow up??

No Bangladeshi I know can pass a day without a bath - no matter how poor they are.

In any case this is OT. You asked so I had to tell you....but lets take this offline and open another thread if you need to discuss this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

maint1234 said:


> You are right I don't have time to waste on a 'wannabe Pakistani', yeah they exit , like you. bye.



Mehfil abhi khatm hua - bohut Shukria. Pakistan Payendabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shimz

Bro Buses in Bangladesh cost higher due to few factors otherwise you could see some more good buses for city uses also but and the maintenance is a big factor.....hyundai cost 1.8cr tk,Benz csot 2cr and above,scania,volvo cost higher then 2cr.
Hino rm2 cost 1.6 cr(With bangladeshi body not direct factory made one) the list is endless...thnx to make me feel you are alive so chill and good bye



Manindra said:


> Because you (a colony aka slave ) can't spit on sun (Master)
> 
> 
> Because you are ranting about stitching seat covers .
> 
> Why would we import when we manufacture those.
> 
> Then whan can I say about your stupidity as those seats are specialy designed & cost more than twice than your one .
> Prakash Seating
> 
> 
> TATA, AL, CORONA all are local brands & their pictures posted in previous pages.
> 
> 
> I am just teaching economics to a naive man.
> I manufacture bus cost 1 crore & you decorate interior worth 10 lac, who have more value addition ?


If you are saying al,tata worth 1 cr then i wold say ur drunk and else brands like volvo scania is not your own and can't [ut on the equation but if you include then i can proudly say we manufacture hino isuzu daewoo scania man etc!No matter what thinks are made in india but the credit goes to those brands...difference is you make few component to move the buisness faster or rather due to labour cost but we bring the chassis and extend it and will more little extra work and then everything else from interior to exterior to ac etc
Sorry i mean't export!
Lol you recognize a bus by it's body builders name? educate yourself first they uses chinese engines(yuchi)
They are worst at a scale that they have been sold to companies after companies and few days agp seen in a non ac eicher coach 
Lol who the **** buy bus by 1.2cr in bang;adesh.....brand buses cost higher...only those locally assembled cost little less
You are saying cause you have never felt comfort at all stop bringing those company names...just face the reality maybe 
Bye bye...before i go it was needed to educate yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Shimz said:


> Bro Buses in Bangladesh cost higher due to few factors otherwise you could see some more good buses for city uses also but and the maintenance is a big factor.....hyundai cost 1.8cr tk,Benz csot 2cr and above,scania,volvo cost higher then 2cr.
> Hino rm2 cost 1.6 cr(With bangladeshi body not direct factory made one) the list is endless...thnx to make me feel you are alive so chill and good bye
> 
> 
> If you are saying al,tata worth 1 cr then i wold say ur drunk and else brands like volvo scania is not your own and can't [ut on the equation but if you include then i can proudly say we manufacture hino isuzu daewoo scania man etc!No matter what thinks are made in india but the credit goes to those brands...difference is you make few component to move the buisness faster or rather due to labour cost but we bring the chassis and extend it and will more little extra work and then everything else from interior to exterior to ac etc
> Sorry i mean't export!


TATA Hispano cost 75 lac & Volvo , Scania type cost 1 Cr. INR or plus.
We manufacture their Axle , engine, gear box, suspension, body, seats even for Volvo, Mercedez or MAN , fuel Pump are imported.
You merely build 10% of the value which need nil technical know how.
Tell me when you produce these
















> Lol you recognize a bus by it's body builders name? educate yourself first they uses chinese engines(yuchi)


I first hear from Bangla Deshis that they recognize Bus from Body builders name, we recognize them from Bus manufacturer's name.
Which Bus use Chinese Yuchi's engine ?


> They are worst at a scale that they have been sold to companies after companies and few days agp seen in a non ac eicher coach


Since when Eicher become top rated Bus Maker. They have JV with Volvo where they produce small school bus type buses.


> Lol who the **** buy bus by 1.2cr in bang;adesh.....brand buses cost higher...only those locally assembled cost little less
> You are saying cause you have never felt comfort at all stop bringing those company names...just face the reality maybe
> Bye bye...before i go it was needed to educate yourself


You should know that 1 INR = I.21 Taka
Plus BD Govt. put heavy import duty for auto import (didn't know about duty on bus import).
So basically which bus you get in India in 1 cr. INR the same bus you would get in BD near 1.5 cr. TAKA.
You should educate yourself about auto industry before preaching anybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Manindra said:


> I first hear from Bangla Deshis that they recognize Bus from Body builders name, we recognize them from Bus manufacturer's name.



Now they have started recognizing bus from the seat cover maker's name when they realized that their super super "Made in Sweden" Volvo buses were actually "Made in India"! 



Bilal9 said:


> Who would manufacture if the demand is not there??



For the same reason you would make more garments and shoes than your internal demand, export! 



Bilal9 said:


> All India can put up is third-rate loser brands like Tata or AL which can't even design a superior bus or truck compared to what Chinese companies make.



Chinese automobile makers tried but failed in India, like any other Chini product, those are good looking crappy products.



Bilal9 said:


> It has to 'acquire' companies like Daewoo or Irizar to steal designs to help its own product line.



It is impossible for a person/entity to 'steal' something that the person/entity already owns! 

Successful companies grow by acquiring other companies.

Your hatred for India is toying with your logical thinking abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Perhaps They don't know that Chinese bought out VOLVO few years ago!! lol!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Bilal9 said:


> Beaten up by Indian? jealous? - Ha ha ha
> 
> Hit a bit of a nerve - did we?
> 
> No I don't have a complex.
> 
> I however notice that your H1B 'high income' IT coolies' (i.e. instant two month coding and IT experts) you send over here all have,
> 
> 1. Personal hygiene issues (they don't take baths, have unkempt un-combed hair and clothing and even the women?? WTF??)
> 2. Inflated skillset issues (meaning they lie about their skills right and left in typical Bhartiya fashion)
> 3. Don't know any personal courtesy P&Qs - period.
> 4. Where in God's green earth do they buy these ugly, ugly clothes?
> 
> Yeah I'll admit I'm embarrassed when Americans think I'm Indian and ask me why these lower-middle class gandoos don't know how to say 'Excuse Me' or 'Thank you'. Rank idiots straight from Mofussil towns.
> 
> And would it kill these smelly idiots to take a bath once in a while?? I know people can be born ugly (Allah's will) but to groom oneself is a personal responsibility...how did these people grow up??
> 
> No Bangladeshi I know can pass a day without a bath - no matter how poor they are.
> 
> In any case this is OT. You asked so I had to tell you....but lets take this offline and open another thread if you need to discuss this.



LOL! You hit the spot bhaijan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Khan saheb said:


> Perhaps They don't know that Chinese bought out VOLVO few years ago!! lol!!


If you have a slightly information then you would know that Chinese owns Volvo car business only.


----------



## Bilal9

Saiful Islam said:


> LOL! You hit the spot bhaijan!



BHAI betader gayer gondher chotey boisha meeting kora jaina. 

Ei hoilo India'r best-of-the-best. Ei nia tader koto gorbo...

Ki-iba bolar aachhey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Bilal9 said:


> Bhai Rainman Chhaira Dao.
> 
> Comparison between Endeya and us only makes your side look bad. You have a trillion dollar economy and a billion (mostly indigent bhookhey nangey) mouths to feed. Scale of your problems and mess are much larger. Things are far from optimal in Endeya. Good luck with that.
> 
> Let us deal with our own problems instead of silly comparisons.



Let me be honest. Chennai and Coimbatore have more automobile related industries than the whole of Bangladesh put together. 
And yes its your problems that you cant manage the capabilities of just 2 cities in India to your whole country. 

Bottomline: Give respect and take respect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Let me be honest. Chennai and Coimbatore have more automobile related industries than the whole of Bangladesh put together.
> t



Chennai _and_ Coimbatore? _A single_ Chennai auto park has more output than all of bd put together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

What kind of boast is that?

You have more slave-wage screw-turners than our slave-wage shirt-sewers?

Bangladesh auto-assembly wages are just as low as that of India - probably way lower.

And our country-wise value-addition compared to GDP (for the last three decades) is the same as yours - 17%.

You think auto-majors chose Chennai and Coimbatore because of some high-tech advantage over Bangladesh?? I don't think so.

It's simple. Let me explain it to you non-industrialists about how slave-wage business works,

a) India's _*low wages*_ is the *ONLY *large reason HYUNDAI or MITSUBISHI or any other auto-major placed factories in Chennai or Coimbatore. Not because some earth-shaking expertise India has.
- Make high value-added parts in Korea/Japan with CNC automated equipment,
- ship parts to India,
- Turn screws with cheap Indian labor
- Ship cheaply-made competitively-priced assembled cars to Europe
- These cheaply made death-traps have now been banned by several European countries.
- Even equivalent models made in other countries have far better crash ratings and aren't as much of a problem.
- So the 'aukat' of cheap & shoddy India-made autos is bottom-of-the barrel price-advantage and nothing else.

b) The fact that _*they could sell a few cars locally*_ in India's huge market also helped set up these factories.

c) I'm sure the local state govts. also threw in *a few tax advantages* (holidays) sweetening the deal.

Just as quickly as the auto industry moved away from Thailand to Chennai, it can go from Chennai to places like Bangladesh.

Its cold hard cash we're talking about and auto-companies care about nothing else. What specific advantage do labor in your states have that Bangladesh labor doesn't?? None.

We can take away your auto industry just as quickly as we took away your Garments and shoe industries.

Think logically.

And no personal attacks please (that's you Bombaywalla, no need for responses from you).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

^^ Says the king of personal attacks. Please save your many words for those who care, billoo.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Bombaywalla said:


> Chennai _and_ Coimbatore? _A single_ Chennai auto park has more output than all of bd put together.



I was just being Modest  

Coimbatore and its nearby Hosur have too lots of Automobile related industries. Though small, there are lots of companies



Bilal9 said:


> What kind of boast is that?
> 
> You have more slave-wage screw-turners than our slave-wage shirt-sewers?
> 
> Bangladesh auto-assembly wages are just as low as that of India - probably way lower.
> 
> And our country-wise value-addition compared to GDP (for the last three decades) is the same as yours - 17%.
> 
> You think auto-majors chose Chennai and Coimbatore because of some high-tech advantage over Bangladesh?? I don't think so.
> 
> It's simple. Let me explain it to you non-industrialists about how slave-wage business works,
> 
> a) India's _*low wages*_ is the *ONLY *large reason HYUNDAI or MITSUBISHI or any other auto-major placed factories in Chennai or Coimbatore. Not because some earth-shaking expertise India has.
> - Make high value-added parts in Korea/Japan with CNC automated equipment,
> - ship parts to India,
> - Turn screws with cheap Indian labor
> - Ship cheaply-made competitively-priced assembled cars to Europe
> - These cheaply made death-traps have now been banned by several European countries.
> - Even equivalent models made in other countries have far better crash ratings and aren't as much of a problem.
> - So the 'aukat' of cheap & shoddy India-made autos is bottom-of-the barrel price-advantage and nothing else.
> 
> b) The fact that _*they could sell a few cars locally*_ in India's huge market also helped set up these factories.
> 
> c) I'm sure the local state govts. also threw in *a few tax advantages* (holidays) sweetening the deal.
> 
> Just as quickly as the auto industry moved away from Thailand to Chennai, it can go from Chennai to places like Bangladesh.
> 
> Its cold hard cash we're talking about and auto-companies care about nothing else. What specific advantage do labor in your states have that Bangladesh labor doesn't?? None.
> 
> We can take away your auto industry just as quickly as we took away your Garments and shoe industries.
> 
> Think logically.
> 
> And no personal attacks please (that's you Bombaywalla, no need for responses from you).




Oh yes. One Major advantage. 

We are India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> BHAI betader gayer gondher chotey boisha meeting kora jaina.
> 
> Ei hoilo India'r best-of-the-best. Ei nia tader koto gorbo...
> 
> Ki-iba bolar aachhey?



But why did you try to smell an Indian, or the Indian forced you to smell him? Is this the reason for your hatred against us?


----------



## Shimz

Manindra said:


> TATA Hispano cost 75 lac & Volvo , Scania type cost 1 Cr. INR or plus.
> We manufacture their Axle , engine, gear box, suspension, body, seats even for Volvo, Mercedez or MAN , fuel Pump are imported.
> You merely build 10% of the value which need nil technical know how.
> Tell me when you produce these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first hear from Bangla Deshis that they recognize Bus from Body builders name, we recognize them from Bus manufacturer's name.
> Which Bus use Chinese Yuchi's engine ?
> 
> Since when Eicher become top rated Bus Maker. They have JV with Volvo where they produce small school bus type buses.
> 
> You should know that 1 INR = I.21 Taka
> Plus BD Govt. put heavy import duty for auto import (didn't know about duty on bus import).
> So basically which bus you get in India in 1 cr. INR the same bus you would get in BD near 1.5 cr. TAKA.
> You should educate yourself about auto industry before preaching anybody.



Since when corona has become manufacturer? They use yuchi engines whicg is written on their side...!
Since when Indians started to take eicher as high class company? The bus was such a bad one and thua i said seeing thoae seats inside...volvo seats(Made in iindia) used in eicher school bus that proves everything 
Lol lol...stop dropping you garbadge comments plz plz....the volvo which cost in India 1cr that cost 2.5 cr in india...lol the one which you have in india we hardly havw those junks...lol don't bring hispano in compariaon coz hardly i have seen running beside scania and volvo...lol more industries :p our local industries(not international like al tata) located in dhaka are enough to compete with you local junkyards....we pay more and we get less but you pay less and get more with the tax so.... f...


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> But why did you try to smell an Indian, or the Indian forced you to smell him? Is this the reason for your hatred against us?



Nobody is trying to smell an Indian, I'm not gay.

It is hard to avoid being in a room with a Rajju when you're having a meeting and sometimes its painfully obvious when they have skipped a shower. Everyone else notices while Rajju himself is blissfully unaware.

Fact is when TCS and InfoSys sends these 'instant-expert' H1B people they should give them a lesson in courtesy, manners and personal hygiene.

I should note that there are smart well-groomed Indian people too but they're in the minority.


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> our local industries(not international like al tata) located in dhaka are enough to compete with you local junkyards



Lets not put bus manufacturing industry and undergarment manufacturing industry in the same league! 



Bilal9 said:


> Nobody is trying to smell an Indian, I'm not gay.
> 
> It is hard to avoid being in a room with a Rajju when you're having a meeting and sometimes its painfully obvious when they have skipped a shower. Everyone else notices while Rajju himself is blissfully unaware.
> 
> Fact is when TCS and InfoSys sends these 'instant-expert' H1B people they should give them a lesson in courtesy, manners and personal hygiene.
> 
> I should note that there are smart well-groomed Indian people too but they're in the minority.



Here are some third party unbiased global opinion about Bangladeshis! 

http://www.sammyboy.com/showthread.php?81053-Bangladesh-Is-The-Smelly-amp-Dirty-Shithole-Of-Earth!

Elizabeth Davies sprayed kids who smelled of curry with air freshener at nursery | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

Bangladeshi giving hygiene lesson to others .. lolzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dray

trident2010 said:


> Bangladeshi giving hygiene lesson to others .. lolzzz



It's like ISIS teaching non-violence to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ryuzaki

27 pages for such small news?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

trident2010 said:


> Bangladeshi giving hygiene lesson to others .. lolzzz



Something they didn't teach you at the local RSS shakha while being brain-washed,

Jocalyn Clark: Why has Bangladesh had such success in improving sanitation, but not neighboring India?

Quotes from article linked above,

'So vast are the differences in current open defecation rates—3% of the population in Bangladesh compared to around 50% in India—that insights from the Bangladesh experience are worth examining.'

LOL vedic superpower citizens defecating in the open. 

I'm honestly sorry - but you put me up to it. Please get informed next time before you post boastful insults....



Rain Man said:


> It's like ISIS teaching non-violence to the world.



You can do all the superficial 'Shwacch Bharat' crap and 'Nirmal Bharat Yatra' but to get to real superpower status you have to educate and uplift your citizens. 0.2% of the population having H1B status doesn't matter if 70~80% of the citizens are at this state of affairs.

Article posted by your own activists.

Bangladesh fares better than India in menstrual hygiene: UN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Something they didn't teach you at the local RSS shakha while being brain-washed,
> 
> Jocalyn Clark: Why has Bangladesh had such success in improving sanitation, but not neighboring India?
> 
> Quotes from article linked above,
> 
> 'So vast are the differences in current open defecation rates—3% of the population in Bangladesh compared to around 50% in India—that insights from the Bangladesh experience are worth examining.'
> 
> LOL vedic superpower citizens defecating in the open.
> 
> I'm honestly sorry - but you put me up to it. Please get informed next time before you post boastful insults....
> 
> 
> 
> You can do all the superficial 'Shwacch Bharat' crap and 'Nirmal Bharat Yatra' but to get to real superpower status you have to educate and uplift your citizens. 0.2% of the population having H1B status doesn't matter if 70~80% of the citizens are at this state of affairs.
> 
> Article posted by your own activits.
> 
> Bangladesh fares better than India in menstrual hygiene: UN



I just wanted to show you that there are enough people in the world who think Bangladeshis are smelly and unhyginic, at least those people who know about the existence of Bangladesh, otherwise the blame goes to Indians...mostly. 

Besides, rural India can afford to defecate on certain river banks, since those rivers flow into some of our neighbouring countries. 

Btw, we were discussing about the Indian bus manufacturers vs Bangladeshi red blue green seat cover makers! Please stay on the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think IAF wants BD to have similar military equipment like they have. WE are all seeing this


----------



## Manindra

Shimz said:


> Since when corona has become manufacturer? They use yuchi engines whicg is written on their side...!.


Corona uses Cummins Engine for your kind information.
They fabricate chassis & rest part source from others but all parts are locally made.


> Since when Indians started to take eicher as high class company?


Your comprehension skill in English is not my problem.


> The bus was such a bad one and thua i said seeing thoae seats inside...volvo seats(Made in iindia) used in eicher school bus that proves everything


Since when Volvo start manufacturing their own seats ?


> Lol lol...stop dropping you garbadge comments plz plz....the volvo which cost in India 1cr that cost 2.5 cr in india..


As I said previously improve your English comprehension.


> lol the one which you have in india we hardly havw those junks.


Because you can't afford it due to high taxes imposed by BD government.


> ..lol don't bring hispano in compariaon coz hardly i have seen running beside scania and volvo...


Then check your spectacle lense nos.


> lol more industries :p our local industries(not international like al tata) located in dhaka are enough to compete with you local junkyards....


Since when stiching underwear become industries ?


> we pay more and we get less but you pay less and get more with the tax so.... f...


Despite paying more you get

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Without posting stupid troll posts - try to read the following UNIDO report from 2003 about Indian auto industry.

https://www.unido.org/fileadmin/use...ee/Global_automotive_industry_value_chain.pdf

This will moderate all your chest thumping and put things in perspective.

And @Rain Man Bhaya - value addition in sewing garments in Bangladesh comes from cotton-bale level on up. This means carding, spinning, weaving, dyeing, sewing and everything else in-between which is worth hundreds of crores of investment in every individual company - no less than turning screwdrivers and probably way, way more. It is infinitely more of a critical and precision industry than auto manufacturing any day. Especially when catering to world-class markets that Bangladesh does - unlike markets in India.

Do you even know what goes into a world class textile mill? There are at least a dozen local companies with operations and sophistication comparable to your textile majors like Arvind. You have no clue...

Bakwas statement-gulo ki na korlei noi?? The more bakwas statements you post - the more credibility you lose.

India has a huge market for low quality buses - so local industries cater for that low quality market. Our market is small
- so imported products meet the needs just fine. No need for mass low quality bus manufacture like India.


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Without posting stupid troll posts - try to read the following UNIDO report from 2003 about Indian auto industry.
> 
> https://www.unido.org/fileadmin/use...ee/Global_automotive_industry_value_chain.pdf
> 
> This will moderate all your chest thumping and put things in perspective.
> 
> And @Rain Man Bhaya - value addition in sewing garments in Bangladesh comes from cotton-bale level on up. This means carding, spinning, weaving, dyeing, sewing and everything else in-between which is worth hundreds of crores of investment in every individual company - no less than turning screwdrivers and probably way, way more. It is infinitely more of a critical and precision industry than auto manufacturing any day. Especially when catering to world-class markets that Bangladesh does - unlike markets in India.
> 
> Do you even know what goes into a world class textile mill? There are at least a dozen local companies with operations and sophistication comparable to your textile majors like Arvind. You have no clue...
> 
> Bakwas statement-gulo ki na korlei noi?? The more bakwas statements you post - the more credibility you lose.
> 
> India has a huge market for low quality buses - so local industries cater for that low quality market. Our market is small
> - so imported products meet the needs just fine. No need for mass low quality bus manufacture like India.



Indian automobile manufacturing has reached global standards and exporting high quality products to many foreign countries, and they now own many highly reputed foreign automobile brands also, it's up to the customer to decide whether he wants a Nano or a Jaguar. Alas, Bangladeshis can only afford low quality products mostly. That's why barring some long distance luxury buses, all other buses and trucks are ordinary product variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Rain Man said:


> Alas, Bangladeshis can only afford low quality products mostly. That's why barring some long distance luxury buses, all other buses and trucks are ordinary product variants.



Most of their imported trucks and buses are brought in to the country USED; used by the west, or Japan, and then reconditioned and dumped in to countries like bd, pakistan, lanka, kenya etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> Indian automobile manufacturing has reached global standards and exporting high quality products to many foreign countries, and they now own many highly reputed foreign automobile brands also, it's up to the customer to decide whether he wants a Nano or a Jaguar. Alas, Bangladeshis can only afford low quality products mostly. That's why barring some long distance luxury buses, all other buses and trucks are ordinary product variants.



You and Bombaywalla are the biggest purveyors of bullshit I know (no offense). Do you two hide under a rock??

*Indian cars are the worst cars made in the world!!*

They have failed every crash test known to mankind. World class my foot....pieces of crap death-trap is more like it.

Your own media is saying this - they don't hide their collective heads in the sand unlike you....

Japanese reconditioned vehicles (even five years old) are a thousand times better than these deathtraps any day. Which are the lowest priced vehicles sold in Bangladesh for lower end market only.

Look at the pictures with your eyes wide open and see how these trash pieces of tin are folding like cardboard boxes. Read it and weep...

Five Indian-Made Cars Fail Crash Tests - India Real Time - WSJ






Several of the most popular cars sold in India–including the Tata Motors Ltd. Nano and the Maruti Suzuki India Ltd. Alto–failed to protect passengers during collisions in independent crash tests on India-made automobiles by an international safety watchdog.

The London-based Global NCAP said Friday that crash tests on five models–which together made up about a fifth of the new cars sold in India last year—showed that passengers risked death or serious injury in collisions at 64 kilometers, or 40 miles, per hour.

*“India is now a major global market and production center for small cars, so it’s worrying to see levels of safety that are 20 years behind the five-star standards now common in Europe and North America,” said Max Mosley, chairman of Global NCAP in a statement. “Poor structural integrity and the absence of airbags are putting the lives of Indian consumers at risk.”*

Hyundai Motor Co.’s i10, Ford Motor Co.’s Figo and Volkswagen AG’s Polo hatchbacks were also included in the tests. It involved putting the cars and crash test dummies through a direct frontal impact.






Only the entry-level versions of these cars, which didn’t have airbags, were used for the tests although some have pricier versions from the automakers which do include airbags.

The manufacturers of the vehicles said they were not cutting corners on safety.

“Hyundai Motor India affirms that Hyundai vehicles are designed and build to meet all the prescribed safety standards set by Indian Regulatory Authorities,” said a Hyundai spokesman. Maruti Suzuki did not respond to request for reaction to the tests.

India loses more than 130,000 lives to traffic accidents each year. It has a road traffic fatality rate of 16.8 deaths per 100 000 population, compared with about 10 per 100,000 in the U.S. or four for Germany. Of the 1.24 million people who lose their lives each year on the world’s roads, more than one in ten is Indian.

Approximately half of all deaths on the country’s roads are among vulnerable road users – motorcyclists, pedestrians and cyclists. According to the recently published WHO Global Status Report on Road Safety, though there are laws on speed, seatbelts and helmets they are poorly enforced.






*Auto makers in India tend to sell the low-end, stripped down versions of their cars to attract the country’s cost-conscious consumers. The less expensive versions also often don’t have simple safety features such as collapsible steering columns.*

India doesn’t yet require its vehicles to meet the United Nation’s minimum crash test standards and doesn’t have a new car assessment program that provides consumers with independent reports of vehicles crash safety, NCAP said.

India is the world’s sixth-largest car producing market, with sales of 3.14 million vehicles last year. It is also becoming an important manufacturing hub for small-car exports.

*The study revealed that the Alto, Nano and i10 all have structures that crumbled so much during the crash tests that even if they had airbags, occupants would have been exposed to serious injury.*

Global NCAP said the Figo and Polo had more stable structures which would have been strong enough to save passengers from serious injury should driver and front passenger seat airbags be added.






Volkswagen this week began installing airbags on all models of the Polo hatchback. Global NCAP has tested its airbag equipped Polo and given it four out of five stars for safety.

“We are happy that the Volkswagen Polo has secured a four-star safety rating for adult occupant protection,” said Arvind Saxena, managing director of the passenger car business at Volkswagen Group Sales India. “With our recent introduction of dual front airbags as standard fitment on all variants of the Polo in India, *the Polo is now the safest premium-segment hatchback in the country.*”






*Premium Segment? Hatchback?*

*For a car so small no one would even buy it in Bangladesh....*

@Shimz @damiendehorn @bongbang look at this....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

Bilal9 said:


> Without posting stupid troll posts - try to read the following UNIDO report from 2003 about Indian auto industry.
> 
> https://www.unido.org/fileadmin/use...ee/Global_automotive_industry_value_chain.pdf
> 
> This will moderate all your chest thumping and put things in perspective.


So, you are able to get only 2003 report why not 1947



> And @Rain Man Bhaya - value addition in sewing garments in Bangladesh comes from cotton-bale level on up. This means carding, spinning, weaving, dyeing, sewing and everything else in-between which is worth *hundreds of crores* of investment in every individual company - no less than turning screwdrivers and probably way, way more. It is infinitely more of a critical and precision industry than auto manufacturing any day. Especially when catering to world-class markets that Bangladesh does - unlike markets in India.


Apart from manufacturing textile we manufacture sewing machines, CNC machines, boilers etc. also.
And in automotive industry you need thousand & lacs of crore rupee to producing automotive grade steel to fabricating body & chassis , forging to manufacturing engine, transmission, axles, gear box, suspension, fuel pumps, hydraulics, electricals.




> Do you even know what goes into a world class textile mill? There are at least a dozen local companies with operations and sophistication comparable to your textile majors like Arvind. You have no clue...


Lol, I reside in Tirupur (Tamil Nadu) called 'Knit City' & some of our client merely export finished clothes declaring hosiery goods & in BD they only iron & pack it for further export.
Can you give valuation of BD textile majors & compare with their Indian counterpart ?





> India has a huge market for low quality buses - so local industries cater for that low quality market. Our market is small
> - so imported products meet the needs just fine. No need for mass low quality bus manufacture like India.


Could you give annual market for Buses in BD as I am unable to find.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

Bilal9 said:


> Only the entry-level versions of these cars, which didn’t have airbags, were used for the tests although some have pricier versions from the automakers which do include airbags.



This one line sums it up.
Test the top end models and they will meet most of the requirements.

And it would be very very stupid to think if some country is turning into global automobile manufacturing hub will not have all what needs to build a good car. In a large market like India consumer has abundant choices and best on consumers requirements automakers provide them what they need.

Having said that, I do agree Indian government should enforce more default safety standards, so that automakers are forced to take off the cars off the shelf that dont adhere to best of safety standards.



Bilal9 said:


> Without posting stupid troll posts - try to read the following UNIDO report from 2003 about Indian auto industry.
> 
> https://www.unido.org/fileadmin/use...ee/Global_automotive_industry_value_chain.pdf
> 
> This will moderate all your chest thumping and put things in perspective.
> 
> And @Rain Man Bhaya - value addition in sewing garments in Bangladesh comes from cotton-bale level on up. This means carding, spinning, weaving, dyeing, sewing and everything else in-between which is worth hundreds of crores of investment in every individual company - no less than turning screwdrivers and probably way, way more. It is infinitely more of a critical and precision industry than auto manufacturing any day. Especially when catering to world-class markets that Bangladesh does - unlike markets in India.
> 
> Do you even know what goes into a world class textile mill? There are at least a dozen local companies with operations and sophistication comparable to your textile majors like Arvind. You have no clue...
> 
> Bakwas statement-gulo ki na korlei noi?? The more bakwas statements you post - the more credibility you lose.
> 
> India has a huge market for low quality buses - so local industries cater for that low quality market. Our market is small
> - so imported products meet the needs just fine. No need for mass low quality bus manufacture like India.



Since you blabered so much, can you let me know whats the bangladesh daily textile production capacity in meters?
And once you find out that, kindly compare it with the textile output of Surat City (Gujarat) and then we can discuss about your investments.

@HariPrasad : Your area of expertize, kindly help the poor fellow with proper insights. I just hope he doesnt fall of the chair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> You and Bombaywalla are the biggest purveyors of bullshit I know (no offense). Do you two hide under a rock??
> 
> *Indian cars are the worst cars made in the world!!*
> 
> They have failed every crash test known to mankind. World class my foot....pieces of crap death-trap is more like it.
> 
> Your own media is saying this - they don't hide their collective heads in the sand unlike you....
> 
> Japanese reconditioned vehicles (even five years old) are a thousand times better than these deathtraps any day. Which are the lowest priced vehicles sold in Bangladesh for lower end market only.
> 
> Look at the pictures with your eyes wide open and see how these trash pieces of tin are folding like cardboard boxes. Read it and weep...
> 
> Five Indian-Made Cars Fail Crash Tests - India Real Time - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of the most popular cars sold in India–including the Tata Motors Ltd. Nano and the Maruti Suzuki India Ltd. Alto–failed to protect passengers during collisions in independent crash tests on India-made automobiles by an international safety watchdog.
> 
> The London-based Global NCAP said Friday that crash tests on five models–which together made up about a fifth of the new cars sold in India last year—showed that passengers risked death or serious injury in collisions at 64 kilometers, or 40 miles, per hour.
> 
> *“India is now a major global market and production center for small cars, so it’s worrying to see levels of safety that are 20 years behind the five-star standards now common in Europe and North America,” said Max Mosley, chairman of Global NCAP in a statement. “Poor structural integrity and the absence of airbags are putting the lives of Indian consumers at risk.”*
> 
> Hyundai Motor Co.’s i10, Ford Motor Co.’s Figo and Volkswagen AG’s Polo hatchbacks were also included in the tests. It involved putting the cars and crash test dummies through a direct frontal impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the entry-level versions of these cars, which didn’t have airbags, were used for the tests although some have pricier versions from the automakers which do include airbags.
> 
> The manufacturers of the vehicles said they were not cutting corners on safety.
> 
> “Hyundai Motor India affirms that Hyundai vehicles are designed and build to meet all the prescribed safety standards set by Indian Regulatory Authorities,” said a Hyundai spokesman. Maruti Suzuki did not respond to request for reaction to the tests.
> 
> India loses more than 130,000 lives to traffic accidents each year. It has a road traffic fatality rate of 16.8 deaths per 100 000 population, compared with about 10 per 100,000 in the U.S. or four for Germany. Of the 1.24 million people who lose their lives each year on the world’s roads, more than one in ten is Indian.
> 
> Approximately half of all deaths on the country’s roads are among vulnerable road users – motorcyclists, pedestrians and cyclists. According to the recently published WHO Global Status Report on Road Safety, though there are laws on speed, seatbelts and helmets they are poorly enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Auto makers in India tend to sell the low-end, stripped down versions of their cars to attract the country’s cost-conscious consumers. The less expensive versions also often don’t have simple safety features such as collapsible steering columns.*
> 
> India doesn’t yet require its vehicles to meet the United Nation’s minimum crash test standards and doesn’t have a new car assessment program that provides consumers with independent reports of vehicles crash safety, NCAP said.
> 
> India is the world’s sixth-largest car producing market, with sales of 3.14 million vehicles last year. It is also becoming an important manufacturing hub for small-car exports.
> 
> *The study revealed that the Alto, Nano and i10 all have structures that crumbled so much during the crash tests that even if they had airbags, occupants would have been exposed to serious injury.*
> 
> Global NCAP said the Figo and Polo had more stable structures which would have been strong enough to save passengers from serious injury should driver and front passenger seat airbags be added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volkswagen this week began installing airbags on all models of the Polo hatchback. Global NCAP has tested its airbag equipped Polo and given it four out of five stars for safety.
> 
> “We are happy that the Volkswagen Polo has secured a four-star safety rating for adult occupant protection,” said Arvind Saxena, managing director of the passenger car business at Volkswagen Group Sales India. “With our recent introduction of dual front airbags as standard fitment on all variants of the Polo in India, *the Polo is now the safest premium-segment hatchback in the country.*”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Premium Segment? Hatchback?*
> 
> *For a car so small no one would even buy it in Bangladesh....*



It is needless to mention that the lowest models of the two most basic cars, Nano & Alto, won't match the safety standards of Volkswagen Polo. For a better perspective, the base model of Nano costs a little more than $2000 ex-showroom, and it is supposed to provide a safer alternative of daily commuting for the ordinary bike owners, and just that. Certainly those are not the highest standards of automobile manufacturing in the country. Besides, comparatively pricier cars Hyundai i10 and Datsun Go also failed those tests.
Btw, hatchbacks are supposed to be small.

And about your point on why unlike Indians, Bangladeshis would buy 5 years old used Japanese cars dumped in Bangladesh than a new car with lesser safety standards; it is all about mindset, an Indian would rather die, literally, than pick up an old and used junk of a foreign country, pride matters for us, it's a trait that is missing among Bangladeshis who want foreign countries like USA and China to interfere in their internal affairs and wish to become a Chinese vassal state, so Bangladeshis won't understand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> It is needless to mention that the lowest models of the two most basic cars, Nano & Alto, won't match the safety standards of Volkswagen Polo. For a better perspective, the base model of Nano costs a little more than $2000 ex-showroom, and it is supposed to provide a safer alternative of daily commuting for the ordinary bike owners, and just that. Certainly those are not the highest standards of automobile manufacturing in the country. Besides, comparatively pricier cars Hyundai i10 and Datsun Go also failed those tests.
> Btw, hatchbacks are supposed to be small.
> 
> And about your point on why unlike Indians, Bangladeshis would buy 5 years old used Japanese cars dumped in Bangladesh than a new car with lesser safety standards; it is all about mindset, an Indian would rather die, literally, than pick up an old and used junk of a foreign country, pride matters for us, it's a trait that is missing among Bangladeshis who want foreign countries like USA and China to interfere in their internal affairs and wish to become a Chinese* vessel* state, so Bangladeshis won't understand it.



Dada when you bad mouth us at least do it correctly - the word is *'Vassal'* state...not *'vessel'*.


----------



## Bilal9

These are heavily off topic items but what the hell - I'll bite anyways....



Manindra said:


> Apart from manufacturing textile we manufacture sewing machines, CNC machines, boilers etc. also. And in automotive industry you need thousand & lacs of crore rupee to producing automotive grade steel to fabricating body & chassis , forging to manufacturing engine, transmission, axles, gear box, suspension, fuel pumps, hydraulics, electricals.



Is this supposed to be news? CNC machining centers and Forging presses being investments in a Trillion dollar economy?

Backward linkage industries for auto sector growing is a surprise??

With the scale of Indian industry I thought these were a given.

The point however is that there is little consistency or quality control (except a handful of well known automotive suppliers). ISO 9001 doesn't mean much in India....



> Lol, I reside in Tirupur (Tamil Nadu) called 'Knit City' & some of our client merely export finished clothes declaring hosiery goods & in BD they only iron & pack it for further export.
> Can you give valuation of BD textile majors & compare with their Indian counterpart ?



Come on !!! Bangladesh packing Indian product... when our labor costs are 60% of yours. BS has to have some class too. Whatever chori-business Indians do in Dhaka - don't make us a party to it.

Take a short flight from TN to Dhaka and see for yourself. I have a Made in Bangladesh thread where I often post these things.

I am not going to go d*ck-measuring with valuation of BD vs. India textile majors.



> Could you give annual market for Buses in BD as I am unable to find.



@Shimz could probably tell you....I don't know.



Viny said:


> Since you blabered so much, can you let me know whats the bangladesh daily textile production capacity in meters?
> And once you find out that, kindly compare it with the textile output of Surat City (Gujarat) and then we can discuss about your investments.



I have no idea dude. More than 40% of local textiles will be used for $25 Billion plus apparel exports this year. The rest will be imported. Bangladesh is slowly moving upmarket to technical and specialized textiles for active-wear uses. This sector shows a lot of promise.




> @HariPrasad





> : Your area of expertize, kindly help the poor fellow with proper insights. I just hope he doesnt fall of the chair.



I am waiting with bated breath. 

Yeah yeah. Yada yada yada....

At the end of the day - no matter however many billion yards of fabric is produced in India it is the real value addition (garments) where countries excel.

And yes we have you guys beat by miles there too. The graphic below is five years old when we beat you in apparel exports - in spite of being smaller than a lot of your states.

And we've come a long way since then...even despite all the recent RAW-inspired setbacks Bangladesh' garment exports fetched $20 Billion in 2013 alone.

This should tell the RAW planning a**-holes in Delhi something is amiss....

You can't win - India's textile industry has not modernized in ages (*mostly *antiquated local machinery) while Bangladesh export-intensive fabrics are made in high quality TOYODA/TSUDAKOMA air-jet and water-jet looms.

Your costs are way too high and work-ethic too low. Garments factories in Bangladesh are humming 24/7/365. People are putting in ten or even twelve hour workdays. Indians can't match the drive of Bangladesh workers. And their working conditions are now becoming much better than any South Asian country.

_I think the only people using Indian textile equipment are those mills making Lungi. The awkat matches well._






More recent news,

*Despite setbacks, Bangladesh beats India in garment exports*
PTIJan 19, 2014, 12.04PM IST











MUMBAI: Bangladesh has overtaken India in ready-made garment exports despite the recent setbacks it received like instances of building collapses and fire at manufacturing units, says a study by Exim Bank.

*Between January and October 2013, readymade shipments by Indian exporters to the US grew 6.3 per cent to $3.2 billion, while the same by Bangladesh jumped 11.4 per cent at $4.9 billion, the premier export finance agency said.*

"In the absence of latest data, imports by the US are a very good benchmark of understanding the latest trends. Bangladesh has been aggressively pushing the garment exports and has made a slew of policy changes to facilitate those," Exim Bank Chief General Manager Prahalathan Iyer told PTI.

Bangladesh's garment exports increased from $6.8 billion in 2005 to $19.9 billion in 2012, recording a compounded annual growth rate (CAGR) of 16.6 per cent. During the same period, India's outward shipments rose from $8.7 billion to $13.8 billion, a CAGR of just 6.8 per cent.

Iyer and his colleagues conducted a study, which revealed that Bangladesh offers sops like uninterrupted power and a priority at the Chittagong port for shipment. "They have to take it very seriously as the garment exports contribute 80 per cent of Bangladesh's total export earnings."

*Asked if recent events like a spate of fires and collapse of garment factories, which led to some anxiety over safety norms at these units among the Western retailers sourcing goods from the country's eastern neighbour, is favourable for India, Iyer replied in the negative.
*
_(my note: this clearly explains what kind of well wisher Indians are for Bangladesh. Just fishing for trouble and trying to benefit from someone else's misfortune. Nothing more to say.)_

He said in October 2013, because of these incidents, there was a slowdown in Bangladeshi garment exports, which grew only 3 per cent. But initial trends point out to a robust growth of over 41 per cent in November, suggesting a healthy bounce back by the key sector.

Iyer said many of the sourcing companies have South Asia offices situated in India, but they source garments from either Bangladesh or Sri Lanka.

More news,

Bangladesh: Behemoth Garment Industry Weathers The Storm - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Bilal9 said:


> These are heavily off topic items but what the hell - I'll bite anyways....
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to be news? CNC machining centers and Forging presses being investments in a Trillion dollar economy?
> 
> Backward linkage industries for auto sector growing is a surprise??
> 
> With the scale of Indian industry I thought these were a given.


Then don't bark about your value added sector when you produce textile with the help of same million dollar CNC machines (low tech compared to underwear)



> The point however is that there is little consistency or quality control (except a handful of well known automotive suppliers). *ISO 9001 *doesn't mean much in India....


May be they don't give f@ck in BD but rest of the world do.





> Come on !!! Bangladesh packing Indian product... when our labor costs are 60% of yours. BS has to have some class too. Whatever chori-business Indians do in Dhaka - don't make us a party to it.


BD don't export due to low cost but due to concession given to ultra poor countries by EU & USA.



> Take a short flight from TN to Dhaka and see for yourself.


Our client is regular visitor of BD as he own few textile companies in BD also.


> I have a Made in Bangladesh thread where I often post these things.


Which is spamed with cutllery, grossery, textile, food products. Even pickles are not spared.  @Bombaywalla



> I am not going to go d*ck-measuring with valuation of BD vs. India textile majors.


Because, then you bite the dust





> @Shimz could probably tell you....I don't know.


I would be happy if he give me.



Rain Man said:


> It is needless to mention that the lowest models of the two most basic cars, Nano & Alto, won't match the safety standards of Volkswagen Polo. For a better perspective, the base model of Nano costs a little more than $2000 ex-showroom, and it is supposed to provide a safer alternative of daily commuting for the ordinary bike owners, and just that. Certainly those are not the highest standards of automobile manufacturing in the country. Besides, comparatively pricier cars Hyundai i10 and Datsun Go also failed those tests.
> Btw, hatchbacks are supposed to be small.
> 
> And about your point on why unlike Indians, Bangladeshis would buy *5 years old used Japanese cars* dumped in Bangladesh than a new car with lesser safety standards; it is all about mindset, an Indian would rather die, literally, than pick up an old and used junk of a foreign country, pride matters for us, it's a trait that is missing among Bangladeshis who want foreign countries like USA and China to interfere in their internal affairs and wish to become a Chinese vessel state, so Bangladeshis won't understand it.


You are too generous, they even import 10 year old used cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viny

Bilal9 said:


> I am waiting with bated breath.
> 
> Yeah yeah. Yada yada yada....
> 
> At the end of the day - no matter however many billion yards of fabric is produced in India it is the real value addition (garments) where countries excel.
> 
> And yes we have you guys beat by miles there too. The graphic below is five years old when we beat you in apparel exports - in spite of being smaller than a lot of your states.
> 
> And we've come a long way since then...even despite all the recent RAW-inspired setbacks Bangladesh' garment exports fetched $20 Billion in 2013 alone.
> 
> This should tell the RAW planning a**-holes in Delhi something is amiss....
> 
> You can't win - India's textile industry has not modernized in ages (*mostly *antiquated local machinery) while Bangladesh export-intensive fabrics are made in high quality TOYODA/TSUDAKOMA air-jet and water-jet looms.
> 
> Your costs are way too high and work-ethic too low. Garments factories in Bangladesh are humming 24/7/365. People are putting in ten or even twelve hour workdays. Indians can't match the drive of Bangladesh workers. And their working conditions are now becoming much better than any South Asian country.
> 
> _I think the only people using Indian textile equipment are those mills making Lungi. The awkat matches well._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recent news,
> 
> *Despite setbacks, Bangladesh beats India in garment exports*
> PTIJan 19, 2014, 12.04PM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMBAI: Bangladesh has overtaken India in ready-made garment exports despite the recent setbacks it received like instances of building collapses and fire at manufacturing units, says a study by Exim Bank.
> 
> *Between January and October 2013, readymade shipments by Indian exporters to the US grew 6.3 per cent to $3.2 billion, while the same by Bangladesh jumped 11.4 per cent at $4.9 billion, the premier export finance agency said.*
> 
> "In the absence of latest data, imports by the US are a very good benchmark of understanding the latest trends. Bangladesh has been aggressively pushing the garment exports and has made a slew of policy changes to facilitate those," Exim Bank Chief General Manager Prahalathan Iyer told PTI.
> 
> Bangladesh's garment exports increased from $6.8 billion in 2005 to $19.9 billion in 2012, recording a compounded annual growth rate (CAGR) of 16.6 per cent. During the same period, India's outward shipments rose from $8.7 billion to $13.8 billion, a CAGR of just 6.8 per cent.
> 
> Iyer and his colleagues conducted a study, which revealed that Bangladesh offers sops like uninterrupted power and a priority at the Chittagong port for shipment. "They have to take it very seriously as the garment exports contribute 80 per cent of Bangladesh's total export earnings."
> 
> *Asked if recent events like a spate of fires and collapse of garment factories, which led to some anxiety over safety norms at these units among the Western retailers sourcing goods from the country's eastern neighbour, is favourable for India, Iyer replied in the negative.
> *
> _(my note: this clearly explains what kind of well wisher Indians are for Bangladesh. Just fishing for trouble and trying to benefit from someone else's misfortune. Nothing more to say.)_
> 
> He said in October 2013, because of these incidents, there was a slowdown in Bangladeshi garment exports, which grew only 3 per cent. But initial trends point out to a robust growth of over 41 per cent in November, suggesting a healthy bounce back by the key sector.
> 
> Iyer said many of the sourcing companies have South Asia offices situated in India, but they source garments from either Bangladesh or Sri Lanka.
> 
> More news,
> 
> Bangladesh: Behemoth Garment Industry Weathers The Storm - Forbes






*India becomes second largest textile exporter: UN Comtrade*
India has now become the second largest textile exporter after China on now constitutes 5.2% of the share with total exports at $772 billion. Apparel exports contributes to 43% of India's total textile exports, according to data released by UN Comtrade.

Apparel exports ranking has also improved to 6 position in 2013 from 8 position in 2012. India’s Apparel Exports, was to the tune of $15.7 billion in 2013, as against $12.9 billion in 2012.

Among the top five global clothing suppliers except for the Vietnam; India’s apparel exports registered the highest growth of 21.8% in 2013. India's apparel exports accounts for 3.7% of global readymade garment exports.

“Despite having slow recovery in USA and EU, our biggest traditional markets as well as prevailing global slowdown coupled with sustained cost of inflationary inputs, we made the best possible efforts to reach here," said Virendra Uppal, chairman of Apparel Exports Promotion Council.

Source: India becomes second largest textile exporter: UN Comtrade | Business Standard News

I hope this helps, and let me also tell you that export is not the india's biggest strength in textiles, its the local market, so I guess this would give you some idea about what size of industry we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

People should stop replying in this thread. Those 88 buses have become old and we still discussing in their handover event.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bilal9 said:


> I guess being best!alized by the Brits for 200 years makes you learn good English.
> 
> Have some sharm.
> 
> And all the screaming in the world by Bhartiyas will not make any difference.
> 
> Tata/AL vs. Saab, Scania, MAN, FUSO are in different leagues altogether. I am talking chassis to build buses not complete bus. Who will buy Tata/AL when they have Japanese, German even Korean options?



Of course, Saab etc. are in a smaller league


----------



## Manindra

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Of course, Saab etc. are in a smaller league


There are no Saab cars anymore, only lungis would compare bankrupt company with thriving automobile behemoth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Dada when you bad mouth us at least do it correctly - the word is *'Vassal'* state...not *'vessel'*.



You are right, Bangladesh wants to be a Chinese vassal state. 



Bilal9 said:


>



Indian exports:
$313.2 billion (2013 est.) 
$296.8 billion (2012 est.)

Bangladeshi exports:
$26.91 billion (2013 est.) 
$24.92 billion (2012 est.)

If share of garments export to country's GDP is 7% for India and 74% (my goodness!) for Bangladesh, then total Bangladeshi garments export is less than Indian garments export!! 

Besides, it is also clear that sewing garments is the ultimate height of Bangladeshi engineering and manufacturing industry. 

False claim detected, again!! 



Manindra said:


> Could you give annual market for Buses in BD as I am unable to find.



It's miniscule. Their car market is also miniscule, only 2 per 1000 own a car, that market is not big enough for even a single decent-sized dealer. 

And don't even ask about their new car market, it becomes a national news with prime time coverage when one buys a new car in Bangladesh!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Is this supposed to be news? CNC machining centers and Forging presses being investments in a Trillion dollar economy?



Correction: 2.3 trillion dollar economy. India GDP is now larger than Italy and Brazil and is the 7th largest in the world, and will soon be in the top 5.

There is definitely much we can learn from Bangladesh textiles industry, especially for our poorer heartland areas. Hopefully with the correct labour laws and investment climate, India will very soon reach 100 billion dollar textiles export from the roughly 60 billion dollars today.

What is the current size of Bangladesh domestic textiles market? In India it is about 70+ billion dollars itself. So the total Indian textiles industry is producing 130+ billion dollars in revenue. That is nearly the total size of Bangladesh Economy.

So accept there are things both countries can learn from each other and hopefully increase cooperation and trade. Bangladesh definitely needs one or two solid automobile production factories....not the SKD assembly of a few cars each year that is being done (and import many more used cars to fill the gap). That is not sustainable for B'desh transport sector growth especially for commercial vehicles like buses, trucks and vans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Bombaywalla said:


> Most of their imported trucks and buses are brought in to the country USED; used by the west, or Japan, and then reconditioned and dumped in to countries like bd, pakistan, lanka, kenya etc








meanwhile india supa dupa pawa bus!! even converts to submarine!


----------



## Bombaywalla

Icewolf said:


> meanwhile india supa dupa pawa bus!! even converts to submarine!




To expect anything, _anything_ worthwhile from the likes of a low life, would be asking for the impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Bilal9 said:


> A bit butthurt?



Butthurt over some low life posting a picture of a bus stuck in a flood, and then another low life (i.e yourself) from some turd-land for a country, supplementing the former's brain fart by posting some more pictures of India's much older/more ill-maintained state buses? What a desperate little man you are.

Neither I, nor any other soul on this planet should waste any more time with lower life forms such as yourself or any other India-hater. Your butthurt over the fact that your eternal master is now, and will forever be, India, is clear as crystal. 


edit: I see that you've deleted your long post consisting of photos of ill-maintained Indian buses. I'm glad to see that you've finally grown a quarter of a brain, but I hope that in the future, you'll use your time more wisely instead of spending hours researching your master's business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Not So Good

Bilal9 said:


> Really? Dada I think you need to thicken your skin a bit. Truth hurts doesn't it?
> 
> A minuscule country like Bangladesh beating 'shining India' at everything. Health, education stats. and now textiles.
> 
> Should I mention per capita # of latrines? No maybe not. Too low to stoop even for me....
> 
> 
> 
> My bullshit detector just went off. There are very few foreign-owned apparel factories in Bangladesh. Indian-owned even less. Your friend is either lying or a typical Bhartiya cheater businessman who re-packages Indian goods in Bangladesh to take advantage of GSP. I'll be notifying the customs authorities about this (certificate of origin fraud). Tell your friend RAB is looking for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Even 10 year old JDM car is better than the new flimsy piece of garbages you sell locally. I am serious. A ten year old 2006 model 1.5 liter JDM Toyota Allion will last ten years and will get higher gas mileage than your 600~800 cc death-trap. It's a completely different class of car and has been refurbished to brand new standard. Something unavailable in India because they want to encourage car industry there. Allion is the most popular JDM refurbished car sold here because of the value, bulletproof reliability and bang-for-the-buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Maruti 800 class tin can lasts two years - max. No Joke, after that it's too costly to fix and is trash. Ask anyone in the streets of Dhaka.
> 
> I'm sorry but no one wants to be seen in an Indian car - it's a prestige issue....


Come on dude just stop this dick measuring contest for God's sake. It is going nowhere, if you think your country has better automobile industry then it's fine. 
Calm down, why all this mud slinging 
Remember give respect take respect
And best of luck for Bangladeshi automakers, hope we can learn from each others experience

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

It's not even a proper competition. You need equal players for fair competition, and bongolodesh is not even in the distant distance wrt India. Let's move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Not So Good said:


> Come on dude just stop this dick measuring contest for God's sake. It is going nowhere, if you think your country has better automobile industry then it's fine.
> Calm down, why all this mud slinging
> Remember give respect take respect
> And best of luck for Bangladeshi automakers, hope we can learn from each others experience



OK first sensible post from an Indian poster! Lal Salaam!

Other Hindutva trolls take lesson from this brother's pragmatism and nobility...


----------



## Not So Good

Bilal9 said:


> OK first sensible post from an Indian poster! Lal Salaam!
> 
> Other Hindutva trolls take lesson from this brother's pragmatism and nobility...


Come on, you are painting entire country with same color due to some trollers too bad
Btw Nice buses 
And ours are nice to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Not So Good said:


> Come on, you are painting entire country with same color due to some trollers too bad
> Btw Nice buses



Thik hai Bhaisaab.

I will now delete my post as a goodwill gesture. It is true that one cannot generalize.


----------



## Not So Good

Bilal9 said:


> Thik hai Bhaisaab.
> 
> I will now delete my post as a goodwill gesture. It is true that one cannot generalize.


Way to go 
And please don't loose patience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Not So Good said:


> if you think your country has better automobile industry then it's fine.



Bangladesh doesn't have any of these industries, auto, mobile, or automobile!! 



Bilal9 said:


> OK first sensible post from an Indian poster! Lal Salaam!



What do you mean??  All my posts were very sensible too!! 



> Other Hindutva trolls take lesson from this brother's pragmatism and nobility...



I hate trolls. 



Not So Good said:


> Come on, you are painting entire country with same color due to some trollers too bad



Yes, all these Bangladeshi trolls here are just........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not So Good

Rain Man said:


> Bangladesh doesn't have any of these industries, auto, mobile, or automobile!!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean??  All my posts were very sensible too!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all these Bangladeshi trolls here are just........


Oh sir you are killing him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Not So Good said:


> Oh sir you are killing him



LOL

The sole reason for that little dude's angst is religion, that's why you'll more than often, find words like 'Hindu', 'Hindutvadi', 'shakha', 'RSS Hindu' etc in his posts that he means as derogatory, whereas nobody from the Indian side refers to him and his ilk in the same tone. It is quite clear from his posts that the subject of religious differences and his (obviously horrid) upbringing, make him post the way he does. You're new here ... it will take you some time to learn their actual ways; don't be fooled by their half-hearted attempts to look good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not So Good

Bombaywalla said:


> LOL
> 
> The sole reason for that little dude's angst is religion, that's why you'll more than often, find words like 'Hindu', 'Hindutvadi', 'shakha', 'RSS Hindu' etc in his posts that he means as derogatory, whereas nobody from the Indian side refers to him and his ilk in the same tone. It is quite clear from his posts that the subject of religious differences and his (obviously horrid) upbringing, make him post the way he does. You're new here ... it will take you some time to learn their actual ways; don't be fooled by their half-hearted attempts to look good.


He is just defending his country, there is no point in mud slinging yaar


----------



## Bombaywalla

Not So Good said:


> *He is just defending his country*, there is no point in mud slinging yaar




From what, and from whom? ... and how? by being derogatory towards religions other than his own? You would think that these people would be grateful to India for their free existence today, but ...

These internet bangladeshis view everything through the lens of religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bombaywalla said:


> These internet bangladeshis view everything through the lens of religion.



Internet unfortunately brings out the worst in most defence/nationalist minded people....because the talking and debating is not face to face so we have epidemic of trolling and unadulterated hate.


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Internet unfortunately brings out the worst in most defence/nationalist minded people....because the talking and debating is not face to face so we have epidemic of trolling and unadulterated hate.



I'd beg to differ kind Sir....

I think you hit the nail on the head and then slid sideways. Nationalists will defend their nation. It is standard behavior.

Ask Bombaywalla on what kind of words he used towards Bangladeshis such as "We are your master, you know who your master is..." not even as a joke.

And saying this to a nationalist secular person from a country other than your own - what do you expect they will do?? We have every reason to feel immense pride in our accomplishments in Bangladesh and never used to sling mud at anyone until he started to provoke me. I actually blame myself for taking his troll-bait.

I define his behavior as cowardly trolling because he'd never do this in someone's face over here in Dhaka where he derives his income from (his admission). He knows exactly what would happen. This is called biting the hand that feeds oneself.

I usually don't see Pakistanis do this to us here in this forum. Only some Indians like him with some odd inferiority complex.

Respect needs to come from India and Indian posters first because it is a bigger country and an older country.

He is the one with the hate because he annoyingly (and unfailingly) shows up wherever I post and has latched on to me like a leech with some kind of psycho complex.

As for his insinuations that 'Internet bangladeshis view everything through the lens of religion' - it couldn't be farther from the truth. My beef is with communal people - especially Hindutvabadis.

I have no issues with non-communal Hindus of any belief - I have Hindu friends from all over India.

Somebody find this guy a girlfriend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

I agree with most of your post. Some people like to annoy and humiliate others by nature...it is better not to denigrate oneself to their level if possible (I know sometimes it is difficult)....people can then clearly see who is the troller and who is being mature....and respect and genuine debate will naturally come from those who's opinions matter.

I also count Bangladeshis among some of my closest friends....smart capable people.

The problem for many defence forum people is that the whole region is underdeveloped so many people act like vultures to try feel better about having more scraps than the other....so they can feel better.

India for one should not even be in the business of comparing with Bangladesh....for its particular situation and history...Bangladesh is doing more than fine...and I hope it does better. I hope India does the same too....certainly there are many things we can learn from Bangladesh in social development....just like North India can learn from South India.

Too many in South Asia are too quick to belittle and point out real or perceived flaws with each other.....instead of trying to learn, empathise and cooperate to rectify the problems sustainably and efficiently.....this happens at local neighbourhood level and national level as well....and it only amplifies with wealth and free time. This streak has to go....hopefully one day it will. Till then I simply roll my eyes at the unbridled haters, you should try do the same....no point giving into anger....that is exactly what they relish in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Listen, you little man, Bilal. I don't know how you managed to somehow come to the conclusion that I make my money from your silly little nation. LOL

You are a religious nutjob waiting to burst out; well that is clear from the tone of your posts, and don't make it sound like yours are mere retaliatory posts - we've all seen the bile you spew from that horribly trained mouth of yours. As for the rest of your post - it is as usual, useless to respond to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> I'd beg to differ kind Sir....
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head and then slid sideways. Nationalists will defend their nation. It is standard behavior.
> 
> Ask Bombaywalla on what kind of words he used towards Bangladeshis such as "We are your master, you know who your master is..." not even as a joke.
> 
> And saying this to a nationalist secular person from a country other than your own - what do you expect they will do?? We have every reason to feel immense pride in our accomplishments in Bangladesh and never used to sling mud at anyone until he started to provoke me. I actually blame myself for taking his troll-bait.
> 
> I define his behavior as cowardly trolling because he'd never do this in someone's face over here in Dhaka where he derives his income from (his admission). He knows exactly what would happen. This is called biting the hand that feeds oneself.
> 
> I usually don't see Pakistanis do this to us here in this forum. Only some Indians like him with some odd inferiority complex.
> 
> Respect needs to come from India and Indian posters first because it is a bigger country and an older country.
> 
> He is the one with the hate because he annoyingly (and unfailingly) shows up wherever I post and has latched on to me like a leech with some kind of psycho complex.
> 
> As for his insinuations that 'Internet bangladeshis view everything through the lens of religion' - it couldn't be farther from the truth. My beef is with communal people - especially Hindutvabadis.
> 
> I have no issues with non-communal Hindus of any belief - I have Hindu friends from all over India.
> 
> Somebody find this guy a girlfriend



@Bilal9 is bad mouthing about India and Indian products from the moment this thread was revived in page 11, and now crying victim!


----------



## Bombaywalla

Rain Man said:


> @Bilal9 is bad mouthing about India and Indian products from the moment this thread was revived in page 11, and now crying victim!



Typical behaviour on his part. Of course, you'd have to know how to identify sick freaks like bilal to be able to give it back to them in a manner they understand best i.e below the belt. Some members here need to understand that.


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


>



Dalai Lama!!! China will be very angry!


----------



## gslv mk3

Manindra said:


> Since when Volvo start manufacturing their own seats ?



Thats the only thing that dimwit know about buses...the seats !!!


----------



## Kaniska

Bilal9 said:


>




i am surprised even you respect Holy Dalailama...He is not of your kind..


----------



## extra terrestrial

Rain Man said:


> @Bilal9 is bad mouthing about India and Indian products from the moment this thread was revived in page 11, and now crying victim!



Actually I have been following this thread right from the day it was revived (wasted quite a huge time I admit). The discussion was mainly about the long route bus services and related consumer demand in Bangladesh and India. The thing Bilal and Shimz were arguing is that the demand in Bangladesh, quality-wise, is higher than India. That's because Indian consumers have always had limited options than Bangladeshis because of the protectionism until very recently. This resulted in better long route bus services in Bangladesh than India and as prove, they posted some photos of buses usually commuted by the common middle class folks. It was even acknowledged by some Indian posters here. You unnecessarily went jingoist and argued otherwise but couldn't back up your argument. Then you started posting pictures of buses from other countries and passed it of as Indian buses. When Bilal and Shimz began to reveal your faults and total ignorance about the subject, you deliberately began to go off-topic from auto-mobile industry, textile industry and what not... and soon other guys followed up. (Dada to dekhchhi Shokuni mama'r boro bhai... )

And then the guy, deeply immersed into inferiority complex, Bombaywala, joins the show and started to throw racist remarks which further heated up the discussion.

Anyway, I would request to @Bilal9 and @Shimz to just leave this thread, there's simply no reason to waste time in this futile discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

> Try to have some shame. A market of one billion people and trying to take credit on designing some shitty 8 cylinder engine which is a copy of some western design



Have some shame bloody bangladeshi.Design of the neptune series is an in house effort by ALWhat kind of engine have your swampland developed in the past 4 decades ?with indigenous efforts ?Oh well.last time I checked,it couldn't even develop a 70 cc moped engine. 



> a-la your crappy TEJAS. We'd rather deal with Chinese buses.



Now this is getting really funny....last time I checked,bong-swamp-desh couldn't even assemble kit aircrafts,let alone develop a fourth generation fighter.

I know what your next claim gonna be ? 'Bangladeshi Aerospace industry is far ahead of India' 



Bilal9 said:


> Will you stop posting your garbage 'Endeya' copies of buses with designs stolen from Spanish bus-body makers?? These luxury models are far less common in Endeya than over here...



Really? Last time I checked you only had 3 vehicles per 1000 people...Too bad for you,liar.



> What do you think - posting these pictures will impress the hell out of us? We've all been to India and we know what the real situation is.



Just like how we know the situation of transport infrastructure in Bangladesh...metre guage railways,single lane highways....not to forget 3 motor vehicles per 1000 people...and you are showing off a few luxury buses?



> We have had these types of luxury SCANIA, MBZ models all over Bangladesh before your forebears had any clue of what a luxury bus was. Even a decade ago the only thing AL ever had to offer to Bangladesh was this type of bus, and with no takers. The design might be nicer these days but we all know what shitty engine comes with it.



You had in the past ?Even today you only have 3 vehicles per 1000 people...



> Only in 'Endeya' do they have 'bus-spotters' and bus-fanning websites....



May be because there are only 3 motor vehicles in Bangladesh per 1000 Bangladeshis..Motor Vehicles are a true rarity there..aren't they ??



Bilal9 said:


> Volvo et al are making buses in Endeya because of cheap labor - not because Endeya is some technological bus superpower.



And they don't even assemble their buses in Bonglodesh because you are just a minor market to them....lolwa[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="extra terrestrial, post: 7484336, member: 134421]" The thing Bilal and Shimz were arguing is that the demand in Bangladesh, quality-wise, is higher than India.[/QUOTE]

high quality my foot.



> This resulted in better long route bus services in Bangladesh than India and as prove, they posted some photos of buses usually commuted by the common middle class folks. It was even acknowledged by some Indian posters here. You argued otherwise but couldn't back up your argument.



Denial by your compatriots doesn't change the facts dear.Last time I checked your country was importing volvo coaches from us

[/QUOTE]Then you started posting pictures of buses from other countries and passed it of as Indian buses. [/QUOTE]

Stop lying troll.



> And then the guy, deeply immersed into inferiority complex, Bombaywala, joins the show and started to throw racist remarks which further heated up the discussion.



Look who is talking about inferiority complex.A Bangladeshi !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> Actually I have been following this thread right from the day it was revived (wasted quite a huge time I admit). The discussion was mainly about the long route bus services and related consumer demand in Bangladesh and India. The thing Bilal and Shimz were arguing is that the demand in Bangladesh, quality-wise, is higher than India. That's because Indian consumers have always had limited options than Bangladeshis because of the protectionism until very recently. This resulted in better long route bus services in Bangladesh than India and as prove, they posted some photos of buses usually commuted by the common middle class folks. It was even acknowledged by some Indian posters here. You unnecessarily went jingoist and argued otherwise but couldn't back up your argument. Then you started posting pictures of buses from other countries and passed it of as Indian buses. When Bilal and Shimz began to reveal your faults and total ignorance about the subject, you deliberately began to go off-topic from auto-mobile industry, textile industry and what not... and soon other guys followed up. (Dada to dekhchhi Shokuni mama'r boro bhai... )
> 
> And then the guy, deeply immersed into inferiority complex, Bombaywala, joins the show and started to throw racist remarks which further heated up the discussion.
> 
> Anyway, I would request to @Bilal9 and @Shimz to just leave this thread, there's simply no reason to waste time in this futile discussion.



This thread was revived in page 11, check @Bilal9 's post in that page, the long one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

gslv mk3 said:


> Thats the only thing that dimwit know about buses...the seats !!!


One BD bus expert is saying that our seats are more comfortable due to we add more foam 
What happen the day they manufacture anti submarine seats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Manindra said:


> One BD bus expert is saying that our seats are more comfortable due to we add more foam



Bangladesh manufactures world's best bus seats you know...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bombaywalla

I honestly doubt these losers know what 'inferiority complex' means. 

bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@Bombaywalla @Rain Man @Manindra

Volvo plans to export buses made in India to Europe 

BENGALURU: *Swedish commercial vehicles major Volvo today said it plans to use India for exporting its buses manufactured in the country to developed markets in Europe*.

"We plan to use India for exporting our buses manufactured in India to developed markets in Europe," Volvo Buses President Hakan Agnevall told reporters here.

*The first bus made in the Indian facility will be unveiled later this year in Europe*, he added.

Agnevall said that among leading players in the global bus market "the company's Asia Leverage strategy aims to utilise its manufacturing presence in India and China to cater to demands also from other global markets."

*The inter-city coaches and city buses, at present, from the Indian facility are being exported to countries in South Asia and South Africa*, he informed.

"We are confident that going forward we will leverage the skills and strengths in India to meet the European market requirements," he added.

The other aspect of the Asia Leverage programme is to ensure that by catering to exports, the India facility will be able to face the cyclical domestic market demands, he said, adding, "*the company will gradually scale up exports from India to cater to more and more markets in future." *

Volvo Buses Senior Vice President (Business Region International) Akash Passey said the company is actively exploring opportunities to supply to new markets and in the long-term aims to enhance the role of India in its export plans.

Volvo Buses' plans coincide with central government's efforts to promote manufacturing through the 'Make in India' initiative, Passey said.

"This is a welcome step that will encourage companies to use local competence and expertise to cater to both domestic and export markets," he added.

To strengthen various manufacturing procedures, the company has invested an additional Rs 400 crore since 2011 to strengthen various manufacturing procedures, Passey said.

*Presently, Volvo's manufacturing facility in Hoskote has a production capacity of 1,500 buses*, he added.





Now go ride your tin buses & metre gauge trains, Bangladeshis 



Bilal9 said:


> This means carding, spinning, weaving, dyeing, sewing and everything else in-between which is worth hundreds of crores of investment in every individual company - no less than turning screwdrivers and probably way, way more.* It is infinitely more of a critical and precision industry than auto manufacturing any day*.







Yeah man,Even the manufacturing of cryogenic engine components at Brahmos Aerospace Trivandrum doesn't require that level of precision

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

@Bilal9 kothay bhaya, aiso jhogra kori, bore lagtase!


----------

